#ubuntu-community-team 2010-11-29
<nigelb> Morning all!
<nigelb> paultag: you around?
<paultag> nigelb, can I ping you after I'm done with this quick thing?
<nigelb> paultag: sure :-)
<czajkowski> aloha
<nigelb> Morning czajkowski :-)
<kim0> Morning everyone o/
<nigelb> Morning dholbach, kim0
<kim0> hey nigelb
<kim0> morning dholbach
<nisshh> trying to learn GNU emacs is like repeatedly whacking myself in the head :)
<nigelb> nisshh: Learn vim, get rid of the evil emacs :p
<dholbach> good morning!
<dholbach> hi nigelb, hey kim0
<nisshh> nigelb, i know vim, but i thought i would try emacs, try emacs == bad idea :)
<nigelb> nisshh: definitely
<nigelb> Morning ara
<ara> good morning nigelb, all
<kim0> morning ara
<dpm> good morning everyone!
<nigelb> Morning dpm
<dpm> hey nigelb!
<dholbach> hey dpm
<dpm> heya dholbach
<kim0> dpm: howdy man
<dpm> morning kim0 :)
<kim0> hey :)
<duanedesign> 'lo all
<nigelb> Morning duanedesign
<dpm> hy duanedesign
<dpm> hi
<nigelb> oh no, new server has a confusing timezone
<duanedesign> morning all
<nigelb> Oh, right UTC, okay :D
<duanedesign> boy I got absolutely nothing accomlished this wweekend. Kinda nice :)
<nigelb> duanedesign: well rest is an accomplishment too
<duanedesign> for sure
<czajkowski> duanedesign: sometimes you just need a weekend like that
<czajkowski> hmm there are 61 approved teams and only about 26 approved teams have requested and sent in their details for the canonical gift
<jussi> czajkowski: hrr
<jussi> has it been well advertised?
<czajkowski> jussi: yes for weeks
<jussi> is the gift awesome? :D
<czajkowski> but I suspect many people are not on the loco contacts list and passing information on
<jussi> ahh yes
<jussi> perhaps grabbing people individually on irc? (about 40 people, no?)
<czajkowski> jussi: well there is that, but that's rather time consuming and they should be filtering the information correctly. :s
<jussi> czajkowski: yes, but still, you would find out why it isnt getting to people
<jussi> I can help out if needed - just give me a list of irc nicks
<czajkowski> jussi: it's ok will deal with it later this week thanks. will spread it over the LC
<jussi> czajkowski: no probs, if you need a hand, just shout
<czajkowski> thanks
<popey> I'd let it fail tbh
<popey> the people who really want/need stuff will be subscribed to the relavent rss feeds / lists
<popey> if they aren't then what does that say about their involvement?
<czajkowski> :s
<popey> there's method in my madness
<popey> so lets suppose some of the teams that get the gift blog about it, or announce somehow what they got
<czajkowski> there has to be a first I suspose :p
<czajkowski> *supose
<popey> then someone who was eligible and didnt get one (because they didnt know) sees it
<popey> we can figure out _what_ communication channel(s) are being used ineffectively
<czajkowski> hmm
<popey> if someone says "Hey! That's not fair, I didnt get one!".. "Did you apply?" "no" "Why not" "I didnt know", "Are you on loco-contacts" "no" Bingo!
<czajkowski> well we should have the loco contacts mailing list resolved soon tbh
<czajkowski> where we mail the teams directly
<popey> that helps :)
<czajkowski> Charlie from IS ROCKS!
<czajkowski> :D
<popey> he does?
<popey> Oh, I mean, he does!
<popey> ;)
<matti> ;]
<kim0> jturek: Hey man, ping me once you're up
<czajkowski> well that was an ordeal and a half to get my NI interview part II done
<czajkowski> crazyness
 * nigelb hugs czajkowski :-)
<Pendulum> czajkowski: at least it's done?
<czajkowski> yes
<czajkowski> I think so
<czajkowski> will know in 4 weeks time
<nigelb> czajkowski: What interview is it?
<nigelb> oh, insurance, google ftw
<popey> National Insurance
<popey> UK equiv of Social Security in the USA
<popey> \o/ Health Service
<Pendulum> popey: more useful since it does automatically get you health care :P
<czajkowski> but just such a PITA over A) me having a british passport years ago, but being on file, and then my signatiures not matching
<nigelb> signatures not matching is such PITA
<nigelb> One tends to forget signatures over the years
<nigelb> I cry seeing my signature on the passport; if I have to change that, I have to now apply for another passport :/
<jcastro> morning dholbach
<jcastro> dholbach: don't reset the line yet please, I think jono is going to add me more tasks
<dholbach> jcastro, I just set it to a new point in the upper left corner
<jcastro> oh ok
<dholbach> that's what I meant
<czajkowski> https://twitter.com/#!/alketii/statuses/9236742662000640 sooo true!
<popey> bug 162904
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 162904 in gnome-utils (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu not listed in dictionary (heat: 2)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162904
<czajkowski> popey: dynf
<popey> ty
<czajkowski> so if the bug is invalid how does one get it rectified
<popey> its not a bug
<popey> if it's "invalid"
<Pici> Get it listed in one of the databased that dict.org uses.  freedoc may be a good place.
<czajkowski> popey: non feature
<Pici> foldoc, sorry, not freedoc.
<popey> Well, its debateable
<popey> http://search.oed.com/?index=150402&calln=3&lastq=&sortsel=rel&psel=all&opt=ANY&query=bunt&corr=ubuntu
<popey> British English dictionary OED says "not a word"
<popey> so why would you add it to one?
<popey> it would be like adding 'costa' to the dictionary because someone types Costa Coffee
<Pici> http://foldoc.org/template.cgi?submit.html&R=sendnew
<popey> whilst we might all thing Ubuntu _should_ be in the dictionary because _we_ use it a lot, not sure that means it should be.
<AlanBell> Microsoft is in the jargon file, but newer stuff like "iphone" isn't
<popey> Microsoft isn't in the dictionary either, last time I looked.
<Pici> Some of dict.org's databases have more encyclopedic type entries.
<czajkowski> ahh but in open office if you type microsoft it corrects it to Microsfot
<czajkowski> *Microsoft
<czajkowski> it gives the squiggle underline for ubuntu
<Pici> What about for 'squiggle' ?
<czajkowski> Pici: no issue
<Pici> Well thats unacceptable :P
<jcastro> popey: I thought youtube was doing all new uploads into webm, do you know how to force it here for example: http://www.youtube.com/ubuntudevelopers
<popey> not off the top of my head jcastro
<popey> I convert all mine to webm myself ;)
<jono> hey all
<cjohnston> mornin jono
<jono> hey cjohnston
<kim0> jono: Morning o/
<jono> hey kim0
<jono> about ready?
<kim0> jono: Yep
<jono> kim0, cool, will be one min
<czajkowski> popey: you're missing from council channel
<sense> good afternoon
<dpm> heya sense
<sense> hi dpm
<akgraner> jono just bcc'd you on an email  - when you get a chance can you review and offer me some feedback  - thanks!
<jono> akgraner, will do
<czajkowski> akgraner: oi oi
<czajkowski> :)
<jono> kim0, watching the screencast now
<jono> :)
<jono> kim0, this is awesome :)
<jono> kim0, release this for sure :)
<kim0> oh cool !
<jono> kim0, this should definitely be the first vid on the new YouTube chan :-)
<popey> _another_ youtube channel!?
<jono> popey, there is only one other
<jono> ubuntudevelopers
<popey> ubuntucommunity
<popey> ubuntuscreencasts
<popey> there's 3
<jono> well, I didn't set the others up :)
<popey> ah, NIH :)
<jono> I think if it is on ubuntuscreencasts thats cool
<jono> popey, do you have access to that?
 * popey pokes duanedesign 
<popey> duanedesign does :)
<jono> kim0, ok talk to duanedesign and get access to ubuntuscreencasts and put it there
<jono> kim0, did you see http://www.muktware.com/a/3/2/29/2010/531
<kim0> jono: interesting reading that
 * czajkowski hugs jcastro 
<Pendulum> paultag: ping
<jono> kim0, can you write a blog post about how Ubuntu is leading in the EC2 space?
<dholbach> jono, 6m?
<jono> dholbach, yup
<jono> dholbach, we can start now if you like
<dholbach> just a esc
<dholbach> sec
<dholbach> jono, I assume mumble still is not fixed for you?
<jono> dholbach, screw mumble
<jono> :)
<nigelb> lol
<jono> it doesn't work for me
<dholbach> no, screw skype
<jono> no
<nigelb> jono: that's a friendly attittude :p
<jono> screw mumble :-)
<jono> lol
<dholbach> maybe at the sprint you can have somebody have a look at it
<jono> dholbach, the issue is the server
<jono> not my connection
<dholbach> aha?
<jono> as skype always works perfectly
<dholbach> let's discuss in skype
<jono> and mumble has caused lots of other folks issues on the cals
<jono> yup
 * popey tickles dholbach 
<akgraner> jono, seems like there is some issues with meeting times after the time change - can you remind mangers to double check their meeting times on the Fridge Calendar and if something needs updating just send me an email and I'll get that fixed for them
<duanedesign> popey: hello
<duanedesign> popey: ok read the scrollback. I will get in touch with kim0
 * kim0 afk
<dholbach> alright, I call it a day
<dholbach> see you all tomorrow!
<jono> jcastro, installing natty on my usb keyring now :-)
<jono> while listening to Judas Priest of course :-)
<jcastro> I can't stop listening to this new Black Eyed Peas song
<duanedesign> jcastro: its bansee score must be quite high now :)
<jcastro> on my TV actually
<jcastro> I wouldn't dare have it show up on my last.fm!
<duanedesign> :D
<duanedesign> quilty pleasure is it
<paultag> Pendulum, yo
<jono> akgraner, will remind them
<dpm> ok everyone, see you all tomorrow!
<jcastro> jono: remember me? :)
<jono> jcastro, yeah, sorry
<jono> will be ready soon
<jono> jcastro, can we defer for an hour or so?
<jcastro> no worries, dial whenever
<jcastro> sure
<jono> thanks
<jono> jcastro, let's go now
<czajkowski> heh
<czajkowski> hmm in need of food
<czajkowski> frozen
<czajkowski> how is there no dominios here!
<jcastro> jono: sorry I was in the bathroom!
<jcastro> jono: all set now
<jono> np
<czajkowski> whoo pizza ordered
<jono> czajkowski, :-)
<popey> \o/ pizza
<czajkowski> now just need it to get here soon coming from popey neck of the woods
<popey> :)
<popey> I just made the most awesome sausage and mash with cauliflour cheese :)
<popey> ]FACT]
<popey> bah
<czajkowski> it has cauliflour and cheese both of which make it fail
<czajkowski> [FACT]
<popey> oddball
<czajkowski> hello pot this is the kettle calling
<popey> Oh hi!
 * czajkowski makes a mental note to only visit popey when he's cooking lasagne 
<unimatrix9> hello there
<popey> haha
<unimatrix9> theres is good commercial video for ubuntu just before the keynote of mark shuttleworth
<unimatrix9> is there any place one can download this video ?
<unimatrix9> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YUAzicy_01o
<unimatrix9> here is the keynote, the commercial ubuntu is the one that starts
<unimatrix9> just before the speech
<popey> http://design.canonical.com/2010/10/introducing-ubuntu-the-movie/
<jono> unimatrix9, http://design.canonical.com/2010/10/introducing-ubuntu-the-movie/
<popey> that one
<popey> \o/ I win
<jono> :-)
<popey> (just)
<jono> no you don't popey :-)
<unimatrix9> yeah great thanks
<jono> <jono> unimatrix9, http://design.canonical.com/2010/10/introducing-ubuntu-the-movie/
<jono> <popey> http://design.canonical.com/2010/10/introducing-ubuntu-the-movie/
<popey> 20:25:17 < popey> http://design.canonical.com/2010/10/introducing-ubuntu-the-movie/
<jono> <--- winner :-)
<popey> 20:25:17 < jono> unimatrix9, http://design.canonical.com/2010/10/introducing-ubuntu-the-movie/
<popey> :D
 * popey gets out the millisecond logs
<jono> haha
<jono> brb
<czajkowski> now now boys, :)
<unimatrix9> wich one is the best ... lol
<jussi> popey: first here :D
<czajkowski> hmm need to work out how to get to stansted airport
 * czajkowski goes to maps. 
<popey> stanstead is horrid to get to from here czajkowski
<popey> it's exactly the opposite side of london
<popey> so you either go through or round
<popey> both sub-optimal
<czajkowski> oh and a train strike
<czajkowski> lovely
<jussi> czajkowski: 1. hail cab 2. say "stanstead airport please" 3. wait 4. pay money 5 you are there
<popey> +1
<czajkowski> jussi: not from here...
<popey> ahhh the old irish joke...
<sense> train strike until when?
<czajkowski> still flight isn't till 8pm so not bad on the sunday
<czajkowski> sense: 24hrs liek yesterday/todays one
<sense> I need to take the train from Stansted 7 December.
<sense> czajkowski: Do you expect more actions?
<czajkowski> no idea
<popey> they are threatening
<czajkowski> news to me. I just listen to the annoucements at the station
<sense> I'll keep an eye on the announcements.
<czajkowski> sense: what are you doing over here?
<sense> czajkowski: Application interviews at King's College in Cambridge at 8 December. :)
<sense> Computer Science, of course.
<czajkowski> lovely
<sense> Exciting and uncertain. 7 out of 10 get an invitation for an interview, but only 1 out of 5 get an offer for a place.
<czajkowski> dear housemates get off my internet you are slowing it down
<czajkowski> why college in the UK ?
<czajkowski> sense: it was because of the LoCo wasn't it :)
<sense> czajkowski: :P They scared me away!
<czajkowski> ff
<sense> Because I want to improve my spoken English, because the institution has such a good name, because I want to study in a place where academic excellence is important and because I do not trust our government to assure the quality of our education in the future.
<czajkowski> what day do you go back ?
<sense> czajkowski: I arrive at 7, have the interviews at 8 and leave the same evening.
<sense> I will hear in January whether I will get a place or not.
<sense> Which is about the start of the Dutch university hunting season, so I will know the results for certain in time.
<czajkowski> best of luck
<sense> thanks
<unimatrix9> http://www.tilburguniversity.edu/
<sense> Dutch universities are generally reasonably good (there isn't much difference between them in general), but be careful with what calls itself a university. The word 'universiteit' is protected by law, but the word 'university' is not.
<sense> The result is that some schools that would call themselves 'hogeschool' (literally high school, but that is an incorrect translation) in Dutch call them 'university' in English. You would call it polytechnic school, I guess. It's the step below university, comparable to the lesser American unis.
<sense> I think Tilburg is a real one.
<sense> :)
<unimatrix9> i think so too...
<unimatrix9> its just around the corner , from my house , and looks real ...
<unimatrix9> :P
<sense> :)
<sense> czajkowski: Ubuntu NL is becoming less scary over time, though. I've almost finished a report (of course I write a report, I'm Dutch!) of a proposal for a new organisational structure.
<czajkowski> :)
<unimatrix9> i am still scary ...
<sense> Sure you are! But I can live with that. ;)
<unimatrix9> pssss, just dont mention me in your report, then you ll be okey
<jussi> unimatrix9: sense is scarier though - Ive met him :D
<unimatrix9> oh, that a relief
<unimatrix9> is
<sense> Me? Scary?
<jussi> very :D
<unimatrix9> bye all, have a nice night
<duanedesign> afternoon friends
<jcastro> http://www.thevarguy.com/2010/11/29/canonical-planning-rolling-releases-for-ubuntu/
<jcastro> I can't believe people still are writing this
<maco> why do people bother making posts A) days after everyone else has B) days after everyone else has been refuted?
<jcastro> must be the ad money
<maco> Like, if you're posting it days after everyone else has, you don't matter
<maco> Nobody gives a crap once they've read it 15 other place
 * Joeb454 makes generic comment against rolling release
<Technoviking> It is my turn to start the next internet Ubuntu rumor
<jono> maco, always the ad money
<jono> pays per click
<maco> 5 days after everyone else posted? not gonna get clicks...
<jono> it will do
<Pendulum> Technoviking: so what's the rumour?
<Technoviking> I think button in the middle of screen or changing name Unitybuntu
<maco> ubuntu's switching to being based on fedora
<Technoviking> maco: better yet, SLED:)
<maco> hahah yes
<maco> canonical is buying SLED from Novell
<Technoviking> in partnership with Microsoft
<JFo> with a codeshare agreement :-)
<JFo> Canoni-soft
 * JFo takes it there
<Technoviking> how about all Ubuntu system sound to be recorded by Severed Fifth:)
<JFo> heh
<JFo> the startup sound is jono screaming something :)
<maco> hahaha
<Technoviking> JFo: Jono rowling COMMUNITY!!!
<maco> oh oh oh this is an april release! excellent!
<maco> jono: can you please record that for april fools lulz?
<JFo> either that or he will be saying "That is one TASTY cupcake!" Followed by elmo laughing
<JFo> I rather like that idea ^
<maco> elmo the sesame street character or elmo the sysadmin?
<JFo> elmo the sysadmin
<JFo> which reminds me
 * JFo goes to buy a good field recorder
<JFo> :)
<Technoviking> I need to dub over video of Elmo from Seseme street saying "For F*#k Sakes"
<JFo> hahahaha
<Technoviking> later all
<JFo> see ya Technoviking
 * JFo takes off as well
<Technoviking> got in at work at 6am today, time to head home
#ubuntu-community-team 2010-11-30
<jono> folks, want to test Unity in Natty? http://www.jonobacon.org/2010/11/30/testing-natty-and-unity-safely-with-a-usb-stick/
 * popey retweets
 * popey hugs jono for making him open spotify and play Tusk.
<jono> popey, hehe
<jono> :-)
<popey> :)
<jono> such an awesome song
<popey> yeah
<jono> never even struck me that it might pre-date the ewok song lol
<popey> :)
<popey> Sad as it sounds, I'm now listening to Jolene by Dolly Parton :)
<jono> hah
<JFo> I have a good mashup of Jolene
 * nigelb waves to teh JFo 
 * JFo waves to nigelb 
<nigelb> JFo: Had a good holiday :)?
<jcastro> heya doctormo
<akgraner> jcastro - you worked on UWN in the early days right?
<jcastro> like 5 years ago maybe?
<akgraner> awesome  - if I send you a link could you take a look at and give some feedback? (not tonight but before Thursday 2300 UTC)
<jcastro> I'm not doing anything now
<jcastro> send er over!
<jcastro> also, how's things?
<jcastro> I see you're ignoring my advice and working on Ubuntu. :p
<akgraner> going well :-)  I am not working on much Ubuntu stuff (just the news team stuff getting it ready to hand over to various rotating publishing editors :D)
<nigelb> haha
<akgraner> nigelb, I am afraid to ask what the "haha" means :-P
<nigelb> akgraner: that was in response to jcastro's "I see you're ignoring my advice and working on Ubuntu. :p"
<akgraner> :-)
<nhandler> 59
<nigelb> nhandler: 42! 42!
<nhandler> :)
<cjohnston> I hate it when I miss the ctrl g
<nhandler> cjohnston: It is just a missed / for me ;)
<nigelb> nhandler: that's exactly what cjwatson told me when I typd some number in a channel :p
<cjohnston> oo.. just a /#
<nhandler> cjohnston: Yeah
<cjohnston> I have to ctrl g.. !fail
<nhandler> cjohnston: What client?
<nhandler> nigelb: At leat my typo is better than dholbach's from UDW (which I just saw today in Rhonda's signature)
<maco> whats that?
<nigelb> yeah, what was that?
<nhandler> maco: He said irc.feenode.net and Rhonda responsed with, "Are they fundraising again?"
<nigelb> haha
<maco> haha
<nigelb> nhandler: signature? on a mail?
<maco> wikifeedia?
<cjohnston> irssi
<nhandler> nigelb: Yeah. I saw it on her 'Debian WWW Spring, Dec 17th to 19th' email
<cjohnston> feenode is bugging me to reup my donation
<cjohnston> or paypal ios for them
<nhandler> cjohnston: /script exec foreach (1..500) { Irssi::command("alias $_ window $_"); }
<nigelb> http://lists.debian.org/debian-www/2010/11/msg00187.html
<nigelb> HAAHAHA
<cjohnston> that makes it to where if i do /50 it goes to window 50?
<nhandler> cjohnston: Yep. Up to /500
<cjohnston> hmm
<cjohnston> ooo
<cjohnston> very cool
<cjohnston> now i have to relearn myself
<nhandler> cjohnston: It is rather useful, especially when on weird terminals connecting over ssh where certain keyboard shortcuts don't work
<cjohnston> ya
<doctormo> hey jcastro, sorry for the delay, laundry
<jcastro> no worries
<doctormo> How's your day?
<jcastro> I was just going to point out: http://askubuntu.com/questions/15228/why-wont-samba-let-me-delete-a-file/15310#15310
<jcastro> since people don't seem to get the editing bit, when you ask someone a question in a comment, can you remind them to just edit their question?
<doctormo> sure thing
<jcastro> something like "Are you using the tmp directory? Please update your answer blah blah"
<jcastro> I ran into a disaster question
<jcastro> let me find it, it's funny
<doctormo> Sounds interesting
 * cjohnston thinks jcastro works on ask ubuntu 24/7
<nigelb> cjohnston: nah, till he reaches 200 points
<jcastro> that's not true, I am just a quick typer
<nigelb> jcastro: Relax, jono isn't here :p
<jcastro> hahaah
<jcastro> you guys are just jealous of my epic answers: http://askubuntu.com/questions/15418/how-can-i-change-the-default-program-for-viewing-pictures-and-photos/15434#15434
<jcastro> btw, Shutter is the greatest tool ever
<jcastro> it took me about 15 seconds to take all those
<cjohnston> I need easy questions to answer.. like bitesize bugs
<cjohnston> lol
<nhandler> jcastro: I just use the normal screenshot tool
<nigelb> cjohnston: try stackoverflow
<nigelb> it took me like 3 months to 150+!
<jcastro> nhandler: oh man, try shutter, it's epic
<jcastro> cjohnston: you can get lots of rep just by asking good questions
<nigelb> yeah, like I reached 98 :p
<nhandler> jcastro: I think that is on my to-try list from some blog post I read a while ago
<cjohnston> I dont have good questions to ask
<cjohnston> lol
<nhandler> cjohnston: Do what I do, find old questions and give good answers. That way, you don't need to "race" other people
<cjohnston> lol
 * nhandler almost has some more time to go back to askubuntu again, just a few more college apps to go ;)
<jcastro> http://odata.stackexchange.com/ubuntu/s/664/power-askers?MinimumReputation=400&MinimumPercentage=50&MinimumQuestions=5
<jcastro> there's some power askers right there
<nigelb> jcastro: which was the funny answer?
<nigelb> rather the 'disaster question'
<jcastro> oh crap, I forgot to keep looking for it
<jcastro> one sec
<nigelb> heh
<jcastro> man, I was just on it today
<jcastro> but like, every page on that site is in my browser history!
<nigelb> lol
<jcastro> ok next time I find it
<jcastro> I will bring it up
<nigelb> haha, search fail
<jcastro> http://askubuntu.com/questions/14261/not-able-to-install-vlc-1-1
<jcastro> aha!
<jcastro> click the comments at the bottom
<jcastro> to expand them
<nigelb> jcastro: hahaha
<nigelb> that's like a whole irc conv right there
<nigelb> and the guy didn't event seelct it as the rigth answer after all the trobule
<jcastro> Well I was going to go in and edit the whole thing
<jcastro> but then I realized that they were just in a loop of confusion
<nigelb> heh
<nigelb> I feel askubuntu.com easy
<nigelb> stackoverflow is /really/ hard!
<nigelb> And a lost of questions are answered in like seconds O_O
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> reading the front page of SO makes no sense, you gotta go tag-specific or you are doomed
<nigelb> I read front page :D
<nigelb> (and tags too)
<jcastro> what we need help with on AU is the asking of good questions tbh
<jcastro> and voting
<jcastro> not enough high quality voting going on
<jcastro> http://meta.askubuntu.com/questions/740/how-can-we-motivate-the-community-to-vote-more
<jcastro> any help here would be appreciated
<doctormo> I seem to have set my computer to sepia tone thanks to ask ubuntu :-/
<jcastro> hah, redshift
<jcastro> been there
<doctormo> Do you know how to reset it? or should I askubuntu ;-)
<czajkowski> aloha
<nigelb> Mornin czajkowski
<czajkowski> nigelb: hi
<nigelb> czajkowski: How has your morning been? :-)
<czajkowski> just out of bed
<czajkowski> seen snow :(
<nigelb> snow \o/
 * nigelb spys on popey's webcam
<nigelb> No, its not light yet
<dholbach> good morning!
<nigelb> Morning...
<popey> morning dholbach
<dholbach> hey popey, hey nigelb
<dpm> good morning everyone!
<popey> hey dpm
<nigelb> Morning dpm :)
<dpm> heya popey, hey nigelb :)
<dholbach> hola dpm
<dpm> morgen dholbach ;)
<kim0> Morning
<nigelb> Morning kim0
<nigelb> Heya ara :)
<kim0> nigelb: hey :)
<dpm> morning kim0
<dholbach> hey kim0
<popey> dholbach: seen mail from Caspar Clemens Mierau?
<dholbach> popey, yes
<popey> opinion?
<dholbach> he's still doing great work in the Berlin team - seems like he really just missed the mail because of something weird with his mail server
<popey> ok, I'll re-add him
<dholbach> sweet
<dholbach> thanks
<kim0> dpm: dholbach hey folks
<daker> good morning all
<daker> kim0, how was the elections ?
<kim0> daker: the usual crap :)
<dholbach> daker, AIUI 25% of people voted, Mubarak's party got more seats than they had before
<kim0> daker: violence and cheating
<daker> dholbach, i don't trust media ツ
<daker> kim0, :s
<daker> من سيء إلى أسوء
<kim0> yeah ..
<kim0> the only hope is for the b*** to die :)
<daker> and wikileaks adds more oil to the fire
<kim0> gah why isn't googlecl in lucid
 * nigelb waits for kim0 to enter the magical world of packaging
<kim0> yeah indeed
<daker> kim0, did the IS removed the portal from the staging server ?
<daker> kim0, there is only the apache default page
<kim0> daker: no one really mentioned anything .. it's apache for me too
<daker> \o/
<daker> kim0, i am mading a good progress, the next portal is on the road
<kim0> daker: woohoo :)
<kim0> daker: rock on
<kim0> daker: when it is in some demo'able state .. let me know man
<daker> kim0, ok
<daker> kim0, share the ami app with me
<kim0> daker: lp:~kim0/+junk/cloudubuntu
<daker> ok
<daker> kim0, i don't think we will use any mirrorring app
<daker> s/mirrorring/mirroring
<kim0> daker: explain some more ?
<daker> since every think we be centralized
<daker> ok
<daker> kim0, before we used a mirroring app that grab the content from the wiki
<daker> specially the UEC book
<daker> kim0, do you think we still need  a mirroring app ?
<kim0> daker: Yeah I still think we do .. the idea being we keep the editable content in one place and view it from multiple
<kim0> daker: for a quick demo .. you can not bother with that though
<daker> ok
<duanedesign> morning all
<daker> kim0, do you think we need a wiki or a cms ?
<kim0> daker: do we need to decide now ? I mean it depends on how the community will be able to interact with the site .. Can we have a basic demo first .. then see how we can take this forward
<daker> sure
<kim0> daker: thanks man :)
<duanedesign> hello kim0
<kim0> duanedesign: hey o/
<kim0> duanedesign: how's it going
<duanedesign> kim0: word on the street is you have a video
<kim0> duanedesign: lol .. indeed
<kim0> duanedesign: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rYJLIfVuSMY
<duanedesign> kim0: I would love to help distribute it by putting it on the screencast team resources
<duanedesign> kim0: :)
<kim0> duanedesign: please do
<kim0> duanedesign: You can get the orig by >> wget http://ubuntuone.com/p/RBH/ -O cloudcast1.mov
<duanedesign> excellent
<kim0> duanedesign: thanks :)
<RawChid> I have some questions about the Leadership Code of Conduct
<RawChid> Can I ask them here?
<AlanBell> RawChid: sure
<RawChid> Great, it's about Conflicts of Interest. I quote: "They realize that perceived conflicts of interest are as important as real conflicts of interest and are cognizant of perceptions; they understand that their actions are as tainted by perceived conflicts as by real ones."
<RawChid> Can you explain to me the difference between perceived conflicts and real conflicts?
<AlanBell> gosh that is a lot of long words in there!
<AlanBell> let me think of an example
<RawChid> Hehe, I've translated it, and I 'think' I know what it means. But I get a lot of questions about it, so I want to be sure :)
<daker> kim0, interesting
<nigelb> That is one interesting sentence!
<kim0> huh :)
<nigelb> err, I meant the one about conflict of interest . . .
<daker> i meant the screencast
<AlanBell> basically it means if other people think you have a conflict of interest then you should do something about it other than just deny that it is in fact a conflict of interest
<kim0> daker: cool .. blogging it
<nigelb> lol, now its more confusing :p
<RawChid> AlanBell, thnx
<daker> kim0, i don't have a blog but i'll share it
<kim0> daker: If you're on FB .. www.facebook.com/ubuntucloud
<daker> kim0, done!!
<kim0> cool
<jcastro> ugh
 * popey tickles jcastro 
<vish> why does no one tickle popey ! popey is always the tickler (does such a word exist?) ;p
<popey> yes
<vish> hehe, popey, The Tickler!  :D
<kim0> :)
<JFo> Popey, The Knight Ticklar
<jcastro> hey dholbach
<jcastro> do you have a recording of your ustream?
<dholbach> jcastro, yes, it's on my page there
<dholbach> hang on
<jcastro> hey kim0
<kim0> jcastro: hey
<jcastro> do you have the recordings of your Q+A?
<jcastro> ah, now that jono is here
<dholbach> jcastro, http://www.ustream.tv/recorded/11079901 - are you one of the "I want to see the dog" fanatics too? :-P
<jcastro> I noticed that kim0 has a seperate cloud youtube account
<jono> hey all
<jcastro> why not have those all consolidated into the youtube developer channel?
<kim0> jono: howdy
<jcastro> it's not like we're exactly swamped in content
<jono> jcastro, why would cloud users be interested in ubuntu development?
 * kim0 nods
<jcastro> well the developer channel is where we put like all our stuff, I am thinking audience size
<dholbach> they should be! think of how many ubuntu developers we'd have! :)
<jono> sure, but developer channel doesnt make sense as a channel name for everything
<jono> maybe a general ubuntu channel sure, but not the dev channel
<jcastro> sure, so how about the occasional cloud one in the developer channel as well? If it's related
<kim0> Can we have like a master Ubuntu channel that aggregates them all
<jcastro> kim0: yeah that's kind of been what the developer channel has been, other than the "developer channel" name
<kim0> I don't mind throwing the video everywhere :)
<jcastro> hmmm
<jcastro> there has to be a slicker way to throw ustream archives into the developer channel
<daker> kim0, checkout my version http://paste.ubuntu.com/538316/
<jono> jcastro, if I subscribed to an ubuntu dev channel and started getting lot sof non dev stuff I would be pretty narked off
<jono> :-)
<jcastro> well, I think it's been more "stuff FROM the ubuntu developers"
<jono> jcastro, not really
<jono> it was originally set up for packaging tutorials
<jcastro> true
<kim0> jcastro: with that reasoning .. we should have a single FB page, a single twitter account ... etc ?!
<jcastro> kim0: I was thinking of it more of like a "planet" for all the video feeds
<jcastro> fine fine, don't tase me bros!
<kim0> jcastro: I wouldn't mind a planet style one .. it just shouldn't have "developers" in its name
<kim0> The Ubuntu channel sounds fine :)
<jcastro> I would rather not create a new one.
<jcastro> status quo then?
 * jcastro wanders off before he has to make a new portal
<kim0> hehe
<jono> dpm, one sec, wrapping a convo
<dpm> ok, no worries
<kim0> convo sounds yummy
<jono> haha
<jono> dpm, ok logging onto skype now
<jcastro> dholbach: I think you should make a graph of all the videos in all our channels
 * jcastro plays with fire this morning
<dholbach> jcastro, yeah? you think so? I think you should .. ... .... ....... :-P
<kim0> hehehee
<dholbach> brb :)
<dholbach> alright my friends
<dholbach> I call it a day - see you all tomorrow!
<JFo> see you dholbach
<JFo> :)
<paultag> pleia2, posting those photos on that email thread to my blog :)
<dholbach> see you JFo
<JFo> have a great evening!
<dholbach> you too
<jcastro> oh thank god
<jcastro> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/681500
<jcastro> now I can unity fulltime!
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 681500 in unity (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Quicklist default items + Keep/remove favorite (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Fix released]
<jcastro> <---- lunching
<czajkowski> aloha
<duanedesign> off for lunch
<jcastro> JFo: yo
<JFo> jcastro, dude :)
<jcastro> Just saying hi
<jcastro> man, I cooked some mean rice and chili just now
<JFo> hey buddy
<JFo> oh man, that sounds good
 * JFo plans chili
<nisshh> jcastro, oh far out, your making my mouth water and im *really* hungry as it is! :)
<jcastro> jono: good unity update
<jcastro> you can now remove and add things to the launcher
<jcastro> just need the quicklists!
<jono> jcastro, nice!
<huats> hello everyone
<jcastro> hi huats
<jcastro> long time no see!
<huats> jcastro, hi my friend !
<huats> indeed ...
<huats> I am really busy lately
<huats> (work, baby...)
<huats> but it should be the last week with such work load :)
<huats> jcastro, how are you ?
<huats> (and the last week that I spend in a client building without internet access too...)
<jcastro> good
<jcastro> congrats on the child process!
<huats> :)
<jcastro> jono: when you have about 10 minutes to spare I'd like a quick skype
<huats> jcastro, well the child is growing fast (already 10 months !!!) and I have to admit that I can't see the time passing by :)
<jcastro> huats: if he takes after you that means he must be about 3 feet tall by now
<huats> jcastro, not already 3 feet... but let's say that we need to wear him with 24 months old clothes :)
<jono> jcastro, can't chat for a bit, can we talk in an hour or so?
<jono> jcastro, quick call?
<jono> jcastro, will call your cell
<jcastro> jono: ok, so instead of the emailing part of the process
<jcastro> here's what I think v2 should kind of look like
<jcastro> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/5720/arb.png
<jcastro> clicking submit takes the data and then files the bug for the ARB
<jono> jcastro, oh yeah we discussed this in the past, we just need someone to do the work :)
<jcastro> right, because as I was reading the app process I was like "why is it asking me the URL for the PPA, launchpad knows all this already"
<jcastro> etc.
<jono> jcastro, totally, if there is a hacker to write this, then it would be awesome :-)
<jono> and afaik this is happening with a dev portal
<jono> which I believe ISD are working on
<jono> I am not sure of the specifics though
<jcastro> ah ok
<jcastro> is there an arb-esque mailing list?
<jcastro> I just need a place to file the idea
<jono> jcastro, no, no list
<jono> consider it filed :-)
<jono> I will mention it to Rick
<jono> like I say, it was already in the plan anyway
<jcastro> ok cool, I just needed the mental validation
 * jcastro whistles
<jono> lol
<jcastro> jono: any luck on wp access?
<jono> jcastro, nothing yet
<jono> let me ping again
<kim0> jono: anyway to ping IS some more :)
<jono> kim0, your ticket is being worked on
<kim0> ah cool :)
<akgraner> is there a special hashtag to use for Ubuntu translations?
<nigelb> Morning all
<cjohnston> jcastro: your mr. unity man, who runs unity.ubuntu.com
<cjohnston> hmm.. would that be a good question for askubuntu.. lol
<jcastro> cjohnston: me
<jcastro> but I don't have the access yet
<jcastro> to fix all the errors people are reporting
<jcastro> soon though, hopefully tomorrowish
<cjohnston> ok.. there are some bugs filed under the ubuntu-website project for it.. are you in charge of uds.u.c also?
<jcastro> yes
<jcastro> just assign them to me please
<cjohnston> ok
#ubuntu-community-team 2010-12-01
<jcastro> booya
<jcastro> do you hear that?
<jcastro> that's the sound of a DYING WORK ITEM
<jono> jcastro, jcastro :)
<jono> oops
<Pici> Don't say it three times!
<jono> jcastro!
<jono> lol
<jcastro> jono: have you booted into your natty/unity key today?
<jono> jcastro, I did earlier
<jono> compiz kept crashing for me
<duanedesign> jcastro: how did it work for you?  it == unity
<duanedesign> it was launching both gnome-panel and unity for me. I edited gconf - /desktop/gnome/session/required_components_list and removed panel and it works well now.
<duanedesign> i went ahead and put it all back after i was done playing around. I figured i would let the devs fix it. Dont want my hacks causing trouble down the road. :)
<jcastro> duanedesign: update to the lastest
<jcastro> to like, within the last 2 hours
<jcastro> it doesn't launch the other crap now behind the unity stuff
<jcastro> duanedesign: make sure your mirror isn't behind
<jcastro> jono: same advice
<jcastro> jono: they redid the autohide to slide into the left side of the screen, quite cool
<jono> Technoviking, ping?
<jono> jcastro, oh cool will update unity
<jono> jcastro, I thought it always slid into the left?
<jcastro> no
<jono> it worked for me yesterday
<jcastro> for 2 weeks it's been a placeholder animation that rolled up into the logo
<jono> odd it worked for me yesterday
<jono> strange
<jcastro> also, the BFB no launches /usr/share/applications
<jcastro> oh maybe it landed earlier than when I tried it?
<jcastro> also, ask me what BFB means in unity!
<jcastro> Big Freaking Button, aka, the logo
<duanedesign> jcastro: thank you sir
<jono> jcastro, the BFB launches what?
<jcastro> jono: nautilus in /usr/share/applications
<jcastro> it's a poor man's app launcher
<jcastro> it did the same thing early in 10.10 alphas
<jcastro> jono: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/5720/unitya1.png
<jcastro> ah bummer, my first compiz crash
<jono> jcastro, ahhh cool
<jono> useful for now until the app lens lands
<jcastro> indeed
<dpm> good morning all
<czajkowski> aloha
 * jussi grunts in the direction of the channel
<kim0> Morning folks
<dpm> heya kim0
<kim0> dpm: heya :)
<kim0> dholbach: o/
<dholbach> good morning!
<dholbach> hey kim0
<kim0> howdy
<dholbach> kim0, how cold/warm is it in Cairo now? :)
<kim0> dholbach: it's ~ 20 Celsius
<dholbach> kim0, NICE
<kim0> yeah .. it's perfect weather
<kim0> loving it
<dholbach> -10°C, feels like -20,2°C here
<dholbach> the canal is frozen now
<kim0> ew
<kim0> :)
<dholbach> I said to to the Berliners already: tomorrow I could iceskate to work :-P
<kim0> well at least that's good :)
<dpm> hey dholbach, don't break a leg!
<dholbach> I'll try not to :)
<dholbach> hey dpm :)
<duanedesign> good morning
<jussi> huomenta
<duanedesign> hey there jussi
<jussi> dholbach: around?
<dholbach> jussi, yes, but heading out for a few mins - just let me know how I can help and I'll get back to you
 * popey tickles dholbach whilst he's out
<dholbach> I'm back again :)
<czajkowski> Peeka booo
 * popey jumps out of his skin
<czajkowski> popey: how's the kids? enjoying the snow ?
<popey> they haven't been out in it
<popey> well, sam might have yesterday at his nannys (my mum) but I think they stayed indoors and made cakes
<popey> he loves cooking
<popey> (just like his dad
<czajkowski> aww nice
<czajkowski> has therealpopey started the new positon ?
<popey> not yet, but she's going in for some induction or something
<czajkowski> good stuff
<czajkowski> she all excited or nervous
<popey> very excidted
<popey> -typos
<popey> this means that she'll be making packed lunches for her so I'll probably get them
<czajkowski> :)
<popey> although thinking about it, I'll probably end up making them
<czajkowski> that's really good news!
<popey> (she doesn't make very good (i.e. full) sandwiches - I make awesome ones)
<popey> yeah, saves a bit of money on lunch too
<czajkowski> nods
<czajkowski> I got a chicken tika slice at station this morning for lunch 1.50 soo damn tasty
<czajkowski> gave up wating for lunch was starving
<czajkowski> really need to eat a breakie in the morning
<popey> :)
<popey> \o/ marmite on toast
<popey> breakfast of kings
<czajkowski> oddball
<czajkowski> marmite is evil
<daker> kim0, what should i put on the menu "Screencasts" or "Tutorials" ?
<AlanBell> marmite > maple syrup on bacon
<dholbach> I can't find the quote right now, but there was some US senator who once said "if immigration was about culinary aspects, I'd probably let everybody in but not the English" :-P
<kim0> daker: I think Screencasts .. coz that's what they are
<daker> kim0, ok
<popey> \o/ excellent
<duanedesign> <.< >.>
<daker> kim0, want pictures ? http://imgur.com/OfD0P.png
<daker> kim0, http://imgur.com/Np2Od.png
<kim0> :)
<kim0> daker: hmm looks yummy :)
<kim0> daker: Awesome work man
<kim0> daker: that's pure django right
<daker> pure pure
<dholbach> duanedesign, you rock!
<czajkowski> dholbach: whenn is your next video cast?
<dholbach> next week
<czajkowski> cool
<nhandler> Gah, looks like we'll probably have another flop and have to cancel that LoCo Day. Too bad :(
<duanedesign> dholbach: uh oh, what did i do? :)
<czajkowski> nhandler: sorry dude
<dholbach> duanedesign, you offered to do a screencast about signing the CoC
<dholbach> and more generally: you rock :)
<czajkowski> duanedesign: oh nice idea
<duanedesign> yeah. Someone with an accesebility issue had a real tough time yesterday signing the CoC
<duanedesign> i think the screencst would help with some of those issues.
<czajkowski> duanedesign: when you get that done can you give me a shout please
<duanedesign> czajkowski: absolutely
<czajkowski> duanedesign: thank you
<dholbach> kim0, ubuntucloud has 1313 tweets?
<dholbach> holy cow
<dinda>  /join #quickly
 * dinda hates it when I make public mistakes, argh
 * dholbach hugs dinda
 * czajkowski hugs dinda 
<czajkowski> dinda: if that';s the worst mistake you make, trust me you're fine!
<czajkowski> could be a lot worse!
<dinda> thanks czajkowski - I haven't had my first sip of coffee yet, that's my excuse
<dinda> there should be a rule against IRC-ing b4 proper caffeine
<JanC> it's worse if you do that with commands that include passwords  ;)
<Pici> Hrm.  Looks like the rss link on planet.ubuntu.com is typoed.  Should I file a bug in ubuntu-website, or is there a better place to mention it?
<dinda> Pici: file a bug so it can be tracked easily
<duanedesign> popey: ping
<popey> duanedesign: pong
<duanedesign> good day popey. I was working on upgrading the screencast site and i had a couple questions i wanted to see if you cpou;d help with?
<jussi> you know something funny :D "Nätti" in Finnish means "pretty" ... so you could almost say that natty should be pretty :)
<kim0> dholbach: how do I see that
<dholbach> kim0, twitter.com/ubuntucloud
<kim0> dholbach: is 1313 good or bad :)
<kim0> bad omen squared :)
<dholbach> much, not good or bad :)
<kim0> hehe, that account existed before me btw
<dholbach> still you're tweeting like a madman :)
<paultag> jussi, hiyya :)
<jussi> o/
<paultag> jussi, you're looking quite Natti today
<jussi> lol
<jono> hey all
<dholbach> hey jono
<jono> hey dholbach
<kim0> howdy o/
<jcastro> 10 minutes?
<dholbach> jcastro, yep, and I think we should all boycott skype this time (hello Jono!) :-P
<kim0> but feeling dirty is good sometimes
<dholbach> what is this channel coming down to...?
<kim0> hehe
<dholbach> dpm, jono, kim0, jcastro: ready? :)
<jcastro> I am ready!
<kim0> ready
<jcastro> I am always ready!
<dpm> \o/
<jono> one sec, seeing if I can make mumble work better
<jono> lol, won't even run now and crashes mutter
<jono> sorry dholbach
<jono> skype it is
<jcastro> heh
<jono> kim0, jcastro, dholbach, dpm let's roll
<jcastro> can you guys hear me?
<jcastro> one sec
<dholbach> jcastro, muted your mic?
<jcastro> one sec
<czajkowski> robbiew is a brilliant chair of meetings, like his idea of a lightning round. people give what seems to be a one liner on what they've done
<dholbach> alright my friends - I'm calling it a day
<dholbach> have a great rest of your day
<dholbach> and I'll walk back home through the biting cold - see you!
<czajkowski> dholbach: toodles
<paultag> So, I'm thinking of doing a new blog series where I debunk Ubuntu myths
<paultag> anyone have some popular misconceptions?
<dholbach> "Is it true that Jono and Jorge have been arguing about which Metallica album has been the best for 3 hours?"
<czajkowski> you';re not grumpy at all
<czajkowski> :p
<dholbach> ... oh wait
<paultag> dholbach, :)
<dholbach> see you :)
<paultag> dholbach, Tscuss :)
 * dholbach hugs you all
<jono> paultag, sounds like a great series :)
<paultag> jono, I stopped going to reddit because they had this twisted view of what was going on. I'll let you know if any of the posts turn out worthwhile :)
<paultag> I'm just asking fluxboxers why they hate Ubuntu, I'll get a few pages of dirt to go through
<jono> thanks paultag
<jono> a few myths could include:
<jono>  * Ubuntu has ditched GNOME
<jono>  * You have to be a programmer to participate in Ubuntu
<paultag> jono, great, thanks :)
<jono>  * The Ubuntu/Debian relationship is tense
<paultag> jono, I have Ubuntu / Canonical in there right now as well ( @ubuntu == @canonical )
<paultag> jono, as well as "n00buntu"
<jono> cool
<paultag> jono, if you have anything you'd like me to include ( already added the 3 above ), let me know
<jono> thanks, pal! :)
<jono> paultag, and keep up the great work, you are rocking :-)
<paultag> jono, cheers, thanks :)
<czajkowski> paultag: you shown jono locolint?
<JanC> paultag: popular myth: "Ubuntu is only for noobs and not for serious linux users"  ;)
<paultag> czajkowski, nope. It's still a bit buggy :)
<paultag> JanC, Yes! :)
<jono> JanC, oooh good one
<jcastro> paultag: I love myths!
<paultag> jcastro, I could so photoshop you as adam and jono as jamie
<jcastro> hah
<czajkowski> paultag: aww you should
<czajkowski> :)
<jono> paultag, haha
<jono> would be awesome
<jono> and disturbing
<jcastro> I heard someone call Unity "lock in" the other day because other distros don't have it
<jono> which is always the best
<jono> man, this wikileaks shit is bonkers
<paultag> jcastro, rock on, good to review f/oss every once in a while
<nisshh> oh man, the weather here is at that screwed up point right before summer, where the days are 35C or more and the nights a darn cold :|
<nisshh> are*
<JanC> jcastro: I don't know about public Unity releases, but in some cases we could do better with making stuff available to other distros though (I'm thinking about the murrine window decoration engine for example, which wasn't properly released for a long time, and Ubuntu used an VCS checkout)
<jcastro> all the ayatana bits come out as tarballs
<nisshh> jono, you dont strike me as someone who would read wikileaks :)
<jcastro> the murrine thing, poke Cimi I guess to do it right?
<JanC> jcastro: there was a release not long ago, but it was a long time before that, and lots of peopel complained about the "secret changes" needed to use themes designed on/for ubuntu in other distros
<jcastro> hmm
<nisshh> paultag, oh, i have one "you need to know how to use the terminal in order to use Ubuntu"
<daker> kim0, http://i.imgur.com/UgxxL.png
<paultag> nisshh, mmmhum! cheers!
<jono> nisshh, I don't read wikileaks, just facinated by the story
<jono> and now interpol have an arrest warrent out for assange
<nisshh> jono, ah, ok
<duanedesign> jono: oh yeah i just heard that
<nisshh> paultag, although that one is more of a generic linux myth i guess :)
<paultag> nisshh, :)
<JanC> it's still a good one to debunk
<duanedesign> yeah i am suprised at how many people I hear say that. 'Oh Linux has a GUI now?'
<Technoviking> jono: belated pong
<jono> Technoviking, ahhh I am good, unping
<jono> :)
<jono> jcastro, try unity.ubuntu.com now
<jono> you should have full access
<Technoviking> sorry was in Oracle hell the last week days
<Technoviking> s/week/few
<jcastro> jono: ALRIGHT!
<jcastro> I am in!
<vish> JanC: there are no secret changes for themes, if someone knows how to write a theme they can just check out the xml and figure it out.. only when they dont know they spread such rumours just because the theme dint work in their application ;)
<vish> JanC: if they are starting to learn to write themes, then murrine is bad :)
<JanC> vish: no, the themes didn't work with the last reelased version of murrine
<JanC> only with the version packaged in Ubuntu or when you compiled it yourself from git
<JanC> there was a release of murrine in late September though
<vish> JanC: yea, changes were made and the new options are mentioned in the light-themes..  where murrine is bad is, its poorly documented.. but thats the way it has always been, :)
<vish> Cimi was lazy even before he worked for Canonical ;p
<JanC> so it's not an issue anymore
<JanC> lol
<JanC> well, he should release at least once every 6 months
<jono> jcastro, :)
<vish> JanC: if someone is having trouble with murrine , ask them to have a look at : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Documentation/Murrine  … its not complete, but folks are trying to fill it there..
<jcastro> jono: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/673257
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 673257 in unity (Ubuntu) "Please consider renaming the Unity desktop to avoid naming conflict with Unity Linux (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Low,Triaged]
<jcastro> jono: I found a spot on the about page to put that link
<jcastro> what do you recommend as text?
<jcastro> something like "this is about unity the desktop, for information about Unity Linux go here"
<jcastro> but something that sounds better
<vish> i wonder who came up with the name 'Unity'  ;)
<vish> that bug is odd!! bug was filed on 2010-11-10  but the first comment is on 2010-11-09 !!!
<Pici> Its one of the connecting modules on the ISS.
<vish> Pici: nah, was wondering who named ours as 'Unity'
<jcastro> cjohnston: thanks for all the unity bug reports, they were very useful
<jcastro> I've now fixed them all except one
<jcastro> sense: ok so they started filing bitesize unity bugs
<jcastro> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bugs?field.tag=bitesize
<sense> jcastro: Good!
<jcastro> if you want to do one as an example that would be <3
<sense> jcastro: I would love to, but until next week I am not available at all.
<jcastro> no rush
<sense> ok :)
<jcastro> I suspect this list won't be too awesome for another week
<sense> yeah, it needs to grow a bit
<sense> I'll keep an eye on it.
<sense> jcastro: We weren't accepting paper cuts for Unity, right?
<sense> Or are we?
<jcastro> I am not sure, I assume so?
<sense> I was wondering how much of this can be added to the One Hundred Paper Cuts project.
<jcastro> well, papercuts are bitesize
<sense> Unity wasn't our main focus, but we don't have a policy of rejecting Unity-related cuts.
<jcastro> so yeah, why not?
<sense> Might be a nice way to inflate our paper cut statistics! :P
<sense> I'll see how much of those bugs will qualify as a paper cut.
<sense> jcastro: When will quicklists come back to Unity?
<sense> I think I might give adding quicklists to Transmission a try. Would be a nice showcase.
<jcastro> sense: do an update. :)
<jcastro> the tomboy ones are working for me
<sense> Gwibber is not.
<jcastro> sense: you don't need to add them to transmission, the menu from the appindicator just becomes the quicklist
<sense> Tomboy is working.
<sense> jcastro: Then I can take a look at the menu to see if it is looking fine, and maybe extend it a bit.
<sense> Gotiens: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Meetings/Meeting20101210 Ik heb vier punten toegevoegd aan de agenda.
<sense> whoops
<sense> nvm
<czajkowski> jono: ready when you are
<jono> czajkowski, wrapping a call
<czajkowski> lovely jubbly
<czajkowski> just buzz when ready my dear
<jono> will do :)
<JFo> bzzzzzzzzz
<JFo> oh sorry
<JFo> he wasn't ready
<JFo> :)
<czajkowski> JFo: ello, you all better?
<JFo> yes and no
<JFo> it seems I am getting a cold now
<JFo> but much much better than I was
<czajkowski> I read that as getting old
<czajkowski> but getting a cold is far worse
<czajkowski> :)
<JFo> and the cold is due to my heat being broken
<JFo> hah
<JFo> that too
<JFo> :)
<czajkowski> whats up with the heating...
<czajkowski> I could hug Charlie from IS, he makes things sooo flipping simple!
<JFo> fan motor decided it didn't need those bearings after all
<JFo> very old system
<JFo> so the part has to be ordered
<JFo> and once it gets here I'll be all set
<JFo> this house is well insulated
<jcastro> fan for what?
<JFo> it was freezing in here yesterday and it was steaming outside
<JFo> jcastro, fan for my heater
<jcastro> ouch
<JFo> yeah
<JFo> I was worried at the sound it was making
<JFo> it is a gas system after all
<jcastro> ah
<jcastro> . o O (Glad I rent )
<JFo> so do I :-D
<JFo> oh landlord!
<JFo> but I have put that on my list of items to consider when considering the purchase of this house
<maco> well now itll be fixed *before* you buy :D
<JFo> the fan will, but the old system will still be there :-/
<JFo> so that would be about $2K to replace if I buy
<jcastro> I am getting antsy and want a house
<JFo> on an unrelated note... have I mentioned lately how much I looooove cron?
<jcastro> so I can do cool projects
<JFo> heh
<JFo> you will et over that jcastro :)
<JFo> get*
<JFo> I remember when I used to want to do cool projects on my house
<jcastro> heh
<JFo> :)
<JFo> j/k
<JFo> I miss owning my home
<JFo> almost said "owning my hope" made me lol
<jcastro> heh
<jcastro> Like for example, I got a boxee, and like, this place has no ethernet wiring
<jcastro> if I had my own place I could have rocking drops in every room, etc.
<JFo> yeah, I really was looking forward to rewiring my house for network
<JFo> my friend has the best setup
<JFo> he bought a huge roll of this bundled wire
<JFo> has 4 ethernet 2 phone and 2 fiber
<JFo> in a big wire
<jcastro> ah, they call that something
<JFo> he did drops to all his rooms, even the bathrooms
<jcastro> ah dude
<jcastro> siamese cable
<jcastro> I was looking at that
<JFo> oh, tv coax was the other
<jcastro> http://www.broadbandutopia.com/lede2x2xteco.html
<jcastro> yep
<jcastro> 4 drops, but that's one honking cable
<JFo> yea, his was huge
<vish> yay fun times in -testing :D
<JFo> luckily he put the stuff in while they were building his house
<jcastro> hey paultag
<jcastro> myth #3: Ohio is a great place to live
<paultag> yo j
<paultag> erm, jcastro
<paultag> jcastro, OSU Michigan what?
<jcastro> dude I went to MSU, we won this weekend
<jcastro> normally I cheer for OSU during that game, but I needed UM to show up if we had any chance at a Rose Bowl
<paultag> ha!
<jcastro> and as always U-M didn't fail to deliver failure.
<paultag> jcastro, as usual, in the "great" "state" of Michigan
<paultag> jcastro, dude, zach@debian commented on my blog
<paultag> jcastro, that was pretty awesome
<paultag> jcastro, I did the first post in the myths series ( and just wrote up #2 ) -- http://twitter.com/#!/paultag/status/10113531747762176
<jcastro> I saw
<jcastro> good job
<paultag> I feel like it came off a bit anti-canonical
<paultag> which I did not intend
<pleia2> paultag: fwiw, it didn't sound anti-canonical to me
<paultag> pleia2, thanks :)
<paultag> pleia2, How are you?
<pleia2> I have a cold :(
<paultag> shucks, bbl. work time
<paultag> pleia2, oh no :(
<pleia2> later
<paultag> pleia2, get better!
<pleia2> thanks :)
<paultag> pleia2, be back in 3 hours or so
#ubuntu-community-team 2010-12-02
<czajkowski> Evil snow
<cjohnston> It's finally in the 40's at night here for a couple days!
<dholbach> good morning!
<kim0> Morning o/
<dholbach> hey kim0
<kim0> hey there
<dholbach> greetings from snowy winterland
<kim0> people are begging winter to come here
<kim0> someone was just tweeting "If winter doesn't come in a week .. I'll make him pay for my expensive winter clothes" :)
<dholbach> 10cm of snow, -8°C
<kim0> lovely
<popey> \o/ snow http://popey.com/webcam/
<kim0> OMG lovely
<dholbach> same here :)
 * kim0 looks at the bright shining Sun .. sigh :)
<dpm> morning all
<kim0> dpm: morning man :)
<dpm> hey kim0 :)
<dholbach> hola dpm
<dpm> morgen dholbach
<duanedesign> morning all
<dholbach> hi duanedesign, daker, randa
<randa> hi all
<daker> hello dholbach randa duanedesign ツ
<randa> hey :) good morning daker
<czajkowski> A;pja
<czajkowski> aloha
 * jussi sighs tiredly. cant wait for the week to be over
<kim0> jussi: it can't be that bad :)
<jussi> kim0: nah, but I am tired.
<dpm> restarting, brb
<dholbach> nigelb, how's the loco/dev script coming along?
<dholbach> dpm, so the text for "Introduction to Ubuntu Development" is going to be part of the new packaging guide anyway, so I guess it makes sense to just translate it as part of that project - I don't know if there's plans to make ubuntu.com translatable at all, so I guess ubuntu.com/developer (which will have that text) will just be plain English
<dholbach> dpm, for the presentations (.odp I guess) there's probably no clever way to translate them, right?
<dholbach> we could make them .pdf, somehow I guess
<dholbach> hmhmhm
<dpm> dholbach, I don't know of any easy way to translate them, other than just modifying the docs. But perhaps some people would like to do that. I think we'll have to figure out where to host the translated version if people want to do that
<dpm> (.odp, I meant)
<dholbach> dpm, we could set up a branch for that or just use a wiki page and people would subscribe to changes there
<dholbach> dpm, but the rest sounded sane to you?
<dholbach> I mean … relatively speaking :-P
<dpm> dholbach, I'm not expecting anything sane from you :-P Anyway could you repeat which things are you considering for translation. I just wnt to make sure I get it right: a) "Introduction to Ubuntu Development" b) presentations
<dpm> ok, re-reading I can ignore a), as it's going to be part of the packaging guide
<dpm> and written in sphinx
<dholbach> "Introduction to Ubuntu Development" is content that will live on ubuntu.com/developer, in the packaging guide and in a different form in presentations
<dpm> ok, gotcha
<dholbach> I hope it's going to be sphinx - the discussion has not started yet :)
<dholbach> thanks dpm
<dholbach> another work item done
<dpm> dholbach, ok, so yeah, just to confirm what you just said a) in ubuntu.com/developer the text will be English-only (u.c is Drupal, can be multilingual, but there are no immediate plans for a multilingual u.c) b) Yeah, I also think it makes sense to translate "Introduction to..." as part of the packaging guide and take advantage of the translated output from the doc format the guide ends up using c) I don't know any way of producing translated o
<dpm> dp output, so PDF would be an option, although then you cannot use Impress for the presentations. You could try beamer, but you'd need to use Latex as a doc format (and I'm sure you'd not be looking forward to that) - http://www.uncg.edu/cmp/reu/presentations/Charles%20Batts%20-%20Beamer%20Tutorial.pdf (the output looks good, though)
<dholbach> dpm, as sphinx does something with ReSt→Latex→PDF there might be a way to do that - I'll have a look at it closer to the time
<dholbach> if it's .odp in the end, I assume there's not going to be that much text, so it won't be wasted days of work
<dpm> ah, nice
<dpm> sounds good
<jcastro> man this is weird
<jcastro> someone called me a celebrity on #omg!ubuntu!
<nigelb> that isn't really weird :p
<jcastro> I've never been as popular as popey before
<nigelb> haha
<dholbach> there's nobody more popular than Elvis
<Pici> The Beatles
<nigelb> dholbach: heh, +1
<nigelb> paultag: I like your myth busting series
<popey> haha jcastro
<nhandler> dholbach: re:packaging training, sorry for not replying. I've just been a bit busy lately. I'll try to reply today. In the future, feel free to give me a poke on IRC if I don't reply to something like that ;)
<nigelb> nhandler: Odd, we were just talking about that ;)
<dholbach> it'd be great to get this back on track again
<nigelb> I like what duane's doing on the forums
<dholbach> I feel we've had a bunch of great ideas
<nigelb> I wonder if we can get askubuntu onto this...
<dholbach> now we just need to agree on stuff, assign months and get going
<nhandler> nigelb: The forums are ok, but the audience they attract for the most part, tends not to do much with the info (they haven't learned that it is a myth that packaging applications is all that devs do and they aren't interested in the other work)
<nhandler> dholbach: I still think the hard part is finding people to lead the sessions. It feels like we always go back to the same small group of people
<dholbach> nhandler, but I think it's a great source of questions if we just get a bunch of developers to hang out in the channel and take questions
<dholbach> that's a relatively easy way to get a session going, helpful content out there and people happy :)
<nhandler> dholbach: Q&A sessions are nice (maybe once a month). One issue with those is that they are only useful if you get a nice crowd of people to show up and ask questions (which means certain convenient times for people in Asia/US aren't that great). Maybe Q&A once a month or so?
<dholbach> nhandler, if we don't get many questions we could fall back to answering questions from the forums for example
<duanedesign> nigelb: while collecting suggestions from daniels blog and adding them to the wiki I came across 'A system of online workshops you could follow in your own time'
<dholbach> nhandler, it'd be great to have sessions weekly, so if we don't get anybody to do a session at all, I'd personally prefer to have 4 Q&A sessions in that month :)
<dholbach> we should go through the list of all ~ubuntu-dev people and reach out to debian folks too
<nigelb> duanedesign: I'll do that
<nigelb> I seriously loved the ustream session
<nhandler> dholbach: How many useful questions are on the forum? Last I checked, I saw a lot of posts asking why my package doesn't work (when they didn't edit any dh-make files). And like I said, Q&A is nice if you can get it at the right time. i.e. me doing a Q&A would end up as me talking to myself for an hour ;)
<nhandler> As for ~ubuntu-dev, that is what I've tried doing before. Maybe we should keep better data about who we contact and stuff like that. I had started a doc on google docs a while ago for that, but I never got it up-to-date
<dholbach> I totally agree that we should reach out more and try to have as many people there as possible
<dholbach> but the questions you mentioned above should at least be easy to asnwer ;-)
<dholbach> nhandler, sounds like a good idea
<nhandler> dholbach: Here was what I started. https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0AiFFoXLMT-gudEE2WDUwRmZLeE9rQy1TM0J2UlN5THc&hl=en&authkey=CLTriBg
<duanedesign> nhandler: maybe if more people knew the forums were a place you could get good reliable information on packaging it would attract more 'useful' questions
<nhandler> At the time, I was simply trying to go through Packaging/Training/Logs to get old sessions
<nhandler> duanedesign: The issue is, not enough developers go there, so I'm not sure how much "reliable information" you actually will get
<dholbach> duanedesign, totally agreed - I could imagine that loads of people from the Ubuntu development facebook group would also rather use forums than anything else
<doctormo> dholbach: I wanted to confirm the images are good.
<jcastro> did someone say askubuntu for Q+A?
<jcastro> I say hell yeah!
<doctormo> jcastro: Other people say: "Well since it's the way we've been told to do it" ;-)
<dholbach> doctormo, I like them - I'm just wondering if the branching story would be better if we changed it vertically somehow? I realise that what I did in ASCII art wasn't very clear :-D
<dholbach> doctormo, I can send you something small tomorrow my morning that might make it a bit clearer - illustrating (just as an example) which code goes from where to where
<doctormo> What would you like to change vertically?
<dholbach> doctormo, but generally: good work - it would have taken me days to get there :)
<dholbach> doctormo, the upstream/ubuntu branch etc. story
<doctormo> Since the diagram depends heavily on what you want to illustrate, you decide what details are to be pronounced.
<dholbach> like rotate it 90°
<dholbach> my idea was to show upstream mainline, indicate that we branched off when 1.0 was released, put that into Ubuntu, added a bugfix which went back upstream, then we got 1.1 into Ubuntu
<dholbach> but I didn't make that very clear in the 70x3 ASCII diagram :-P
<doctormo> hmm, why does the bugfix wait for 1.1? I thought bug fixes flowed downstream.
<nigelb> jcastro: I wanted to ask a question to see what topics people watnt to be taken by packaging training
<dholbach> doctormo, we added it in Ubuntu before 1.1 was released, then it flowed back upstream
<dholbach> that was the idea
<dholbach> just to show a bit of "back and forth of ideas"
<jcastro> hi dpm
<jcastro> http://unity.ubuntu.com/getinvolved/
<jcastro> at the bottom here I have "translations"
<jcastro> which was a template jono put there
<jcastro> but I fear I am pointing to the wrong pages
<jono> hey all
<jcastro> what should I link to?
<dholbach> hi jono
<jcastro> hi jono
<nigelb> hai jono
<dpm> jcastro, they look fine from a quick glance, but do you mind if I look at it in more detail and I come back to you in ~1h? I'm preparing the translations videocast starting in ~8 min now
<jcastro> dpm: yep, no rush
<dholbach> DPM!
<dpm> cool
<dholbach> wooohoooooooooooo!
<jcastro> dpm: I just ran into this yesterday so it's no biggie
<dpm> ok
<dpm> Anyway, folks, do join me and bring the popcorn:
<dpm> http://www.ustream.tv/channel/ubuntu-translations-with-david-planella
<dholbach> yoooooohooooooooo
<dpm> :-)
<jcastro> I am in!
<vish> yay! nhandler is back …
 * vish reminds nhandler about the mail server.. ;)
<jono> hey dholbach, jcastro, nigelb
<paultag> nigelb, thanks, mang
<paultag> hey jono, can I get a re-tweet?
 * nigelb hugs paultag 
<paultag> jono, http://twitter.com/#!/paultag/status/10319908143370240
<paultag> nigelb, How are you today?
<nigelb> paultag: Resting.  Eating.  Its hot here and humidity is matching.
<paultag> nigelb, mmmhum
<jcastro> paultag: high 5 tumblr team
<jcastro> I like how yours looks
<paultag> jcastro, ^5 dude
<paultag> jcastro, thanks, man
<nigelb> jcastro: he hacked it like crazy
<nigelb> jcastro: I think he now writes blog post in latex
<paultag> nigelb, I love tumblr
<jcastro> man, ustream is SO much better with this new flash
<jcastro> it's actually not so bad anymore
<dholbach> ok my friends, I call it a day - I'll have to see if I find some defrosting spray, so I can de-ice my bicycle lock so I won't have to walk through the snow tomorrow and get my lights fixed
<dholbach> have a great rest of your day
<dholbach> see you tomorrow!
 * dholbach hugs you all
<cjohnston> o/
<jcastro> bye!
<dholbach> thanks doctormo again - I'll send something to you tomorrow
<doctormo> dholbach: please wait
<paultag> jcastro, I've just spammed your PM
<dholbach> doctormo, how long? I need to head out because the shop will close soon
<dholbach> doctormo, can you mail something over and I'll respond later this evening?
<doctormo> 5 seconds
<doctormo> More like this: http://imagebin.ca/view/knylDSj.html
 * doctormo hits imagebin's slow upload with a wet fish
<dholbach> doctormo, great
<dholbach> doctormo, maybe we could add something saying that 1.1 goes into Ubuntu again? like another arrow from once 1.1 is released?
<dholbach> a small one? :)
<doctormo> yes ok, I'll mail you it
<doctormo> talk tomorrow, :-)
<dholbach> doctormo, excellent work!
 * dholbach hugs doctormo
<dholbach> rock on everybody - see you tomorrow :)
<doctormo> All done, these kinds of images are fairly easy
<doctormo> Considering that I watched my artist friend vectorize this http://doctormo.deviantart.com/#/d33wox9 and it took 4 hours.
<doctormo> I'm going to have to pay him extra.
<nigelb> doctormo: Wow, that's beautiful!
<doctormo> nigelb: It is good work :-) it'll be great when it's finally all together into the poster.
<nigelb> oh, wow http://scayris.deviantart.com/#/d2b5xvm
<nigelb> Dr. House <3
<doctormo> nigelb: Er no, that's Hugh "hit by a" Lorrie, the actor who plays the prince regent in Black Adder the Third, the comic genious who teamed up with Stephen Fry in their show "a bit of fry a Lorrie". I have never seen something called house ;-)
<nigelb> doctormo: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gregory_House
<nigelb> doctormo: That's a TV series, of couse played by High Lorrie ;)
 * doctormo mutters something about American culture as poisons.
<nigelb> lol
<nigelb> I remember him best from Stuart Little
<doctormo> Remember Jeeves and Wooster?
<nigelb> Nope, I watch more "American TV" than "British TV"
<popey> s/lorrie/laurie
<popey> nigelb: :(
<popey> which is why American English is so pervasive
<doctormo> popey: It's why not-english-at-all is so pervasive, even Ubuntu made by a UK company is set to not-English USA by default. :-/
<nigelb> popey: heh
<popey> yeah, i see pages on the wiki getting "corrected" from en_GB to en_US spelling :(
<doctormo> This is why I was so sad to see many of my thai friends so confused when they watched Wallace and Grommet. They just couldn't get the fact that there was an English culture that wasn't American.
<popey> hah
<popey> and :(
<nigelb> Also, British English means I have to strain to make out words
<popey> pfft
<popey> thats just lack of familiarity
<nigelb> heh, I *knew* he'd do that
<nigelb> Yeah, I should listen to UUPC more often
<doctormo> nigelb: Unlike American English which is practically a fully clarified interpretation *roll eyes*
<popey> aaanyway :)
<doctormo> popey: How are you, not heard from you in a while.
<popey> not bad, head down at work
<popey> should come up for air soon :)
<doctormo> Hope that grinding stone isn't taking off too much flesh.
<popey> heh
<doctormo> Are you going to the protests?
<nigelb> Protest for snow?
<popey> the student protests?
<doctormo> popey: Sure, student protests now, half the country sometimes next week. Or so the news would have you believe.
 * kim0 calls it a day
<kim0> ciao fellows
<popey> o/ kim0
<doctormo> ta-ra
<kim0> ta-ra :)
<nigelb> later kim0
<doctormo> popey: From what I could tell, this seemed to be the news back there: "Oh no snow!!, Oh no students! Oh no wikileaks"
<nigelb> lol
<dpm> just finished the first ever Ubuntu translations videocast, lots of questions and participation, it was fun!
<nigelb> gosh, missed it
<nigelb> I shall watch video tomorrow
<nigelb> dpm: Did you have a dog barking? :p
<dpm> nigelb, no, my comedy moment wasn't that exciting, but I had to turn on the light at some point, as it was getting dark and people couldn't see me on the video :)
<nigelb> heh
<jono> jcastro, call?
<jono> dpm, nice work!
<jono> dpm, I missed it, was on a UDS call
<jono> did you get a recording?
<paultag> jono, can I get a retweet on the myths busted #2? -- http://twitter.com/#!/paultag/status/10319908143370240
<paultag> jono, it's RE being a coder to contribute to Ubuntu
<popey> paultag: nice idea
<paultag> popey, :)
<popey> paultag: how about linking QA to the testing team page on the wiki, and same for UBT?
<paultag> done popey :)
<jcastro> http://www.hudson-labs.org/content/whos-driving-thing
<jcastro> ^^^ everything about that article is awesome
<popey> same for the others actually :)
<paultag> popey, they all have links inline, there are like 30 - 40 :)
<paultag> popey, my hrefs don't come up different colors. I'm working on fixing that soon
<popey> ah
<popey> thats broken :)
<paultag> popey, sure is! :)
<popey> ^5
<paultag> ^5
<jono> <jono> jcastro, call?
<jono> :-)
 * JFo bluffs jono
<jcastro> jono: yep, one sec.
<JFo> I raise
<jono> JFo, lol
<JFo> :)
 * popey takes his shirt off
<popey> oh, wrong game.
<JFo> oooh
 * JFo folds a dolla lengthwise
<popey> lol
<JFo> :-P
<jcastro> jono: all set
<jcastro> on the skypes
<jono> :)
<duanedesign> wow jono that Drupal real time contributions map is pretty awesome
<dpm> jono, yeah, here's the recording: http://www.ustream.tv/recorded/11209840
<paultag> popey, fixed the css :)
 * popey hugs paultag 
<paultag> popey, you got me off my lazy back-half
 * paultag hugs popey 
<popey> That's good, I don't like tweeting links to broken pages ;)
<paultag> popey, I saw the re-tweet, thanks! :)
<popey> np
<duanedesign> I had never seen http://www.ubuntustats.com/
<jcastro> duanedesign: wow that's still up?
<jcastro> I remember that from years ago
<duanedesign> jcastro: how are you liking IRC Cloud?
<jcastro> duanedesign:  love it, I will likely subscribe
<duanedesign> jcastro: good to hear. Seems like a great idea. I signed up for an invite.
<sense> good evening
<duanedesign> o/
<duanedesign> sense: did you get any snow where you are?
<jcastro> <-- caffeine refill
<sense> duanedesign: yes
<sense> duanedesign: The damn snow is ruining our ice!
<sense> It has been freezing for a few days, which was good, but then this snow comes along and ruins it!
<duanedesign> sense: we have not gotten our snow yet here. We usually get one to two good snows each winter
<sense> we usually just once, but not always a lot
 * JanC thinks sense wants an "Elfstedentocht"  ;)
<JanC> the famous "eleven cities skating race"
<Technoviking> jcastro: I posted something on the staff forum seeing if anyone could help the compiz forums
<jcastro> ta
<Pendulum> JanC: was that the race all over the canals in the Netherlands?
<JanC> Pendulum: yes, the canals between 11 cities in Friesland (northern province, where sense lives)
<Pendulum> :)
<JanC> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elfstedentocht  ☺
<JanC> seems like the last one was in 1997
<JanC> so you can imagine they are eager for good ice by now  ;)
<JanC> I think it didn't freeze for long enough yet anyway, but of course the snow makes the ice unusable
<doctormo> jono: Got a second?
<jono> doctormo, can't chat now, will be back soon
<jono> doctormo, or drop me a mail
<jono> back soon
<doctormo> Wow that was quick, will email.
<doctormo> pleia2: Are you here?
<pleia2> doctormo: yep
<doctormo> You've been to uds before, your thoughts: http://imagebin.ca/view/0pJwdCZh.html
<pleia2> I think it's fairly accurate
<doctormo> thanks pleia2, time to get myself to the bunny meetup.
<AlanBell> doctormo: "Corperate"
<doctormo> I was on TV yesterday, Chronical on channel 5 and 9 at least here in Boston. To do with SteamPunk.
<AlanBell> Corporate
<pleia2> doctormo: cool :)
<doctormo> AlanBell: It's too late, my email is sent and my dyslexia apparent.
<AlanBell> Phaises
<AlanBell> Planaries
<AlanBell> alternativly
<AlanBell> s/supported/supposed/
<AlanBell> I have no idea what dialectic consensus is
<AlanBell> however, other than that, it totally rocks \o/
<AlanBell> s/Customerisation/customisation/
<czajkowski> aloha
<doctormo> AlanBell: No, it's Cutomerisation
<doctormo> The rest are spelling mistakes. ;-)
<doctormo> dialectic consensus is when you get 5 people in a room who all want to achieve slightly different aims and have different considerations and users in mind. They use the power of discussion to effect the ideas in the other people's heads until everyone's ideas are almost exactly the same.
<doctormo> Cutomerisation = Turning users into customers :-P
<AlanBell> ok, that makes sense
 * czajkowski hugs jono before going off to sleep 
<jono> hey czajkowski :-)
<jono> czajkowski, see my blog post?
<jono> doctormo, back now
<czajkowski> had a great afternnon in canonical.
<czajkowski> jono: I did.. interesting comments on it, will reply tomorrow ehn I'm a lot more awake
<jono> thanks czajkowski
<jono> :)
<jono> jcastro, still around?
#ubuntu-community-team 2010-12-03
<jcastro> jono: yep
<jono> jcastro, hey
<jono> have you published the first bitesize bugs blog yet?
<jcastro> no
<jcastro> the list only has 4 bugs right now
<jono> jcastro, that's fine
<jono> I think you should use that as an opportunity
<jcastro> yep, dbarth and I plan to fix the instructions tomorrow
<jono> list those four bugs and say there must be more bugs and to encourage people to (a) test and (b) fix
<jono> ok so you will blog it tomorrow?
<jcastro> I can, sure
<jono> thanks jcastro
<jono> this is going to be awesome :-)
<jono> A1 feels great too
<jono> seems the compiz bugs are largely gone
<jcastro> hey try this
<jcastro> see if you can alt-drag a window past the top of the screen
<jcastro> jono: also sam sent me a list of compiz low hanging fruit as well
<jcastro> I figured it would be a good "if you run out of these here's another place to help"
<jono> jcastro, perfect
<jono> although I am keen for the real focus to be on unity
<jcastro> nod
<jcastro> jono: menu scrubbing is still kind of flaky, but neil mentioned in the bug that he knows how to fix it and it will be in the next release
<jono> sweet
<jcastro> well, next week's release
<jono> yeah, a pretty good start with A1
<jcastro> there's one tomorrow
<jono> going to be a rocking release
<jcastro> yeah
<jono> the real work for you begins tomorrow, my friend :-)
<jono> get the world passionate about testing and fixing Unity :-)
<jcastro> http://status.qa.ubuntu.com/qapkgstatus/unity
<jcastro> no huge spike quite yet!
<jcastro> I suspect this weekend will be when they hit
<jcastro> (the incoming bugs I mean)
<jono> totally
<jcastro> jono: oh hey, I need a recommendation for a piece of text.
<jcastro> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/673257
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 673257 in unity (Ubuntu) "Please consider renaming the Unity desktop to avoid naming conflict with Unity Linux (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Low,Triaged]
<jcastro> where do you recommend I put this?
<jono> put what?
<jono> oh I see
<jono> a clarification
<jcastro> right
<jcastro> something like "for unity linux the distro go here, blah blah"
<jono> jcastro, stick it in the footer
<jcastro> This site is about the Unity the desktop shell and is not related to <a href="http://unity-linux.org/">Unity Linux</a>.
<jcastro> how's that?
<jono> jcastro, cool
<jono> we also not Unity the 3D engine
<jono> :-)
<jcastro> oh, good point
<dpm> good morning all!
 * jussi yawns and waves to dpm
<jussi> TGIF
<dpm> hey jussi :)
<kim0> morning everyone o/
 * jussi hides from kim0
<kim0> hehe
<dpm> morning kim0!
<kim0> dpm: morning man .. How was your teley yesterday :)
<dpm> kim0, great, it was good fun :). Happy to see lots of participation, and the feedback was good
<dholbach> good morning!
<kim0> dholbach: hey there .. How's the snow going :)
<dholbach> hey kim0
<dholbach> kim0, it's still there, but it stopped snowing yesterday evening
<kim0> cool
<dholbach> and it's still cold, even with the deicing spray I couldn't get my bicycle lock opened
<dholbach> so I had to walk again
<kim0> oh!
<dpm> dholbach, morning!, so no ice skating to work either?
<dholbach> dpm, I guess I'll see how thick the ice is Monday next week - I'll give it another weekend ;-)
<dholbach> dpm, I didn't see the rest of your show - how did it go? seemed like you had a bunch of people there
<dpm> dholbach, it went very well, I was really pleased to see lots of participation. I was telling kim0 earlier, it was good fun!
<dholbach> excellent :)
<czajkowski> aloha
<dholbach> hola czajkowski
<czajkowski> whoo tis Friday :)
<dpm> hey czajkowski
<czajkowski> dpm: ello there
<dholbach> kim0, do you have an idea what's going wrong if "channel 0: open confirm rwindow 0 rmax 32768" is the last thing I get when issuing scp on a machine? (it just sits there for ages doing nothing)
<kim0> hmm
<kim0> I think rwin 0 means the advertised tcp receive window from the server is 0 which means the machine is too busy to process any further packets ... so it tells clients to stop sending any data
<kim0> dholbach: can you check if the server is healthy
<dholbach> really really weird
<dholbach> kim0, yes, it's the second machine I'm sitting in front :)
<kim0> dholbach: any logs on server side
<kim0> dholbach: does telnet server 22 work
<dholbach> ...session opened for user daniel by (uid=0)
<dholbach> telnet seems to work: SSH-2.0-OpenSSH_5.6p1 Debian-2ubuntu1
<kim0> dholbach: can u ssh into some other box .. chinstrap maybe
<dholbach> yes
<dholbach> that works fine
<dholbach> I mean, I could just use a usb stick but still it's a bit weird :)
<kim0> hehe
<kim0> dholbach: well yeah .. not sure what's going there
<dholbach> thanks a lot anyway :)
<kim0> mm .. server might be out of file descriptors
<kim0> might wanna try rebooting it
<dholbach> I restarted it 15 minutes ago :)
<kim0> ew
<kim0> you must be using natty :)
<dholbach> I am :)
<dholbach> maybe I should restart the client :)
<kim0> could be as well
<dholbach> brb
<dholbach> kim0, it worked
<kim0> ah cool :)
<dholbach> WEIRD
<kim0> yeah!
<kim0> I hate it when restarting something resolves it
<dholbach> I hate it when the MSWindows approach works :)
<dholbach> haha
 * dholbach hugs kim0
<kim0> hehe
<czajkowski>  whooo I love my job and new boss he just rang to say they are shutting the office down and work from home
<czajkowski> :D
<dholbach> hola randa
<duanedesign> morning all
<randa> hello everyone :)
<dholbach> kim0, I think here's something funny with the wifi - seems like over ethernet I don't have these problems - weird weird weird, I'll ask one of the other guys later on - maybe I'm not the first to complain :)
<popey> dholbach: you on battery or AC?
<dholbach> AC
<dholbach> popey, you read the part of the conversation about stalled scp transfers? :)
<popey> no
<dholbach> that's what I was referring to :)
 * dholbach hugs popey
<popey> oookay
<kim0> dholbach: do you have a broadcom card
<dholbach> no, intelsomething
<kim0> there was some driver bug
<kim0> well no idea then
<popey> i still think its power related :)
<dholbach> why should the scp connection initiate, then stall? :)
<popey> dholbach: does "sudo iwconfig <device> power off" make any difference?
<popey> to disable power management on the wifi
<dholbach> SET failed on device wlan0 ; Operation not supported.
<popey> iiiinteresting
<domjohnson> Has anyone here got an Intuos4 working under 10.10?
<domjohnson> (I was told to ask here...)
 * popey points domjohnson at doctormo 
<popey> (he may be asleep)
<domjohnson> Ok :)
<domjohnson> Thanks
<dholbach> dpm, the leader of the basque translations team seems to do an internship in Berlin - he/she just asked me about bug jams of the berlin team :)
 * dholbach hugs dpm
 * dpm hugs dholbach :)
<jcastro> hey dpm
<jcastro> http://castrojo.tumblr.com/post/1648648635/getting-patch-contribution-back-into-shape#comment-106284827
<dpm> heya jcastro, on it
<jcastro> <3
<dpm> although that might have been a bit precipitated, I need to think of a good answer first :) Just a minute - btw, I haven't forgotten on checking the unity.u.c translation links, I'll get onto that in a minute
<dpm> I need to get the announcement on opening Natty translations out first, just finishing off the draft
<dholbach> doctormo, thanks a lot for your work on this!
<doctormo> dholbach: Happy with the results?
<dholbach> http://daniel.holba.ch/temp/guide/introduction-to-ubuntu-development.html
<doctormo> dholbach's packaging guide?
<doctormo> I think I still have mine, it needs more editing, much shame.
<dholbach> doctormo, no, it's not going to stay there
<dholbach> I just wanted to put it up somewhere
<doctormo> Ah cool, nice work on the text, we should do that editing session we were talking about at UDS.
<dholbach> I hope that we can emulate that somehow with loads of merge proposals and getting the content out there so people can give us feedback
<doctormo> dholbach: The manual team did well I think by having organised, weekly reading sessions with quick turn arounds.
<doctormo> I'm not sure we could enthuse a lot of people to read devel docs any other way.
<duanedesign> hello doctormo o/
<dholbach> nice, that sounds great
<doctormo> hey duanedesign
<jcastro> I can't get this new black eyed peas song out of my head
<JFo> jcastro, which one?
<JFo> boom boom pow?
<jcastro> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JwQZQygg3Lk
<jcastro> come on let's go!
<jcastro> JFo: don't put it on, you'll just get addicted
<JFo> heh
<JFo> too late :-/
<jcastro> dirty bit!
<JFo> already have it and am addicted
<JFo> :)
<jcastro> dirty bit!
<JFo> I'm tellin you!...
<JFo> dang, now I'll be singing that all day
 * JFo preempts with some DJ Chuckie
<doctormo> JFo: that's rubbish, I got caught out by DJ Tripp's Dynamite Pressure. That's awesome.
 * dholbach discovered the term "Electro Swing" yesterday - now I know what they play near the place where I live all the time :)
<JFo> dholbach, :)
<dholbach> a bit crazy how people get mad about new music that has this "old" touch to it, but it's fun
<doctormo> dholbach: That's explainable, especially since a lot of the modern music scene has been about everything being new and fresh and little has been done with remixing and rerecording different styles (although that seems to be changing)
<dpm> Natty is now open for translation! Please anyone feel free to retweet: http://twitter.com/#!/ubuntul10n/status/10710720010256384
<dpm> (it's on identi.ca as well, but it seems that the update from gwibber hasn't reached their servers?)
<dholbach> dpm, yeeeeehaw!
<dpm> :-)
<JFo> <-downloading the new dholbach hotness
<dholbach> JFo, thanks for the flowers :)
<JFo> heh
<nigelb> I love html5
<nigelb> its playing the new dholbach hawtness ;)
<popey> you're right, dholbach is the hawtness!
<nigelb> hehe
<dholbach> jono, ^ there is something seriously going wrong in this community
<dholbach> jono, I think we need some sort of Council to fix this
<JFo> it's love I tell ya
<nigelb> Totally
<JFo> the Council of Love
<jcastro> no no no no dholbach
<JFo> I like it
<jcastro> what we need is some new governance
 * nisshh laughs
<nigelb> jcastro: Governing love?
<JFo> Love Governance?
<JFo> :)
 * nigelb ^5 JFo 
<JFo> Love Parliament?
<JFo> :)
<nisshh> JFo, the senate of love?
<nigelb> Circle of Love!
<JFo> nisshh, nice one :)
<nisshh> :)
<JFo> tribal council of love?
<nisshh> JFo, i didnt know we were a tribe....
<JFo> Ubuntu tribe
<JFo> :)
<nigelb> We aer a tribe
<nisshh> hehe
<nigelb> Haven't you read Carla Shroder yet?
<nisshh> nigelb, im 19, chances are i havent read anything that sounds posh like that :)
<nigelb> lol
<nigelb> She talks about the love in Ubuntu community in some article
 * JFo spreads the love
<dholbach> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/sponsoring-stats/ - we're below 40
<dholbach> holy cow :)
<nigelb> Wow
<nisshh> nice
<dholbach> nigelb, see why we need to get the reviewers to add new stuff? :)
<nigelb> dholbach: I noticed
<jono> dholbach, lol
<nigelb> I wish I wasn't on bandnarrow
<nigelb> Can't build packages
<dholbach> nigelb?
<nigelb> dholbach: I've been trying to build a package with patches that jcastro pointed me to
<nigelb> Not much bandwidth at home
<nigelb> My parents have a 1Gb upper limit on total bandwidth
<nigelb> (I finished 600MB on day 1 of vacation :p)
<dholbach> ok, I see
<nigelb> I wonder if I can push this onto a ppa
<kim0> nigelb: lol
<dholbach> but I wasn't expecting you to single-handedly move all those bugs with patches over :)
<nigelb> no, but setting an example wouldn't hurt and blogging about it :D
<nigelb> kim0: :D
<jcastro> jono: where's the graphic for branch, create, push rock?
<dholbach> right
<kim0> hehe
<kim0> nigelb: rock on
<jono> jcastro, on my flickr feed
<jono> one sec
<jono> jcastro, http://www.flickr.com/photos/jonobacon/5079758778/sizes/o/
<dholbach> jono, introduction to Ubuntu draft with doctormo diagram goodness: http://daniel.holba.ch/temp/guide/introduction-to-ubuntu-development.html :)
<dholbach> it's the standard sphinx layout, but I'm sure we can beautify that at some later stage
<jono> dholbach, wow, that looks sweet!
<jono> doctormo, great work!
<kim0> dpm makes good looking buttons :)
<dholbach> I'm just getting it user-tested
<dpm> kim0, thanks, feel free to steal them if you like them :) I still need to put the SVG somewhere public
<nigelb> dholbach: love the mix mp3 :D
<jono> jcastro, dholbach, dpm, kim0 you are all rocking this release :)
<nigelb> oooh, sphinx ftw
<dholbach> nigelb, thanks for the flowers :)
<dpm> \o/
<dholbach> and yeah.. jono: thanks for the flowers too :)
<dpm> dholbach, here's some more: great work, that looks awesome!
<dpm> doctormo, good work on the graphics too!
<dholbach> dpm, the best thing about it is, look how easy it is: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~dholbach/%2Bjunk/ubuntu-packaging-guide/annotate/head%3A/introduction-to-ubuntu-development.rst :)
<nigelb> AlanBell: wow, looks like @theashes is actually watching cricket!
<nigelb> Wow wow, just wow
<dpm> dholbach, no way! Really?
<jono> dholbach, no worries, thanks for the hard work :)
<nigelb> AlanBell: and she has 12K followers now O_O
<dholbach> dpm, and running "make html" afterwards
<dpm> wow
<dholbach> dpm, same for getting pdf files: make latexpdf
<dpm> nice
<dholbach> dpm, now we just need to get it all translated (which works, but just in the weird way I described to you)
<dpm> dholbach, yeah. I didn't subscribe to the upstream bug. Has there been any progress there?
<jcastro> wow, those graphs are sweet
<dholbach> not yet, there's been a few commits but AFAICS they all were unrelated
<dholbach> I'll ask next week if I can be of any help there (I probably won't be of much help, the code is python, but it feels a bit outside my league :))
<nigelb> Isn't sphinx a pocoo project?
<dholbach> it is
<nigelb> Gosh, 3rd pocoo project I'm running into this week ;)
<dholbach> ok my friends - I'm going to call it a day
<dholbach> have a great weekend everyone
<nigelb> g'nite dholbach
 * dholbach hugs you all
<nigelb> jono: um, its 11.10 that's open for translations, not 11.04
 * nigelb changes jono's name to robbie (he always got it wrong :p)
<jono> bollocks
<jono> haha
<nigelb> :D
<AlanBell> did jono just announce the Offensive Octopus was open for translations?
<JFo> the obliviated oliphaunt?
<jono> nigelb, hang on 11.04 is open
<jono> not 11.10
<JFo> heh
<JFo> you guys crack me up
<jono> I am going nuts
<dpm> :-)
<JFo> yeah, 11.04 is the natty narwhal
<jono> nigelb, what are you talking about?
<nigelb> jono: lol, you're awake ;)
<dpm> kim0, great work on the Cloud portal and the introductory screencast
 * jono is confused
<AlanBell> nigelb is confused
 * JFo is LMAO
 * nigelb was originally confused
<nigelb> and managed to get jono confused
<nigelb> which is a very significant achievement
<jono> nigelb, hah, getting me confused is simple
<jono> happens all the time :)
 * JFo points jono at something shiny
<nigelb> heh
<JFo> welp. that's lunch
<jcastro> god
<vish> has paultag always been good at writing interesting blogs, or am i just noticing it now ;)
<jcastro> using the wiki is after using Ask Ubuntu is like a punch in the head
<vish> paultag:  the tumblr post was neat! :)
<AlanBell> apparently someone in IS has been asked to test the upgrade to moin 1.9 on a VM
<AlanBell> so xapian can be turned on, and the wiki will suck less
<kim0> dpm: thanks man :)
<vish> jcastro: hey, so nhandler seems to have trouble finding a mail server.. know anyone else who can host that?
<jcastro> vish: relay throught your existing mail client?
<jcastro> er, smtp gateway I mean?
<vish> yup..
<jcastro> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity/InstallUSBKey
<jcastro> ok!
<jcastro> new rule, no more howtos in blogs! :)
<czajkowski> heh
<vish> whaaa!! "As much as I dislike Unity,.."  from http://blog.pault.ag/post/2082819050
<nigelb> You probably haven't read his previous posts about unity
<nigelb> Or his ravings here about how much it sucks
<vish> we should force unity on flux ;p
<jcastro> nigelb: he's from Ohio, give him a break
<nigelb> lol, don't give him ideas.  He might do it before tomorrow morning :p
<jcastro> the fact that he can speak at all is a rarity where he comes from
<nigelb> lol
<jcastro> jono: when you get a chance can you update your blog to mention "apt-get upgrade" and not dist-upgrade, during Natty that will probably break the person's key at some point
<jono> jcastro, will do
<paultag> vish, :)
<paultag> vish, thanks :)
<paultag> vish, If you force Unity on Flux, I'm about to get all up in someone's biznas
<paultag> ;)
<paultag> BRB, changing my strings
<jcastro> vish: high 5 on the papercuts mention on omg
<jcastro> vish: I am going to blog the bitesize bugs in a few hours
<jcastro> hmmm, is it me or does the new planet theme kind of feel too ...... sanitized for planet.
 * vish ^5 jcastro 
<jcastro> doesn't feel as homey or as laid back as it should I think
<vish> ooh, bitesize!!
<jcastro> a bit too formal
<vish> jcastro: do you want them in papercuts?
<jcastro> vish: I think every papercut can be bitesize, but not the other way around
<jcastro> so sure, tag em up
<jcastro> vish: just add the tag to anything in unity you feel is bitesizeable
<dpm> jcastro, ok, I've replied to the comment on your blog re: patch pilot and translations. And here's the reviewed list of links for translations on http://unity.ubuntu.com/getinvolved -> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/539492/
<vish> jcastro: yea, was just wondering since you and sense were discussing it and i dint catch the end of the discussion..
<jcastro> dpm: thanks man! I'll update it now, and have a good week off!
<dpm> jcastro, thanks, I most certainly will :)
<greg-g> jcastro: I agree, the hackergotchis should be bigger to give it more personality
<vish> yea, cant really appreciate doctormo drinking tea :(
<jcastro> you can have personality without animated gifs
<vish> nah, cant see the cup.. too small ;p
<greg-g> jcastro: agree, but my comment still stands ;)
<vish> jcastro: btw, your avatar on askubuntu looks better when viewed small.. than on your profile page ;p
<jcastro> heh
<vish> oddly when its small, it seems like you're holding one of those classic old cameras
<jcastro> but really I AM ROCKING OUT
<jcastro> vish: http://askubuntu.com/questions/16085/what-do-i-need-to-know-in-order-to-help-with-bug-papercut-fixing
<vish> jcastro: huh, i guess he wants a listing of programming languages.. :)
<jcastro> vish: I think a link to the getting started pages or whatever would be what he wants
<jcastro> and something like "you need to know how to  code"
<jcastro> hahah
<vish> ;)
<czajkowski> nice to see the photos of the team on the team loco dir page http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-ie
<pleia2> very cool
<pleia2> how does that work?
<czajkowski> the tags
<czajkowski> there are flicker and pixie ones set up for global events
<czajkowski> so ubuntu hour and global jams are ones that get used
<czajkowski> and appear on each teams pages if they have accounts set up
<czajkowski> :D
<vish> czajkowski: thats neat! just a few mins ago, someone from ireland lug came to -artwork and requested a review for a new logo :) http://www.foopics.com/show/0ed294a90e6e25e97f813b91b7a57b5e
<czajkowski> aye seen it nice
<czajkowski> we do have a cool small team
<czajkowski> miss them :(
<czajkowski> which also reminds me if we can become an active loco others can
<czajkowski> we're spread out and a lot only happens in one area but we do try, mixing up this xmas by teaming up with other user groups having a geeky pub quiz
<pleia2> hmm, so what tags do we need to use to get them to show up for our team? the lp name of the team?
<Technoviking> jcastro: the unity menu icon is work, somewhat, outstanding
<czajkowski> pleia2: for the UH http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/17/detail/
<czajkowski> explains it there
<czajkowski> for the global jam http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/567/detail/
<pleia2> thank you :)
<czajkowski> np
<czajkowski> I tweet that every so often to help remind folks
<pleia2> hmm, so my flickr image that I tagged with #ubuntuhour shows up
<pleia2> how do I get it to show up on the team page?
<czajkowski> had a really cool afternoon yesterday in canonical offices doing some looking at Ubuntu.com site with Alejandra
<czajkowski> pleia2: team ac
<czajkowski> so pics will show up globally on those pages
<czajkowski> but for a team page it needs a team ac set up, which you can edit the team page and enter
<czajkowski> or add a person ac who will add the pics
<pleia2> ah, I see
<pleia2> thanks :)
<czajkowski> np
 * czajkowski hugs pleia2 
 * pleia2 hugs
<jcastro> jono: I need a retweet in about 30 seconds.
<jcastro> http://castrojo.tumblr.com/post/2084859426/getting-started-working-on-unity
<jono> jcastro, will do
<jono> tweeted
<jono> now facebooking
<czajkowski> jcastro: nice blog post
<jcastro> I hope the craftsmanship-type analogy works
<jono> jcastro, can you update it to say people can get help in #ayatana on freenode
<jcastro> though I don't think unity-luthiers would have caught on as a team
<jcastro> plus, the ninjas would so kick their butts
<jcastro> jono: sure
<jono> jcastro, cool - ok, all Facebooked up
<jcastro> added a link to the mailing list
<jcastro> and the irc channel
<jono> thanks jcastro
<jono> good man
<jono> jcastro, ask the OMG! guys to publish a link to it too
<jono> and mention these reports will be weekly
<jono> lets get them involved in providing more exposure
<jcastro> jono: side note, we need openrespect-like badge-like thing for the branch/create/push/rock thing
<jono> jcastro, yeah
<jono> well there are different sized images on my flickr page
<jono> those can do for now
<jcastro> yeah I mean real pro ones from design
<jcastro> (no offense) heh
<jono> no worries :)
 * jcastro will get to OMG after he posts on the forums
<jcastro> man, I have the worst timing every time I blog
<jcastro> I /always/ hit the planet update, but before I go back and fix things I miss
<jcastro> it's like, a 2 minute window
<jcastro> and I always hit it
<czajkowski> jcastro: nice question http://twitter.com/#!/aidandelaney/status/10800257080229888
<czajkowski> though perhaps it's been answered elsewhere
<jcastro> yeah I just found it
<jcastro> wikipedia's pages seem to be right
<jcastro> http://qa.debian.org/popcon-png.php?packages=shotwell&show_installed=on&want_legend=on&want_ticks=on&date_fmt=%25Y-%25m&beenhere=1
<jcastro> heh
<cjohnston> jcastro: the wiki page says if your totally lost contact you.. can that be on anything? :-P
<cjohnston> nice post btw
<jcastro> jono: are you talking to foundations folks about improving the usb key experience?
<jono> yep
<jcastro> they key is kind of useless testing nvidia and ati for example, since the system isn't persistant, just the user data
<jcastro> I just tried to be clever and run ubiquity on my desktop and try to install it onto a usb key but it crashes right after partitioning
<doctormo> jcastro: Report a bug :-)
<jcastro> yeah except it's more complicated than that, I'll have to talk to evan directly
<jcastro> since it says "check /var/log/syslog" but I can't find where it logs when you just run it on an existing system
<jcastro> jono: I am closing up and EOWing.
<jcastro> have a good weekend everyone!
<cjohnston> o/
<jono> jcastro, thanks, pal
<JanC> hm, I'm thinking of reasons (to convince the organisation) why we should get 2 tables instead of 1 at our FOSDEM booth...
<JFo> more is better! :-)
<JanC> I was thinking about needing space to show Quickly and maybe other Ubuntu-related projects
<JanC> this is a developer conference, so should not be "to show off U1MS" or such  ;)
<doctormo> bye
<doctormo> JanC: depends on the number of people you have to man the booth. 2 tables means 2 people should be there most of the time.
<JanC> doctormo: 2 people must be there anyway
<JanC> 1 of the conditions for stand requests: "man the stand with at least 2 persons during the entire conference,"
<jcastro> http://twitpic.com/3clskf
<jcastro> hah
#ubuntu-community-team 2010-12-04
<nigelb> heh
<nigelb> Morning all
<evilnhandler> vish: Sorry about not getting back to you (I've been a bit busy). I've been asking around (I personally don't have such a server) and have so far been unsuccessful. I still have a few more people to try though
<duanedesign> hello nigelb
<vish> evilnhandler: no worries.. do let me know if you find someone who can help. :)
<nhandler> vish: Will do.
<czajkowski> duanedesign: did you do the screen cast on signing the CoC ?
<vish> who owns the training@u.c id?
<jcastro> vish: nice, did you get omg to highlight 5 bugs?
<vish> jcastro: yea..
<vish> jcastro: the link to the UDS photos expired :( , i got time to look at it today and had not even clicked the link earlier and now link has expired.. :(
<vish> is there any other link to those photos?
<jcastro> I missed the chance to get them
<jcastro> surely someone has them
<vish> duanedesign / maco / Pendulum / jussi  ^? anyone have those pics? pls send them to me :)
<vish> huh, they should have mentioned that the link will expire.. ;p
<maco> which pics huh what?
<jussi> nope, not i
<vish> maco: the Official UDS fotos..
<vish> maco: it was from training@u.c addy, sent to a bunch or UDS attendees..
<maco> no idea
<vish> heh, you are even better than me ;p
<vish> duanedesign / Pendulum : unping.. i got it.. :)
<nhandler> vish: I'm not positive, but I think Belinda Lopez might own that address
<vish> nhandler: cool! thx..
<vish> oh, if anyone else has missed the fotos, do ping me.. i'll upload them in dropbox :)
<nhandler> vish: Maybe add them to the UDS-N wiki page?
<vish> nhandler: its 217mb, i dont think wiki allows that..
<nhandler> vish: The wiki allows a link though ;) And you could always compress the picture a bit
<vish> ;)
<vish> well, then i'd have to have /not/ move copy ever … from my dropbox..
<vish> the* copy
<nhandler> vish: Toss it on people.ubuntu.com
<vish> ah ha!
<vish> nhandler: thx.. will do that..
<popey> vish: the only mail i have in my archive relating to training@u.c came from Billy Cina. She's now moved on from Training dept I believe, but still, I wouldn't be surprised if the mail still goes to her.
<vish> oh, well..
<vish> until n-handler mentioned it i thought it was one of the new addy for UDS co-ordination.. not sure why that id was used for the UDS though
<vish> bah, that would have pinged him! ;p
<vish> someday! someday! i will bypass nhandler's highlights ;)
<nhandler> vish: Don't even bother trying not to hilight me ;)
<vish> n h a n d l e r !!!
<vish> if even that highlights then ;p
<nhandler> vish: Nope. That didn't hilight me ;)
<vish> \o/
<nhandler> Now it does ;)
<vish> but i beat it once.. thats fine :)
<popey> vish: I tend to get my UDS mails from individuals like jono/jorge/marina
<vish> popey: yea, i got from them too, but some of the mails this time were from training@u.c as well … this photos one included
<popey> what's the goal? why do you want to know about that address?
<vish> popey: well, initially i wanted to know if it was like rt@u.c addy, but now no goal, got the pics ;)
<popey> ok
<nhandler> vish: Looking through my logs, all I found was nigelb asking the same thing on 11/15 and czajkowski saying it used to be dinda and popey saying Billy probably still gets the mail though.
<vish> popey: i dint know how to contact and request the link again.. and was confused..
<vish> nhandler: the plot thickens?
<vish> j/k :)
#ubuntu-community-team 2010-12-05
<duanedesign> czajkowski: it is on my todo for Monday morning.
<paultag> nigelb: I'm using node.js to play around :)
<paultag> It's pretty awesome
<paultag> I just wrote a templating engine for it, with data stored in JSON. I should really update it to actually, you know, do something
<czajkowski> duanedesign: great
<czajkowski> paultag: go to sleep
<nigelb> paultag: neat
<nigelb> paultag: gah, now I'm installing node.js too.
<paultag> czajkowski: I did :)
<paultag> nigelb: I have a sever where it can be running on port 80
<paultag> nigelb: so I'm going to write something cool with nodejs, I think. I have it templating, so I need it to collaborate with something. Perhaps if I can work out the callbacks, I can make a pair-programming editor
<paultag> have it auth'd, and then work off git or something. It'll clone it, filebrowse on the left, edit on the right, and let you commit and stuff
<paultag> but only with local access :)
<paultag> and a socket api, pretty please
<nigelb> paultag: something like web-based gobby?
<paultag> nigelb: like google docs, but with like vi syntax or something
<nigelb> that's be sooooo cool ;)
<nigelb> paultag: node.js overall seems to be very cool
<paultag> nigelb: yeah, it's a tad wonky, but I like the webserver having a state
<nigelb> heh
<paultag> nigelb: so you can preload data, then start serving statc stuff, and re-work it on different events
<paultag> nigelb: it's going to run a whole lot faster then php, imho
<paultag> I've not tested it, but I have a feeling
<nigelb> its probably faster than most languages
<nigelb> Because particularly of its async loading
<paultag> I've got to try client / server stuff. I think you have to vend out javascript in javascript
<paultag> something about that seems dirty, I need to figure out how to do it right
<nigelb> What I like best about node.js is that now you only need 1 language for client and server side
<nigelb> which is like *awesome*
<paultag> nigelb: i'm not convinced yet
<paultag> nigelb: it's really awkward to do a lot of stuff
<nigelb> paultag: well, true.  Callbacks and callbacks and more callbacks
<paultag> nigelb: yeah, but if you can model it right, callbacks rock hard.
<paultag> nigelb: what I don't like is that you have to smoosh it all into one file
<paultag> nigelb: and that the js tree makes it hard to server actual things, like files
<nigelb> paultag: You'e using 2.5?
<paultag> nigelb: so you can't put a css file in with the js files, and serve it on a request to that file, y'know
<paultag> nigelb: I'm using git
<nigelb> There probably really active development
<paultag> nigelb: yeah, I'm using the git head
<paultag> nigelb: I have it installed to opt, and similinked in
<nigelb> paultag: http://transloadit.com/
<paultag>  f
<paultag> whops!
<paultag> gnome-do's not working
<nigelb> I think I showed you before, its built with node.js and ffmeg and other open source stuff
<paultag> nigelb: oh yes, you did
<nigelb> paultag: Well, if they can do something so awesome . . .
<nigelb> sky's the limit I'd reckon
<paultag> nigelb: I'm worried about a few things. I think this is *great* as a secondary server, for tracking state ( you don't need a DB to hold "global" states ), but not great for doing the usual things
<paultag> nigelb: I'm tempted to use the nodejs server as a json server, vend off php, and ajax state from node into the app
<nigelb> paultag: that would totally rock
<paultag> nigelb: that or re-write the webserver
<nigelb> paultag: That makes sense from so many standpoints
<paultag> nigelb: thanks :)
<paultag> nigelb: I try and make sense :)
<nigelb> You can always fork and people might be running paultag.node.js :p
<paultag> Nah, I'd be nice and send in patches
<paultag> I don't have time to maintain something like that
<nigelb> heh
<paultag> all I need to do is figure out to how barf json in javascript
<paultag> it should be easy
<nigelb> dude, json is javascript object notation remember?
<paultag> nigelb: that just means that you can take json and it's valid javascript
<nigelb> oh, well, use jquery then :p
<paultag> nigelb: that does not mean javascript can make json, that'd be like saying that c can produce c code because it's written in c
<paultag> nigelb: with nodejs ?
<nigelb> or at least look at jquery source to see how they barf json
<paultag> true that
<paultag> ah, json.org has a json.js script
<paultag> damnit, I can't inline that
<paultag> nodejs, you're cramping my style. Please be built in
<nigelb> Well, if you see jquery compressed, you'll know that anything is in-line-able
<paultag> humm
<paultag> nodejs has something called "JSON.stringify("
<paultag> I wonder if that'll do it
<nigelb> aha
<nigelb> g31
<paultag> nigelb: http://pastebin.com/EdrrVCrh
<paultag> nigelb: that's what I just got off my netbook
<paultag> nigelb: and I just got that json stuff to work. Now time to use it :)
<nigelb> paultag: I can't believe its just that much!
<paultag> nigelb: I need to figure out how to make it smarter
<paultag> that and debian needs a patch
<paultag> nodejs is really out of date
<paultag> to the point where that won't run
<nigelb> ew
<paultag> ( and I knew my syntax was right )
<paultag> so I tried git and it worked flawlessly
<nigelb> heh
<paultag> the only time i've blamed the compiler and won
<nigelb> I just compiled from source - the stable version
<nigelb> I wish there ws something like virtualenv
<paultag> nigelb: I don't like running make install. I've just hacked it in
<nigelb> ah
<paultag> nigelb: I just used bits of my old package manager to do it
<jcastro> wow
<jcastro> with autohide on unity is really starting to be awesome
<nisshh> jcastro, it needs an intellihide :)
<popey> Intellihide(¢∞§¶•ªºœ∑åß∂®ƒ†©\˙µΩ≈ç√∫˙∆¨^˚¬π…“æ‘«  damnit! where's the TM symbol!
<vish> ™
<jcastro> nisshh: yeah, some day
<jcastro> right now this will do the trick though
<jcastro> ironically, for all the drama, with autohid on it looks just like 10.10 except minus the bottom panel
<nisshh> jcastro, yeah, hehe
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-11-28
<MooDoo> or it's a special channel ;)
 * jussi sighs tiredly
<jussi> I had very little sleep last night
<dholbach> good morning
<jussi> morning dholbach
<dholbach> hi jussi
<czajkowski> jussi: and baby hasn't arrived yet
<jussi> czajkowski: nope - not due till 6th Jan
<jussi> just had a rough night
<jussi> I also owe you an email, which I havent yet done
<czajkowski> indeed
<czajkowski> tis ok
<czajkowski> :)
<nigelb> 27
<nigelb> bah
<MooDoo> hello all
<czajkowski> todays rss feed is full of ubuntu fans and commentators going on about distro watch stats.
<czajkowski> ugh click  *next* :)
<MooDoo> that's gone on for a while now, people are clicking other distro links just to get their zstatus up to prove a point
<czajkowski> uhj the bloody bleeding horse features in my RSS feed >:( not what one needs to see at 9am
<bkerensa> czajkowski: Indeed... LOL The Randall Horse
<bkerensa> :D
<Tm_T> jussi: get used to it
 * Tm_T yawns
 * jussi duct tapes Tm_T to the ceiling
<MooDoo> lol
<nigelb> haha
 * nigelb hugs jussi 
<Tm_T> jussi: I always wanted to play spiderman, thanks for fulfilling my dream! <3
<nigelb> Well played :)
<jussi> Tm_T: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IRScsi0fEcI
<Tm_T> yes please
<bkerensa> Good Night folks!
<MooDoo> night
<nigelb> jussi: Just remember, it will get worse :D
<Tm_T> nigelb: you mean better!
<nigelb> Tm_T: Better eventually, yeah :)
<Tm_T> I miss those times already
<czajkowski> bkerensa: Iwasn't lolling tbh and neither were lots of folks I know
<AlanBell> it is not a positive image
<Tm_T> I'm totally out of what you're talking about, summary?
<Tm_T> so uh, distrowatch stats -> panic ?
 * Tm_T shakes his head
<AlanBell> Tm_T: http://blog.sighworld.com/2011/11/03/ubuntu-haemorrhaging-horse/
<Tm_T> title doesn't encourage to read
<Tm_T> but interesting
<Tm_T> still, I'm bit uncertain what's the panic I see in planet.ubuntu.com
<czajkowski> AlanBell: it's more a stomach churning image tbh
<czajkowski> AlanBell: is crunchBang developer on ubuntu-uk ?
<Tm_T> time to get ready for a job interview, later all (:
<MooDoo> czajkowski: not seen him there
<popey> czajkowski: he pops on irc now and then
<popey> corenominal is his nick.
<czajkowski> thanks
<czajkowski> wonder was it more than him behing CrunchBang
<czajkowski> as a lot of the new features and removal of stuff is his personal preference.
<MooDoo> as far as i'm aware he's the core dev so make those decisions himself
<czajkowski> nods
<MooDoo> seems to be picking up momentum as well, he's getting some nice coverage in blogs etc
<popey> it goes in waves
<dholbach> dpm, hey - how are you doing?
<dholbach> dpm, are you OK for me and go add the platform blurb we agreed on on the platform page?
<dpm> hey dholbach, sure!
<dholbach> great, thanks
<dpm> Sorry I didn't add it myself, I got sidetracked with something else
<dpm> you should be able to just log in and modify the page
<dholbach> no worries
<dholbach> done
<dpm> looks good :)
<dholbach> dpm, once the guide is renamed, would you be OK to link it from there as well?
<dholbach> (current feedback on renaming it looks OK)
<dholbach> hahahaha, https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/s720x720/375526_2757865668483_1312994254_3091424_1562468756_n.jpg - the Italian mafia as we know them :)
<dpm> dholbach, yeah. Do you want the d.u.c/packaging to be called something else?
<dholbach> dpm, hum
<dholbach> not sure yet :)
<dpm> We've got this page as well -> http://developer.ubuntu.com/resources/tools/packaging/
<dholbach> maybe /packaging and /resources/tools/packaging and /platformguide should all link to the same thing?
<dholbach> let's hold off for now - I'm not sure yet
<dpm> dholbach, sure, just let me know when the decision has been made. All other changes are easy, but if we want to rename the packaging url to /platformguide we simply need to contact IS, but it should be a trivial change, too
<dholbach> excellent
<dholbach> thanks for your help
<dpm> no worries, you've done all the work really
<dholbach> don't worry - it wasn't too much ;-)
<dpm> :)
<czajkowski> MooDoo: popey if ye know him, feedback, doing an article and trying to find their logo for it is imposisble. Had to use their twitter logo.
<popey> czajkowski: email him, corenominal at corenominal dot org
<MooDoo> http://corenominal.org/
<czajkowski> popey: ty, we got an images via G+
<czajkowski> but will mail also
<MooDoo> he's also available via g+'s chat thing, but he's away at the moment lol
<czajkowski> anyone else noticed Sridhar Dhanapalan  posts keep re appearing top of the planet over the weekend and today?
<MooDoo> ah thought that was just me
<MooDoo> or are they actually different posts?
<czajkowski> a couple are
<Pendulum> maybe he's edited some posts?
<nigelb> That's happened before with wordpress.
<nigelb> If you edit, it updates the timestamp.
<MooDoo> silly wordpress
<nigelb> Either RSS or Atom, one of them does the Wrong Thing (tm)
<czajkowski> yeah but there is a setting that doesnt make it rebublish
<czajkowski> *republish
<nigelb> If you do know of it, please document.
<nigelb> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PlanetUbuntu#Separating_Content
<duanedesign> o/
<MooDoo> \o
 * AlanBell did not know such a setting existed
<nigelb> zomg. Firefox Sync is nifty.
<nigelb> I can look at the tabs on my home computer from work computer
<nigelb> (the ones that were open when I quit firefox at home)
<MooDoo> AlanBell: i can't see anything in a wordpress install i hve :S
<cjohnston> mornin
<MooDoo> morning
<akgraner> dholbach, did you say you were running precise already?
<dholbach> akgraner, nope, not yet - you? I was asking around who was :)
<akgraner> dholbach, I'm setting up a new machine today and was thinking I would go that route
<dholbach> nice
<akgraner> this will be the first time I've used a development release this early
<akgraner> I'll let you know how it works out today :-)
<AlanBell> so far precise is really not very broken at all
<Daviey> AlanBell: no you've done it!
<Daviey> now*
<MooDoo> i'll just wait for ambers cursing on facebook/google+ :)
<akgraner> hehe
<MooDoo> although what you playing at last one was an hour ago about the rain :)
 * Pici hmms
<akgraner> yep it's raining here...and it's a cold rain
<akgraner> burrr
<akgraner> brrrr even
<MooDoo> you're in a warm office aren't you
<MooDoo> ?
<akgraner> but it's perfect for my dad who is out deer hunting
<akgraner> I am but I had to turn the heat up which makes some people (no names) in my house grumpy
<MooDoo> hehe
<jcastro> test
<nigelb> jcastro: fail. :D
<nigelb> *failed
<nigelb> DRAT.
<jcastro> heh
<MooDoo> can't see a thing here
<jcastro> dpm, marcoceppi can answer your API questions
<dpm> jcastro, ok, cool, thanks!
<dpm> marcoceppi, I'll play a bit with the api first, and I'll come to you when I've got some questions
<marcoceppi> dpm: Sounds good! I'll be here :)
<dpm> :)
<dholbach> hey jono
<jono> hey dholbach
<MooDoo> short and sweet :)
<jono> dpm, all set?
<dpm> jono, yep
<jono> dpm, one sec
<jono> dpm, dammit, rebooting
<jono> sound issues
<jono> dpm, ok, one sec
<dpm> no worries
<jono> dpm, invite sent
<jcastro> <--- going to lunch!
<alourie> hello
<MooDoo> hi
<alourie> how's everyone today?
<MooDoo> as it's 1 min till hometime, it's going grand thanks :)  what about your good self
<dholbach> my friends - I call it a day - see you all tomorrow
<alourie> MooDoo: I'm not bad either
<alourie> the baby is going to sleep, so we getting some time finally
<cprofitt> hey alourie
<cprofitt> I added some items to the document
<jono> jcastro, sorry will be a few mins
<jono> wrapping a call
<jcastro> no worries
<jono> jcastro, ok, one sec
<jono> jcastro, lets do skype
<jono> jcastro, ping?
<jcastro> jono, sec, my skype never works, it's not picking up
<jcastro> let me try to restart it
<jono> jcastro, lets do G+
<jono> my cam is not working though
<jcastro> ok
<jcastro> that's fine
<jono> hangout sent
<jono> jcastro, I lost you
<bkerensa> =/
<bkerensa> so never using Identica again
<bkerensa> it spammed my twitter feed all night
<greg-g> hah
<czajkowski> yeah I don't use identi.ca any more
<czajkowski> people abused the ! tags and just filled up my feed
<czajkowski> now I use G+ for FOSS folks, and block ones who fill up my feed with stuff
<cprofitt> czajkowski: I can't think of anyone that does that on G+ (sarcasm)... but yes, I dropped identi.ca as well...
<maco> really annoying that instead of dealing with spammers, identica just emails all the mods of the group when anyone joins a group
<MooDoo> evening all
<alourie> akgraner: hey
<jcastro> hey jono
<jcastro> ITS A LONG WAY TO THE TOP
<jono> IF YOU WANNA ROCK AND ROLL
<jono> <bagpipes>
<jcastro> man
<jcastro> I have been using pandora all day
<jcastro> not a single bad song
<jcastro> it's just on the ball today
<alourie> sing more! sing more!
<alourie> ok, time to sleep now
<doctormon> Does it do kareeokee?
<bkerensa> jono: http://benjaminkerensa.com/2011/11/28/ubuntu-local-jam-debian-bug-squash
<bkerensa> that was the thing I asked if you might plug
<cjohnston> jcastro: what are you doing
<bkerensa> =o
<bkerensa> :P
<bkerensa> NO!
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> my xchat is blinking like a disco show :P
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-11-29
<jcastro> yikes
<pangolin> you broke something
<bkerensa> =/
<jcastro> hi
<bkerensa> hi
<cjohnston> ih
<dholbach> good morning
<nigelb> Good morning dholbach
<dholbach> hi nigelb
<nigelb> Aww, no dpm yet.
<nigelb> :)
<nigelb> Hey dpm, have you seen http://horv.at/blog/easy-access-to-subpages/ yet? :)
<dpm> nigelb, I hadn't, looks very interesting, thanks!
<nigelb> dpm: The demo is *amazing*. I'm blown away :)
<alourie> good morning
<jussi> good morning alourie! feeling better today?
<nigelb> Hey jussi
<czajkowski> jussi email!!
<alourie> jussi: yes
<alourie> feeling fine :-)
<alourie> thanks
<MooDoo> morning all
<huats> morning
<jussi> czajkowski: done!
<czajkowski> jussi: moderated
<czajkowski> jussi: thanks
<MooDoo> how is everyone this morning?
<bkerensa> dholbach: ;) The Ubuntu Design police contacted me :P
<dholbach> bkerensa, eh?
<bkerensa> yeah idk very odd
<bkerensa> someone at Canonical who is on the Ubuntu Design Team pm'ed me and asked me to take down the old ubuntu logo from my post about the Ubuntu/Debian jam
<bkerensa> and to replace it with the newer guideline logo :P
<dholbach> maybe you can ask for some help? :)
<bkerensa> lol
<bkerensa> Well I just updated it but the convo was a surprise because I didn't think it was enforced so quickly and heavily :P
<MooDoo> lol now you do :D
<dholbach> bkerensa, if it came across as policing and enforcing, I'd mention that to the person
<bkerensa> yeah
<czajkowski> highvoltage: nice blog post
<highvoltage> thanks czajkowski
<doctormon> highvoltage: linky?
<dholbach> late late late late lunch
<MooDoo> dholbach: if you don't eat now you never will :)
<czajkowski> jussi: you're missing from locoteams
<mhall119> doctormon: /w 30
<mhall119> gah, I hate this lag
<mhall119> doctormon: I assume she meant http://jonathancarter.org/2011/11/29/principles/ which is indeed a nice post
<doctormon> mhall119: did you read my comment on that post?
<mhall119> I didn't see comments onti...
<dholbach> MooDoo, it really was necessary to have something now :)
<MooDoo> L(
<MooDoo> :)
<MooDoo> food glorious food
<dholbach> had a great vegetarian burger - life is good again
<MooDoo> i'm not a vegetarian, but i so like smoked tofu :D
<dholbach> yeah, it was a different kind of burger, no tofu, but still good :)
<dholbach> <3 hippie food ;-)
<MooDoo> hehe
<dholbach> hey jono
<jono> dpm, dholbach, jcastro ok
<jono> let's get this party started
<dpm> morning jono
<jono> hey dholbach, dpm
<jono> dholbach, dpm, jcastro all set for the meeting?
<dpm> ready to roll
 * dholbach is
<jono> #startmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Nov 29 16:01:31 2011 UTC.  The chair is jono. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AlanBell/mootbot.
<meetingology> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<jono> #meetingtopic daniel roundtable
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-community-team to: "Work Items: http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-precise/canonical-community.html || Community Trello: http://goo.gl/n4or5 (experiment) || Things to work on (in order): OpenWeek, UDS prep, WI's, Blueprints for UDS || dholbach's channel: http://goo.gl/9xNTd || dpm's channel: http://goo.gl/o2IR5" | daniel roundtable Meeting | Current topic:
<jono> oops
<dholbach> here's what I did since last time
<jono> #meetingtopic Canonical Community Team meeting
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-community-team to: "Work Items: http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-precise/canonical-community.html || Community Trello: http://goo.gl/n4or5 (experiment) || Things to work on (in order): OpenWeek, UDS prep, WI's, Blueprints for UDS || dholbach's channel: http://goo.gl/9xNTd || dpm's channel: http://goo.gl/o2IR5" | Canonical Community Team meeting Meeting | Current topic:
<jcastro> bah sorry
<jono> shoot dholbach
<dholbach>  - CC: added Canonical Blog to Planet Ubuntu, LoCo Council restaffing, team call, organisational bits.
<jcastro> internet connection, I am here!
<dholbach>  - ARB: call with David, analysis of open items in the queue, some discussion about how to speed up the process.
<dholbach>  - Ubuntu development news: more team organisation, posted another update, planned meetings (one for AU folks, one for US folks), documented news sources/process.
<dholbach>  - IRC Team: reviewed survey summary, started planning election.
<dholbach>  - Patch Pilot: set up schedule for Dec/Jan.
<dholbach>  - Admin: took remaining holidays (8.12. - 14.12.). :-D
<dholbach>  - Dev docs: more clarification about app dev vs. platform dev.
<dholbach>  - dev advisory team: put more work into making data semi-public, still some way to go. apart from that, the team is set up and ready to announce.
<dholbach>  - Interviewed somebody for the QA role.
<dholbach> Done.
<jono> cool
<jono> thanks dholbach
<jono> any questions for daniel?
<jono> alrighty
<jono> the man...
<jono> ...with the plan...
<jono> ...the legend...
<jono> ...dpm!
<dpm> allright, here I go... :)
<dpm> I hope I live up to the expectations...
<dpm> • Re-launched this cycle's biweekly translations meetings, set up a calendar schedule
<dpm> 	∘ Log: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/Meetings/2011-11-24
<jono> heh
<dpm> • Spent some time writing a set of scripts to automate some translations tasks as discussed in the translations meeting, published them as ubuntu-l10n-tools in a PPA with daily builds enabled
<dpm> 	∘ https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-translations-coordinators/+archive/ppa
<dpm> • Had a chat with dholbach on stats and started writing a couple of scripts for some App Developer growth metrics
<dholbach> dpm, how could you not.... (live up to the expectations)? ... http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6039/6390074913_72823caef3_z.jpg
<dpm> there I outlived the expectations, yeah ;)
<jono> dholbach, lol
 * dpm takes off the 'tache
<jcastro> lolzees
<dpm> • Had another chat with dholbach on how the community team can help the ARB
 * dholbach hugs dpm
 * dpm hugs back
<dpm> • And yet another chat with cproffit regarding Ubuntu App Development in Education
<dpm> • Admin: Finally got round to book the Ubuntu Engineering Rally flights
<dpm> I think these were the relevant bits
<jono> thanks dpm
<jono> any questions for dpm?
<jcastro> no questions, just a statement
<jcastro> your hair looks amazing today
<jono> lol
<dpm> hahaha
<jono> he does have awesome hair
<jono> when I think of dpm all I hear is wakka wakka guitar playing
 * dpm lols
<jono> alrighty...
<jono> ...the unstoppable force...
<jono> ...for good and evil...
<jono> ...jcastro!
<jcastro> (mostly evil)
<snap-l> (trumpet blare)
<jono> I still can't believe you met Nicko
<jcastro> - Sorted office hours for the juju team.
<jcastro> - Charm School this Friday, 1500UTC in #juju, BE THERE.
<jcastro> should be fun!
<jcastro> - Some great incoming charms this week from our contributors, Teamspeak, Thinkup, and Apache FTP. (More coming in the pipe like status.net and phpmyadmin)
<jcastro> - Finishing up planning for SCALE Charm School, mostly done.
<jcastro> we have an entire room available to us on Friday for the charm school
<jcastro> but we'll likely not use it the whole day
<jcastro> - Talked to cjohnston about a summit sprint, Jono I need a quick call (5 min) to brief you on this, I forgot to mention it during our call.
<jcastro> - Various Charm workflow fixes, Wiki tweakage, review tweakage.
<jcastro> - Met Nicko McBrain, drummer for Iron Maiden. No luck trying to get him to write a juju charm, or if he knows what Ubuntu even is. Next time.
<jcastro> - mmims has been kept pretty busy with the new contributors, aww yeah.
<jono> jcastro, np
<jcastro> mims is pretty much crushed the past few days
<jcastro> I consider this good.
<jcastro> My hand wavy estimate is after this charm school we should see more peer/peer reviews rather than everyone wailing on mims
<jcastro> - Hashed out some ideas with Kapil for rendering READMEs on the charm store so people can have instructions on how to use their charms
<jcastro> - Proposed some ideas for "snippets" for charms, marco made a prototype and Clint is improving the charm tools for this so charm authors aren't reimplementing the same things.
<jcastro> the tldr; is the charm browser will render a readme like github does
<jcastro> we're still bikeshedding snippets, but the tldr there is to make them functions in charm-tools
<jono> nice!
<jcastro> so you can reuse a snippet like "get a tarball from this place and make sure it's hashed"
<jcastro> instead of everyone writing their own
<jcastro> - Got annoyed by the stupid mysql interface, convinced Clint it was a bug and Marco fixed it. :)
<jcastro> - We have a new Cloud Evangelist, sent him a mail introducing myself.
<jcastro> https://twitter.com/#!/kylemacdonald is the guy
<jcastro> questions?
<jono> any questions for jcastro?
<jono> alrighty
<jono> I am up next
<jono>  * Off for a few days with thanksgiving, so less this week than usual.
<jono> happy holidays everyone!
<jono>  * Finalized 12.04 team metrics - everyone's is in place now.
<jono> thanks to the team for getting these finalized
<jono>  * Now that the BPs, metrics, and plans are in place, properly kicked off 12.04 with the team, everyone is in good shape. Burndown is rocking.
<jono>  * Synced up with Mark re. Juju. Jorge is making good progress, charms growth is happening. Projections this cycle look positive.
<jono>  * Interviewing this last week for the QA Community Coordinator role. I hope to have a candidate finalized over the next week.
<jono> this is my top priority right now, I need this role filled for the 12.04 cycle
<jono>  * Synced up with some teams, re-reviewed UDS content, and released a stack of blog entries providing updates for the community.
<jono> more blog entries to come
<jono>  * Prepping for the Qt Dev Days keynote I am doing tomorrow.
<jono> this talk will be discussing the future of how Ubuntu and Qt will work together
<jono>  * Did some ARB assessments, asked dholbach and dpm to provide some support for the board.
<jono> thanks to dholbach and dpm for your contributions here - I think you can really provide some great help to the board
<jono> an help the ARB to be successful
<jono>  * Finalized team travel for the rally events in Jan.
<jono> dpm, dholbach, jcastro btw, I will be leaving for another team sprint in Vienna the Sat after the rally, will be flying back on the Tues
<jono>  * Approved swap days / expenses. Still need to file my own. Sigh.
<jono>  * Also, outside of work: announced the Community Leadership Summit (14th - 15th July 2012) and finished the Severed Fifth album \m/
<jono> and that is it from me
<jono> any questions for me?
<jcastro> anyone else from ubuntu going to Qt Dev Days?
<jono> jcastro, I know dpitkin is, but I am not sure if anyone else is
<alourie> jono: can I pm you?
<dholbach> jcastro, mvo mentioned to me on the phone that david pitkin....
<jono> alourie, sure
<dholbach> jono beat me to it :)
<jcastro> ok
<jcastro> jono: I am confused on the sprint
<jono> dholbach, :-)
<jono> jcastro, confused about what?
<jcastro> does that mean you get to the platform sprint on tuesday?
<jono> jcastro, no, I will arrive the Sun like everyone else
<jono> and then I will do the week rally in Budapest
<jcastro> oh, tuesday after.
<jono> and then on the Sat after the rally, Mark is organizing a "mgmt retreat" in Vienna
<bkerensa> :D
<jcastro> hahah
<jcastro> man, have a good time
<jono> ;-)
<jono> heh
<jono> yeah, it should be fine
<jono> it will be all caviar and smoking jackets
<jcastro> I was thinking more like hot tub time machine
<jono> haha
<jcastro> but ok
<jono> yeah, this is mainly to help solidify some of the new mgrs
<jono> and then I am there until Tues the following week and then I fly back
<jono> so I will be back at work like normal on Wed
<alourie> jono: I though all this is normal
<jono> alourie, what is?
<alourie> so back to what? :-D
<alourie> all this flying over to parties
<mhall119> heh, parties, right
<mhall119> nothing says "fun" like 12 hours flying couch
<dholbach> jono, your "this is how our team works" posts are not working
<jono> alourie, yeah, they are definitely not parties
<jono> dholbach, heh
<alourie> jono: sure
<jono> :-)
<jono> any topics?
<dpm> I'm all set
<jono> cool
<jono> thanks, folks!
<jono> #endmeeting
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-community-team to: "Work Items: http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-precise/canonical-community.html || Community Trello: http://goo.gl/n4or5 (experiment) || Things to work on (in order): OpenWeek, UDS prep, WI's, Blueprints for UDS || dholbach's channel: http://goo.gl/9xNTd || dpm's channel: http://goo.gl/o2IR5"
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Nov 29 16:30:25 2011 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-community-team/2011/ubuntu-community-team.2011-11-29-16.01.moin.txt
<jono> dholbach, give me a few mins
<jono> and then we can sync up
<scott-work> good morning :)
<MooDoo> awesome, so that's how you guys roll :D
<jcastro> now that the bot is done, PARTY!
<jono> in the meantime, enjoy http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6039/6390074913_72823caef3_z.jpg
<jono> MooDoo, heh
<jono> hey scott-work :-)
<jcastro> hey jono
 * dpm hugs jono
<jcastro> http://media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lvaqguHnqo1qb5bmy.jpg
<scott-work> hiya jono , working on another album i read...cool deal
<jcastro> :) :) :)
<bkerensa> jono: You must let us know if they actually make vienna sausages in vienna :D
<scott-work> doctormon: i hear you are interested in some artwork for ubuntu studio
<scott-work> doctormon: i'll be working up a spec this weekend hopefully
<dholbach> alourie, this is probably more what it's like: http://bit.ly/gHdCyz
<jcastro> dholbach: haha that is awesome
<jcastro> that's our new mascot
<jono> scott-work, finished much of it last night
<jono> :-)
<alourie> dholbach: I think it's what jono tells you all :-)
<jono> it is sounding pretty rocking!
<jcastro> the four donkeys on a millstone of the apocalypse
<bkerensa> jono: I think we should have the Deb/Ubuntu combined jam in Ubuntu Devel News on Thursday if you want to plug that
<jcastro> dholbach: here you go: http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_c4lzk84-Q5U/S_MZB0_tV2I/AAAAAAAAASM/dM18eyQS5kw/s1600/wheel_of_pain.jpg
<scott-work> jono: i'm starting to build towards an album myself, one song sent for mixing and mastering, another one starting writing now
<dholbach> jcastro, where did you get that from? :)
<jcastro> dholbach: it's from Conan
<alourie> the original one
<bkerensa> scott-work: Have you heard FOSS Yeaaaah! ?
<scott-work> bkerensa: no, what is it?
<bkerensa> a song I made four days ago about Ubuntu, Unity, Gnome and a small exodus to Linux Mint
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> http://soundcloud.com/bkerensa/foss-yeaaaah
<bkerensa> 5k plays in under a week :D
<scott-work> jono: i wanted to ask you who payed the leads for the last album, was that you or jim
<scott-work> bkerensa: i'll defintely check that out
<jono> scott-work, we both did
<technoviking> what does on-file mean on the Canonical job applicant status
<doctormon> bkerensa: foss-yeaaah, is that the song about: "Please move to Debian, Mint or Fedora, they also solve bug #1"?
<scott-work> i thought the leads and song structure on the second album were far more mature and expansive
<ubot2> doctormon: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1 (Not reporting large bug)
<scott-work> jono: i thought the leads and song structure on the second album were far more mature and expansive
<mhall119> bkerensa: nice
<jcastro> anyone have any more questions for me before I head to lunch?
<bkerensa> doctormon: Oh no :) that will be saved for another album :D
<jcastro> dholbach: you will be proud of me
<jcastro> I am having a salad!
<dholbach> jcastro, oh wow - what happened? I thought you were afraid of everything that's green
<dholbach> jcastro, or hang on - is it a meat salad or something? ;-)
<jcastro> I am not
<jcastro> as long as I put meat on top of it
<mhall119> taco salad?
<dholbach> :)
<bkerensa> fruit salad?
<mhall119> yummy yummy
<jono> sorry dholbach, I had to sort some internal stuff out
<jono> grabbing my headset and then will call
<dholbach> ok
<jcastro> popey: "Told you so." ftw.
<akgraner> scott-work, you do realize you used jono AND mature and expansive in the same sentence - I had to read that twice...
<MooDoo> does that mean he's old n fat? ;)
<MooDoo> jcastro: son't tell me apple + ubuntu :)
<jono> thanks scott-work - this release is a pro recording of the second album
<technoviking> MooDoo: old and fat, stop talking about me:)
<MooDoo> technoviking: me as well :D lol
<dholbach> time to call it a day - see you all tomorrow
<nigelb> g'nite dholbach
<czajkowski> head_victim: *ping*
 * nigelb notes its probably late for him.
<czajkowski> possibly
<scott-work> akgraner: lol, yeah i know :)
<scott-work> jono: oh good!  i thought that had fallen through since i hadn't read about it for a while, i'm curious to hear the difference between the two
<jcastro> popey: now engadget is toting the DW stats
<popey> jcastro: where?
<maco> Debian Women? Dreamwidth?
<maco> oh, distrowatch
<AlanBell> I think it is tech media silly season
<czajkowski> AlanBell: great another day of it in my RSS feeds :/
<jcastro> popey: I think it's because you're a paid canonical podcaster now
<jcastro> I mean ....
<jcastro> :)
<popey> hah
<technoviking> popey: corporate shill :)
<jcastro> my transformer gets here today!
<technoviking> Optimus Prime or Jazz?
<jcastro> the first one
<jcastro> I don't think he has a name
<jcastro> the one that is cheaper now thanks to the PRIME.
<jcastro> I'm going to crank "You've got the touch!" when I open it.
 * AlanBell is waiting for the prime
<AlanBell> if there is an ubuntu image for it
<technoviking> got Alex (my son) a Pocket Ref for Christmas:)
<scott-work> jono: sorry, i lost connection after my comment about a possible differenc e in the pro-recorded version
<scott-work> jono: so if you made a comment i didn't catch it
 * scott-work has problems with webchat some days just loosing connection and hanging there
<jcastro> jono: ok dumb question
<jcastro> we still have our team call tomorrow right?
<jono> jcastro, nope
<jono> we do IRC meetings now, and I am going to schedule an addition G+ hangout
<jcastro> ok that's what was confusing me
<jcastro> I thought it was in addition to
<jcastro> so we could say things in public, and then in private be like "God, I hate popey don't you?"
<jcastro> "I know right"
<jono> lol
 * popey waits until his 3 month probation is over before filing a grievance against jcastro with HR
<jcastro> \o/
<scott-work> jono: when is the 2nd edition of 'art of community' coming out?  i want to order it for my tablet and need  a new book, should i get the 1st edition or wait?
<doctormon> scott-work: What format of ebooks do you read?
<scott-work> doctormon: whatever i get from the android market for my xoom
<doctormon> Cool, I'm making epub and mobis today.
<head_victim> czajkowski: pong
 * scott-work grumbles again about webchat
<scott-work> jono: did you say if "art of community" 2nd edition is coming soon or should i buy the 1st edition?
<jono> sorry scott-work, was on a call
<jono> scott-work, I recommend you download the first edition but buy the second ed :-)
<scott-work> oh good , because it's one of those days where webchat has dropped me several times :/
<jono> no worries!
<scott-work> jono: lol
<jono> jcastro, around?
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-11-30
<mhall119> jono: ping
<jono> hey mhall119
<mhall119> jono: did you see the register's take on my blog post?
<mhall119> :(
<mhall119> I've already asked them to correct it
<jono> mhall119, no? link?
<jono> got it
<jono> reading
<jono> mhall119, looks like a reasonable write up to me
<mhall119> only they made it sound like the official Canonical reaponse
<mhall119> the headline bothered me more than anything
<czajkowski> morning
<czajkowski> mhall119: which article?
<jono> mhall119, I wouldn't worry about it, classic El Reg
<jono> ok, bed for me
<jono> night all!
<dholbach> good morning
<bkerensa> mhall119: I would love to see the link
<popey> czajkowski / bkerensa http://forums.theregister.co.uk/post/reply/1249584?
<popey> bah
<popey> czajkowski / bkerensa http://www.theregister.co.uk/2011/11/30/canonical_distrowatch_figures/
<bkerensa> thanks popey
<popey> mhall119: http://mhall119.com/2011/11/reports-of-ubuntus-death-are-greatly-exaggerated/#comment-1510 you misunderstood jefs reply
<popey> his 'last paragraph' comment was about the last paragraph in the reply you made, not the last paragraph in the article
<czajkowski> popey: cheers
<MooDoo> morning all
<AlanBell> I hadn't even heard of distro watch up to a couple of weeks ago
<MooDoo> seriously?
<MooDoo> wow
<AlanBell> yes, seriously
<MooDoo> fair enough :)
<AlanBell> I still have no idea why I would ever go there
<mainerror> Well I knew about distro watch but I didn't visit the site for at least two years.
<czajkowski> popey: did you find a suitable laptop to replace the mac?
<bkerensa> ;) We should just get all locos to homepage the Ubuntu distrowatch page for a week or two and that will settle this whole flurry of blog posts
<MooDoo> i had a look at the one he was thinking about czajkowski thinkpad x220 looks pretty good :)
 * mainerror approves all ThinkPads
<nigelb> AlanBell: I had hard of it, but I'd never visited it. I actually still haven't visited it.
<nigelb> *heard
<popey> czajkowski: almost certainly thinkpad x220
<dholbach> popey, do it! :)
 * dholbach is very happy
<nigelb> Almost everyone I know has an x220 now :)
<dholbach> and I even got happier when I found out there was a BIOS setting to enable the virtualisation bits ;-)
<popey> probably with 9 cell battery
<popey> dholbach: is that what you have?
<dholbach> hum, I need to check what kind of battery it is
<dholbach> I'm usually pretty ignorant to these facts, right after I bought something
<nigelb> unless it stopped working :P
 * jussi is hanging out for those new ultra slim thinkpads
<nigelb> dholbach: is this the one you dropped and got an SSD harddisk for?
<dholbach> nigelb, this one I didn't drop yet - but previous laptops I dropped a lot
<nigelb> heh
<dholbach> I even spilled a full glass of water into the keyboard of my x40 and it survived :)
<nigelb> You need one of those Panasonic Toughbooks ;)
<dholbach> popey, yes, seems to be 9-cell
<jussi> sigh... centrino 1000 is borked on oneiric :(
<czajkowski> popey: good to know I see some laptop shopping in my future :)
<popey> hehe
<popey> i asked on a mailing list what laptop to get, pretty much everyone said thinkpad
<popey> and many said x220
<popey> seems there's a bit of a club of people with them
 * popey notes one next to himself on the desk
<jussi> popey: theres a whole wiki just for thinkpads on linux - it rocks
<nigelb> popey: are you in Millbank?
<czajkowski> popey: you at home ?
<jussi> popey: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/ThinkWiki - and it seems to have some info for other operating systems users
<popey> https://twitter.com/#!/popey/status/141832291675684864
<popey> does that answer your question czajkowski / nigelb
 * czajkowski waves from E&C :)
<czajkowski> hmm X220 is almost 1K
<czajkowski> wowoza
<czajkowski> I drop stuff
<popey> jorge dropped his thinkpad onto concrete
<popey> it chipped the concrete
<nigelb> popey: That's why I had that question :)
<czajkowski> popey: this is good to know
<czajkowski> wondering where to buy, UK or IE depending on price
<jussi> czajkowski: uk
<jussi> After working for dell in both UK and IE sides, uk is definately cheaper
<czajkowski> jussi: factor in I have cash in yoyos
<czajkowski> so need to allow for exchange rate and moving it over here
<jussi> czajkowski: put it to your credit ard and buy like that - easiest, cheapest way of "moving" the money.
<czajkowski> nods
<jussi> (yes, Ive lived in foreign countries for too long)...
<alourie> hello
<alourie> popey: too bad you didn't make the servey couple of weeks ago. Lenovo had amazing deals for Black Friday
 * alourie is sorry he didn't get anything
<popey> heh
<popey> not sure we have the same black friday deals here in the uk
<popey> although some vendors are trying
<alourie> popey: well, where I live, the prices could get up to x2 compared to US
<alourie> so, buying with BF deals and shipping it here, +paying all the taxes would bring me at least 30-40% difference to what I can have here
<alourie> it was well worth it
<alourie> that's why I'm sorry I didn't buy one
<alourie> now I'll have to wait for another year
<alourie> :-/
<scott-work> good morning :)
<MooDoo> morning
<dpm> hi all
<dpm> I've just realised I wasn't on IRC
<nigelb> dpm: I suppose you good too productive and then wondered why? ;)
<dpm> exactly
<nigelb> *got
<dpm> I was wondering why I wasn't seeing any updates or pings... :)
<nigelb> heh
<dpm> I was on my desktop computer, and thought I had started IRC on my laptop
<alourie> cprofitt: hey
<alourie> I've seen the updates
<alourie> I got some new stuff to add there, as soon as I got some time I will
<cprofitt> hello
<alourie> thanks for the help
<dholbach> huats, ping
<dholbach> huats, still finishing an email
<huats> dholbach: sure
<huats> I have noted it at 15:00
<dholbach> oh ok
<dholbach> :)
<czajkowski> popey: looked at http://www.dabs.com/products/asus-zenbook-ux21e-kx004v-11-6--ultrabook-i5-2467m-4gb-128-ssd-w7hp-7RJ3.html
<popey> http://www.notebookcheck.net/Review-Asus-Zenbook-UX21E-Ultrabook.65506.0.html
<popey> comprehenisve review czajkowski
<czajkowski> popey: thanks just looking at the 13' version now
<czajkowski> http://zenbook.asus.com/product/?c=spec
<czajkowski> compares them both
<JanC> ugh, no separate PgUp/PgDn keys?
<AlanBell> popey: that is a really good quality review
<popey> just like the mac JanC ☹
<czajkowski> popey: great review
<JanC> well, I don't want that mac then...  ;)
<czajkowski> bit disapointed on the battery life
<czajkowski> but i am liking the 13
<czajkowski> tempted to go find a pc world or currys tonight to go see one up close
<popey> I will almost certainly go thinkpad
<JanC> popey: it's one of the things that annoys me most on my Asus EEE 900: always needing two hands (Fn is on the left, the arrow keys on the right) to scroll through a text (or whatever else it is used for)
<nigelb> JanC: yeah, I hate that with my work laptop as well
<JanC> same for Home/End actually
<nigelb> The Home/End is wwhat I miss sorely :)
<JanC> I saw one 12' laptop that has a second Fn key on the right, just to the right of te Up key; that might help actually, but I didn't test it
<JanC> 12"
<JanC> (12' would be somewhat large for a laptop screen :P )
<popey> need a big bag for that
<nigelb> huh
 * nigelb has a 15" laptop screen.
<MooDoo> 17 here, dell studio
<jcastro> <--- lunching a bit early today
 * popey tickles jcastro 
 * dholbach calls it a day - see you all tomorrow!
<MooDoo> laters dholbach :)
<dholbach> bye :)
<jcastro> snap-l: this new megadeth album is pretty uninspired
<jcastro> I keep it on heavy rotation to try to get into it
<jcastro> but it's just not happening
<mhall119> jcastro: have you tried turning it up to 11?
<mhall119> I hear that helps
<snap-l> jcastro: You said that about Endgame
<jcastro> yeah but it only really has like 3 good songs on it
<snap-l> I'm not sure what form of inspiration you're looking for
<jcastro> you could take the last 3 albums, weed out the junk, and have one good one
<snap-l> It's no Death Magnetic levels of inspired instrument flagellation
<snap-l> "The end that never comes". ;)
<jcastro> hah
<snap-l> Granted I haven't heard the whole album through
<jcastro> that's awesome
<snap-l> (13)
<jcastro> of course not
<jcastro> you are king of jumping to conclusions
<snap-l> jcastro: Bullshit
<snap-l> jcastro: I listened to Death Magnetic all the way though
<snap-l> and I wanted to slit my wrists about halfway through
<snap-l> Only song that was halfway decent was Judas Kiss
<snap-l> http://decafbad.net/2009/09/01/death-magnetic-one-year-later/
<snap-l> “The Unforgiven III” is every single rock-n-roll cliché, done poorly, times three. The song starts with a piano riff that reminds me of Motley Crue’s “Home Sweet Home”, and devolves from there into a song that’s three times longer than it needs to be. About the only thing it needed was a 40 something with a Chinese dragon shirt yelling “Freebird” while his Zippo lighter
<snap-l> illuminated the night.
<jcastro> ok you;'re right about that one
<snap-l> the problem is Metallica has had three albums to shape up
<snap-l> and Death Magnetic was the equivalent of Megadeth's Risk. ;)
<snap-l> But even a bad Megadeth album is better than a supposed great Metallica Album. :)
 * snap-l puts on The World Needs a Hero
 * snap-l switches to Cryptic Writings
 * JanC is listening to the new album of Die Anarchistische Abendunterhaltung: “The Shepherd's Dream”
<JanC> that's no metal though  :P
<JanC> well, "new" -> "newest"
<jcastro> < --- EOD
<jcastro> hey was bacon around today at all?
<jcastro> I think he's at some Qt thing
<bkerensa> jcastro: I think maybe way earlier I saw him
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-12-01
 * akgraner waves o/
<bkerensa> Hi akgraner :D
<akgraner> just poking my head in for a moment
<mhall119> howdy akgraner
<akgraner> mhall119, hey!
<akgraner> jcastro are there weekly juju meetings?
<cjohnston> there had better be weekly good juju
<akgraner> also is there a meeting wiki for - Ubuntu Cloud Community and Q+A Meeting
<akgraner> Ok so I've been out of the loop it seems - I know jono's team is having IRC meetings but is there a wiki with the agenda and logs for the meetings somewhere - if there is I missed it and can't seem to find a wiki page :-/
<akgraner> I'm working on the newsletter and making sure I get the engineering team meetings in there... in case these questions seem weird :-)
<bkerensa> akgraner: Great Success http://i.imgur.com/bFDQX.png
<cprofitt> lol
<cprofitt> akgraner:
<akgraner> cprofitt, howdy!
<cprofitt> not sure if you have space... http://ftbeowulf.wordpress.com/2011/11/30/ubuntu-user-i-have-a-problem/
<cprofitt> would love to get some eyes on that to review that diagram
<cprofitt> howdy!!
 * akgraner looks
<akgraner> cprofitt, cool  - nice post!
<akgraner> you're blog is on the planet yes?
<akgraner> I haven't gone through my RSS feed yet - which is why I'm asking...
 * akgraner adds to UWN - thanks
<cprofitt> yes, it is
<cprofitt> I just blogged that so I was concerned you might have gone through planet already
<akgraner> cprofitt, added to UWN :-) thanks for the heads up
<cprofitt> thanks akgraner
<akgraner> more laters - you all have a great night :-)
<cprofitt> you too
<cprofitt> night all
<bkerensa> akgraner: Feel free to add the announcement about the Debian/Ubuntu jam were having :)
<pleia2> bkerensa: it'll be over by the time the next issue goes out
<pleia2> we release on monday, your event is on sunday :\
<alourie> hello
<bkerensa> ahh yeah
<bkerensa> pleia2: My bad :) I forget all the dates :P
<nigelb> Morning dpm :)
<dpm> hey nigelb
 * dholbach → dentist
<nigelb> Ouch, that sounds painful :)
<bkerensa> anyone know why this is occuring:
<bkerensa> Couldn't communicate with server 'keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371': Internal Server Error
<bkerensa> =/
<bkerensa> trying to sync some keys
<nigelb> is the keyserver up?
<MooDoo> morning all
<czajkowski> aloha
<MooDoo> hows it's going czajkowski
<czajkowski> not too bad
<czajkowski> heading to Ireland tonight till saturday
<czajkowski> :)
<bkerensa> czajkowski: Lucky you.... I dream of seeing Ireland in my lifetime LD
<MooDoo> czajkowski: ooo fabbo :)
<czajkowski> yes so we should start taking bets on my flight delays
<MooDoo> czajkowski: 2.5 hours for a starter
<MooDoo> :D
<czajkowski> hah
<czajkowski> flying London Gatwick -> DUB so hopefully no issues
<czajkowski> hanging out with my sister till Saturday
<MooDoo> sounds awesome :)
<czajkowski> aye should be fun
<MooDoo> czajkowski: lots planned or just a chill weekend?
<czajkowski> having a dry run of St. Stephens day
<MooDoo> :D
<czajkowski> breakie in town on friday followed by some shopping, dinner then drinks
<czajkowski> saturday shopping then flight home
<MooDoo> perfect, nice break away from the pooter
<MooDoo> st stephens, 26th or 27th?
<czajkowski> 26th
<czajkowski> boxing day for ye
<MooDoo> :)
<MooDoo> i'm working that day.....booooooo
<czajkowski> we fly back on the 27th
<MooDoo> luckily boxing day is the only day i'm working then it's not back till the 2nd
<czajkowski> cool
<MooDoo> penty of time to relax and code lol
<cjohnston> mornin
<MooDoo> cjohnston: good morning
<cjohnston> :-)
<MooDoo> how are you this fine day
<duanedesign> morning cjohnston
<cjohnston> o/
<cjohnston> busy spamming people.. yippie
<nigelb> wait, you're spamming as well?
<nigelb> I just gave 18 to 20 emails to Chris and Mike and probably Jorge and Daviey as well ;)
<MooDoo> spamming?  grrrr ;)
<cjohnston> i think i got 21
<nigelb> hah
<cjohnston> nigelb: how many did i send out?
<nigelb> cjohnston: almost as many as me. Thankfully, on the same bugs, so gmail makes it one thread.
<cjohnston> lol
<nigelb> when we all caps pings, we'll know someone else got them :P
<mhall119> emails? what emails
<mhall119> :)
<cjohnston> heh
<MooDoo> lol
<scott-work> good morning
<czajkowski> jussi: ping
<dholbach> huats, I manually triaged the list of people who got their first upload in and added them to the spreadsheet
<czajkowski> dholbach: paultag created https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeams/LoCoLint so we didnt have to do things by hand, as far as I know it can be tweaked to do other things and searches if that helps in the future
<dholbach> czajkowski, getting the data about first time contributors unfortunately isn't that easy - I automated it to some part, but it still needs some manual steps
<czajkowski> nods
<dholbach> (it involves downloading mbox files for the <release>-changes mailing lists and the like)
<czajkowski> fun times dholbach
<dholbach> as fun as going to the dentist
<dholbach> although he was quite funny today :)
<jcastro> HAY GUYS
<jcastro> who likes controlling their own data?
<jcastro> and loves free software?
<jcastro> greg-g: raise your hand please
<czajkowski> dholbach: you lie the dentist is never funny
<jcastro> greg-g: http://cloud.ubuntu.com/2011/12/deploying-status-net-quickly-with-juju/
<jcastro> BOOYA.
<dholbach> czajkowski, he actually is a nice guy
<czajkowski> I've bitten 2 dentist fingers
<czajkowski> I've had to find new ones throughout the years
<czajkowski> last one used to put ear phones on me and a eye track so I watched movies
<czajkowski> that was good
<mhall119> jcastro: that would be awesome if I still used identica
<jcastro> mhall119: think more for "my company wants all the benefits of twitter but for work."
<jcastro> not identica, that's just an instance
<jcastro> pleia2: around?
<AlanBell> does status.net have a streaming api yet?
<pleia2> jcastro: yeah, but at work so a bit laggy
<jcastro> cool, I can ping you later if you'd like
<jcastro> I was wondering if I coulld register the SCALE charm school as a loco event so people know it's happening in California?
<pleia2> jcastro: sure
<akgraner> Charm School at SCALE - woot woot - reason # 854 million why I <3 SCALE!
<jcastro> ah
<jcastro> I can only add events to my locos
<jcastro> clever clever loco directory
<jcastro> with your proper ACLs
<jcastro> pleia2: can you add it whenevs, info is here, no rush: https://juju.ubuntu.com/CharmSchool/Scale10x
<pleia2> jcastro: if you give me the info I can make it
<mhall119> jcastro: internal microblogging?
<jcastro> mhall119: pretend you're a medium to large company
<jcastro> and you like the speed and quickness that microblogging gives you
<jcastro> "hey @hr how do I do foo?"
<jcastro> "anyone know someone at sales who deals with baz?"
<jcastro> etc.
<greg-g> jcastro: o/
<mhall119> so like email?
<jcastro> but you're a company, so you want to control that data
<jcastro> mhall119: less formal, like more watercooler
<greg-g> we use status.net at CC for internal updates that don't warrant an email
<jcastro> mhall119: there's a market out there believe it or not
<mhall119> jcastro: so like email with reply-all?
<jcastro> right
<jcastro> but less formal
<jcastro> like twitter dude
<jcastro> but for your work
<mhall119> every place I've worked (besides canonical) is only going to hear "employees paying attention to something that's not what I'm paying them to do"
<AlanBell> mhall119: nah, they have IM servers and stuff
<jcastro> well, I don't care. The demand is there for sure, and we make it easy for them to run it on ubuntu
<mhall119> yeah, but IM isn't for random information consumption
<AlanBell> like sametime or whatever Microsoft have, livechat  or something
<mhall119> if someone doesn't IM you, you're not paying attention to their conversation
<jcastro> wether the service is useful to someone or not is not my concern, my concern is can we make it easy for people to deploy free software that does something useful
<AlanBell> same sort of thing though, there is a market for it inside the firewall
<jcastro> without saying "oh well,  let's just buy one Windows Live Messenger for the Enterprise BING! Edition"
<mhall119> jcastro: does status.net integrate with company directory servers like AD and LDAP?
<AlanBell> it is a good integration point as well for other stuff
<jcastro> when they can do statusnet, diaspora, owncloud, etc. etc.
<AlanBell> does juju do ldap magic?
<jcastro> that's a tough one
<nigelb> AlanBell: does meetingology have an lp project?
<mhall119> AlanBell: if your ldap server is charmed, I don't see why it couldn
<mhall119> t
<AlanBell> nigelb: ubuntu-bots
<jcastro> <--- lunching
<nigelb> AlanBell: thanks
<AlanBell> tag bugs meetingology
<jcastro> greg-g: ockerproject + thinkup will be amazing
<greg-g> jcastro: I don't know ockerproject...
<AlanBell> http://status.net/wiki/LdapAuthenticationPlugin jcastro mhall119
<dholbach> AlanBell, hum, so I had a quick look at the spreadsheet - I'm not quite sure what needs to be done there
<dholbach> AlanBell, wouldn't it better to have a   blog: person   mapping?
<dholbach> AlanBell, because we have a number of folks who have more than one blog on planet.u.c
<AlanBell> that is fine
<AlanBell> ok, so what I did was rather simplistic, I grepped for the nick lines in the config file
<dholbach> AlanBell, so I'm wondering what still needs to be done
<AlanBell> I guess I need to go back to the config file and haul out the URLs
<dholbach> ah ok
<AlanBell> there are about 134 nicks that don't appear to be nicks of ubuntu members
 * dholbach nods
<dholbach> do you want me to reply to the thread with this conversation?
<dholbach> (as a FIY)
<AlanBell> however, there are people in the file with a nick like "jcastro" who I happen to know has an lp name of "jorge"
<AlanBell> also jono vs jonobacon
<AlanBell> there are bound to be others that I won't be able to reconcile but others can
<dholbach> in that case we need to explain better what "nick" means and which implication it's going to have
<AlanBell> so if you could read down column C and tell me if you spot anyone there who you happen to know is a member who I didn't tie up
<AlanBell> yes, I want to get the config file to a state where every nick is an LP nick
<dholbach> ok, I'll reply to it tomorrow
<dholbach> that'll take a bit more work
<dholbach> err time
<dholbach> ie. ~adiroiban expired from ~ubuntumembers
<AlanBell> those are the feeds we want to remove
<dholbach> alucardni seems to be ~josernestodavila
<AlanBell> column A is the lp nick of every member
<dholbach> Adi Roiban is still quite active and must have missed the email
<dholbach> but yeah
<dholbach> I'll have a closer look at column C tomorrow
<AlanBell> "alucardni seems to be ~josernestodavila" <- exactly the sort of thing I wouldn't know
<dholbach> I just searched on launchpad.net :)
<dholbach> and it showed me that there was a guy with the IRC nick of alucardni who was an Ubuntu member :)
<dholbach> alright... more on the topic tomorrow :)
 * dholbach needs to call it a day
<dholbach> have a great rest of your day everyone!
<jcastro> greg-g: sorry I mistyped: http://lockerproject.org/
<jcastro> this is what mdz is working on these days
<greg-g> jcastro: oh, right, duh ;)
 * greg-g was slow this morning
<greg-g> jcastro: btw, we're like 3 days and counting!
<jcastro> until ?
<jcastro> oh no
<jcastro> child process?
<greg-g> jcastro: a new fork/derivative/whatever geeky analogy you want to make, yeah :)
<jcastro> greg-g: better catch up on sleep now!
<jcastro> congrats!
<jcastro> greg-g: Are you guys going to do it in a tent at Occupy Ann Arbor?
<jcastro> that would seem like the right place
<pleia2> jcastro: which day is the charm school on?
<jcastro> friday
<jcastro> 2-5pm
<jcastro> the Marina Room
<jcastro> hmm, did I not put that on the wiki page?
<pleia2> just the day was missing
<technoviking> jcastro: coming to Scale?
<pleia2> unfortunately conflict with Ubucon though
<jcastro> pleia2: yeah but it was only slot available.
<jcastro> :(
<greg-g> jcastro: :P at #OccupySF, of course
<pleia2> jcastro: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-california/1451/detail/
<cprofitt> hey hggdh
<pleia2> cprofitt: any way you can drop non-commercial from your bug diagram license? :)
<pleia2> (it's a non-free license and greatly reduces what can be done with it)
<hggdh> cprofitt: here
<cprofitt> did you see the diagram
<hggdh> cprofitt: quick look, finishing with the A1 work, then I will stop and *really* look at it
<cprofitt> cool thanks... really looking forward to seeing how it embraced the idea you put forward at UDS
<technoviking> jcastro: it the top bar still call a panel bar?
<jcastro> "panel" or "unity panel" is fine
<technoviking> jcastro: thanks
<technoviking> still trying to figure out if you can remove it from a second monitor
<jcastro> not afaik
<AlanBell> technoviking: but then you end up having to go miles away to find the application menu
<AlanBell> global menus are bad enough on one screen!
<technoviking> I run a Windows in a VM on the other monitor , hardly need a menu
<jcastro> can you fullscreen the VM?
<jcastro> that should get you what you want
<technoviking> jcastro: true, but I start getting nvidia weirdness
<technoviking> need to doc the process and while a bug I think
<jcastro> ah
 * jcastro nods
<technoviking> s/while/file
<jcastro> jono: heya
<jcastro> jono: I have a due out for the cloud talks for the year + summit stuff if you want to bust out a quick call
<technoviking> jcastro: what is the terminal divider program you are using?
<jcastro> in what?
<technoviking> heard you talking about a terminator like program you like
<technoviking> or I could be gone senile :)
<czajkowski> technoviking: i sent mail to the forums council has it been moderated
<technoviking> czajkowski: think it was always moderated, I just approved thing quickly, but all @ubuntu.com should be auto aprroved
<czajkowski> technoviking: ah ok I didnt send it from that
<czajkowski> god to know for the future though thanks
<technoviking> czajkowski: if Joeb454 is around, he can help
<czajkowski> grand
<technoviking> czajkowski: let know if I can help, in non-FC way
<jono> jcastro, hey, let's do it soon, will ping
<jono> just wrapping some things up now
 * jcastro nods
 * popey tickles technoviking 
<jono> popey, you running precise on hardware or VM?
<popey> hardware
<jono> and everything working fine/
<popey> I am outraged that the login screen still says 11.10
<popey> Other than that, fine.
<jono> hah
<jono> cool
<jono> ok, here I go then
<popey> Yay!
<popey> I'm on an Intel Core2Duo with nVidia gfx and SSD btw
<jono> cool
<jono> I should be fine...all Intel here
<jono> mind you, I thought that with Jaunty ;-)
<popey> *flashbacks*
 * popey twitches
<jono> lol
<technoviking> precise was no joy in a VirtualBox VM, may need to try the Alt installer
<jcastro> akgraner: about how many people attended SELF?
<AlanBell> technoviking: works for me, I installed in a virtualbox vm earlier today
<AlanBell> no, yesterday, just before alpha1
<AlanBell> http://people.ubuntu.com/~alanbell/orca.out here is what it said
<technoviking> AlanBell: getting further with an alt CD, so far
<AlanBell> bet you are using eyes though
<jcastro> jono: ready yet? sorry to rush you but we gotta get this outta the way before I EOD.
<jono> sorry, been on a call, yeah give me one sec
<jcastro> no worries
<mhall119> my son is selling me on the benefits of the new Nook Tablet
<jcastro> I got the transformer
<jcastro> the non prime
<mhall119> I have a Nook Touch already
<mhall119> I'm just amused that he's trying to convince me to upgrade
<jono> get an iPad
<jono> all other tablets suck
<mhall119> heresy!
<jono> :-)
 * mhall119 starts a rumor about baby-bacons
<jono> I know it is, but seriously, the iPad nails Android as a Tablet
<jono> mhall119, LOL
<jcastro> jono: how's that built in map navigation on it?
<jono> I might be in hot water over that
<jcastro> oh wait.
<jono> jcastro, why do I need map nav, I have a phone for that
<jono> I am going to carry a tablet with me driving
<mhall119> jono: you have very specific, forward-looking plans in that regard
<jcastro> I dunno, you didn't ask me for my use case
<jcastro> I'm car mounting mine for nav + ubuntu one music
<akgraner> jcastro, about 1500 but growing
<jono> mhall119, well, Erica is probably pre-disposed to twins based on the family tree
<jcastro> = replacement for car stereo
<mhall119> jono: so was I, but they came one at a time anyway
<jono> jcastro, look dude...just accept it...I am always right...
<jcastro> akgraner: wow, so bigger than OLF?
<jono> accept it and your life will be easier
<jono> lol
<jono> mhall119, :-)
<jcastro> jono: you like Dragonforce, you're not right about alot of things
 * jcastro is fired.
<jono> jcastro, whoa whoa whoa! I do NOT like Dragonforce
<jcastro> hahaha
<jono> don't spread those rumors
 * mhall119 google dragonforce
<jcastro> the transformer is exactly $200 worse than an ipad, which is what I paid for it.
<jono> I knew those guys, didnt mean I liked them
<akgraner> jcastro yeah - it's the only thing in this are - no ALF and no FL show now
<akgraner> so people come from all over this area
<jono> jcastro, lets do phone
<jcastro> but yeah, honeycomb is a steaming pile, ICS should run nice on it.
<jcastro> jono: okey
<jono> I cant sit with this damn headset on any longer
<jcastro> ok
<mhall119> we need a good community show in florida
<akgraner> jono said damn - insert beavis laugh here
<jono> lol
<akgraner> jcastro SELF is a cool show - ask jono he's been
<mhall119> it is a cool show
 * mhall119 has been
<akgraner> :-)
<akgraner> jcastro, you going - how about a charm school at SELF - can I pitch it?
<akgraner> juju magic at SELF as well - that would rock
<akgraner> mhall119, I miss working with the SELF guys - need to figure out what's happening these days..
<technoviking> my music collection finally gotten too big for Bansgee
<technoviking> s/bansgee/banshee
<bkerensa> anyone remember the command to upgrade to an alpha release?
<popey> bkerensa: sudo update-manager -d
<popey> bkerensa: sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<bkerensa> :D
<JanC> bkerensa: in addition to what popey said, you can also just s/oneiric/precise/g in your APT sources list(s), and then upgrade carefully...  ;)
<JanC> technoviking: my music collection has been too big for banshee since forever  ;)
<JanC> BTW: I think there should be an U1MS client that is independent from any music player...
<JanC> either a web interface or a separate GUI client would do, I guess...
<JanC> oh, and finally fix the payment options  ;)
<greg-g> JanC: gmusicbrowser or what's your preferred music client then?
<JanC> I use quod libet mostly
 * greg-g used gmusicbrowser back when his library was huge, but now with the SSD laptop harddrive....
<JanC> but gmusicbrowser seemed okay when i tried it
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-12-02
<greg-g> yeah, twas my favorite
<JanC> IIRC
<JanC> isn't that the one with the highly configurable UI ?
<JanC> right, looking at the package description, that must have been it  ☺
<JanC> greg-g: what I find disturbing is that quod libet (which is pure interpreted python, including the library that parses media files for tags *and* the database storage implementation) is faster than most music players written in C or GIT-compiled C#...
<JanC> JIT-compiled
<greg-g> JanC: yeah, I'm not sure what to make of it, honestly :)
<mhall119> akgraner: I miss those guys too, I guess they're doing well with their venture there in Atlanta though
<akgraner> the goal for SELF (hence the Southeast name) is that it's moveable
<mhall119> oh right, I'm thinking ALF, that's what nick and josh were involved in
<akgraner> wait are you talking SELF folks or Nick and Josh?
<mhall119> and you
<mhall119> I was confused, ignore me
<akgraner> no worries
<akgraner> yeah they are doing well - Run Level Media
<mhall119> I miss watching their podcast
<cjohnston> akgraner: where is self this year?
<nigelb> mhall119: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RuIQskGD3u0
<dholbach> good morning
<dpm> good morning everyone
<MooDoo> morning all
<dpm> hi MooDoo
<MooDoo> :D
<MooDoo> it's a bit cold this morning
<czajkowski> hmmm I wonder if I upgrade to P will that fix my login issue. kinda dont want to go any further till I figure out how to log in normally
<scott-work> good morning community
<mhall119> morning
<Joeb454> czajkowski: I just approved your email :)
<Joeb454> I meant to do it yesterday, sorry
<head_victim> y
<head_victim> Hah, sorry, wrong window. It was meant for the terminal over there ----------------------------->
<akgraner> cjohnston, SELF 2012 June 8-10, Charlotte (NC) Blake Hotel
 * popey tickles jcastro with https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-uk/2011-December/032293.html
<czajkowski> popey: nice
<AlanBell> that is a great video popey
 * AlanBell says patronisingly
<popey> Gee. Thanks.
<cjohnston> akgraner: sweet.. putting it in calendar
<akgraner> yay!
<akgraner> popey the video master :-)
<nigelb> popey: If you have some time later, figure out if you can increase the volume of that video :)
<popey> turn your speakers up
<nigelb> Its at full :)
 * AlanBell points nigelb to his volume control
<popey> :p
<nigelb> I've put the gnome thing beyond 100%.
<popey> I will endeavour to fix the volume onmy next video
<AlanBell> nigelb: the levels are fine
<popey> thanks for the feedback ☺
<nigelb> AlanBell: I've heard louder videos on thse speakers. So it was a comparison :)
<nigelb> *I usually hear louder
<nigelb> ok, I need dinner, drinks, and sleep.
<nigelb> Its been a nightmare of a day today.
<nigelb> didn't get a chance for much in the way of lunch.
 * dpm posts popey's video on the app developers page
<dpm> nice one
<popey> haha
<popey> i can make bettr videos, honest ☺  that was done in a hurry ☺
<cjohnston> cprofitt: ping
<cprofitt> cjohnston: pong -- have to be in meeting in nine minutes
<cjohnston> I have a couple of easy summit things for you if you want to do some more learning.. ping me when you have time
<cprofitt> yes, if you want email me the quick details and then I can ping you when I have time
<cprofitt> thanks for feeding me this stuff
<cjohnston> yup
<cjohnston> we need help... so if we can get people willing, its worth our effort to teach :-)
 * cprofitt smiles
<cprofitt> I am willing and eager to learn
<akgraner> jcastro - charm school is rocking it seems!  Go you all!
<technoviking> talking about metal in my History of Rock and Roll class today
<czajkowski> Joeb454: thank you
<scott-work> technoviking: that should be taught in all schools in every class IMO
<czajkowski> anyone here running fifox 7
<czajkowski> *firefox
<czajkowski> or any version of FF which isn't 8 ?
<nigelb> 11 & 10 here.
<nigelb> let me see if I still have the system one around
<czajkowski> nigelb: what happens if you go to http://pix.ie/czajkowski/album/426006
<nigelb> czajkowski: works fine
<nigelb> On 10.
<czajkowski> ok so just FF 8 is the issue
<czajkowski> hmm interesting
<czajkowski> ok back to testing
<czajkowski> thank you
<nigelb> np :)
<nigelb> czajkowski: I love this picture :D http://pix.ie/czajkowski/2618914/in/album/426006
<czajkowski> ahh yes
<czajkowski> most folks got a grin  with that
<nigelb> heh
<czajkowski> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2011/12/02/effin_facebook/
<czajkowski> *grin*
<popey> whole site is broken czajkowski
<AlanBell> you broke pix.ie
<czajkowski> nope it works fron on chrome
<czajkowski> and now have the developers "fixing" it
<popey> no, i mean, not just that picture
<popey> i cant even get to the home page
<czajkowski> hhmmm
<czajkowski> oh dear
<AlanBell> it does work in chromium
<AlanBell> the content type is wrong
<JanC> czajkowski: the "application/vnd.wap.xhtml+xml" thing?
<Pendulum> doesn't work in FF
<mhall119> popey shut it down?
<czajkowski> AlanBell: aye works frin in chrome
<czajkowski> they're going to do a fix for FF 8
<czajkowski> but not very many Ubuntu users so he usually has to get me to check my issues with other folks to be sure
<Pendulum> works in FF on MacOS
<czajkowski> Yes, FF8 changed the user agent on Ububtu and a 3rd party mobile detection library we are using is getting it wrong! We should have a workaround in place shortly.
<czajkowski> from pixie dev
<JanC> ah, right, I think I saw a bug report about that
<JanC> czajkowski: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/897794
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 897794 in firefox "Firefox 8 User Agent String "Ubuntu;" addition causes attempt to download rather than display" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<czajkowski> JanC: thank you
<czajkowski> http://www.boards.ie/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=2056466180#13
<JanC> hm, where are Mozilla's rules for user agent strings again?
<JanC> https://developer.mozilla.org/En/Firefox_User_Agent_String_Reference --> has no info about how to add a distro name without losing the "X11" that identifies linux desktops...
<bkerensa> dholbach: Dev Update looks good
<jcastro> <-- EOD (holiday)
<dholbach> jcastro, nice - enjoy!
<dholbach> bkerensa, great, thanks - reviewing all the notes of the teams took AGES
<dholbach> bkerensa, let's do interviews soon again ;-)
<dholbach> jono, hey
<dholbach> jono, how's precise working out for you?
<jono> dholbach, working great
<dholbach> same here and for my 2 kernel problems there might be a fix up soon
<bkerensa> dholbach: Yeah I'm going to reachout to the LP team today and start getting ready for the next release
<dholbach> bkerensa, thanks a lot!
* dholbach changed the topic of #ubuntu-community-team to: "Work Items: http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-precise/canonical-community.html || Community Trello: http://goo.gl/n4or5 (experiment) || Things to work on (in order): work items || dpm's channel: http://goo.gl/o2IR5"
<dholbach> have a great weekend everyone!
 * popey hugs dholbach 
 * dholbach hugs you all
<bkerensa> dholbach: Are you fone for the weekend? I noticed one thing on the update
<bkerensa> gone*
<greg-g> 12:31              <   dholbach!~daniel@ubuntu/member/dholbach [Quit: Ex-Chat]
<greg-g> 12:36 <  bkerensa> dholbach: Are you fone for the weekend? I noticed one thing on the update
<greg-g> 12:36 <  bkerensa> gone*
<greg-g> bkerensa: ^^ he's not online :)
<bkerensa> oh :D
<bkerensa> ok then :P
<greg-g> you tab complete worked with him not being connected?
<greg-g> s/you/your/
<technoviking> Wifey lost her phone, gave her my old one and got a 4s. :)
<bkerensa> lol
<bkerensa> I feel sorry for you technoviking
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> I hear people say the 3GS is still the best
<technoviking> I never had problems with my 4.
<popey> I love my 4S
<nigelb> popey: Does it work fine pairing with Ubuntu or do you have a Windows PC for that?
<popey> for what?
<nigelb> oh right.
<nigelb> iCloud.
<popey> icloud doesnt need a computer
<popey> thats kinda the point of it :D
<nigelb> Yeah, I realized that now :P
<popey> heh
<bkerensa> lol
<bkerensa> I wish I could put Ubuntu on my iphone
<bkerensa> :D
<cjohnston> tell popey ;-)
<bkerensa> I wonder if Ubuntu Members will get discounts on Ubuntu Phones :P
 * popey hides his ubuntu phone
<bkerensa> well off for Sushi and Cocktails to discuss the logistics of this sunday's ubuntu/debian jam :D
<akgraner> AlanBell, can meetingology be used in any freenode channel?
 * AlanBell wonders why akgraner would ask such a question
<akgraner> Curious minds would like to know - I want to show it to some other people :-)
<AlanBell> it can go in any channel for which you wouldn't mind the meeting logs ending up on ubottu.com
<AlanBell> where do you want it akgraner?
<akgraner> well  - I haven't gotten the go ahead yet - I need to ask my boss if we can use it
<AlanBell> ok, sure
<AlanBell> there are no doubt some channels on freenode I wouldn't send it to, but I am sure your channel isn't one of them :)
<akgraner> Let's hope not - but it's opensource so one could take that and run it on their own server right?
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-12-03
<bkerensa> Nothing like trying to reach a community manager at 4:48pm on a Friday to confirm last minute details for a weekend event
<bkerensa> :P
<cjohnston> heh
<czajkowski> morning
<czajkowski> jcastro: is there lens documentation somewhere
<AlanBell> czajkowski: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity/Lenses
<AlanBell> but some of that might be outdated, seems it is best to take a working lens and read the source
<AlanBell> step 1 is deciding on vala or python I think
<czajkowski> thanks
<czajkowski> AlanBell: was looking at it for the UK Ml thread
<czajkowski> someone was complaingin about lack of doc wanted the link
<AlanBell> oh, not read that yet
<AlanBell> the bliss lens is being packaged now, that should make unity a lot easier to use for people who want to find applications they have
<bkerensa> AlanBell: The Bliss Lens is packaged and ready to go as of a yesterday I think its just waiting approval :D
<bkerensa> I think come sunday a lot of things that need packaging will be pending review
<ashams> Hey o/
<ashams> How can I help with Precise irc workshops?
<pleia2> ashams: did you receive the emails from akgraner and myself on the 15th? we gave links to the recommended resources to join
<pleia2> right now is a bit of a quiet time for classroom due to the holidays
<ashams> pleia2, yep, I got it and the trello board seems to be filled :)
<ashams> I mean all jobs seem to be for one person only
<pleia2> oh no, anyone can help out
<akgraner> ashams, you can add yourself
<akgraner> the more help the merrier :-)
<pleia2> if you click on a card it will bring it up and you can see details, lots of tasks :)
<ashams> it will need some organizing among ppl on the same task
<ashams> like "Call for speakers" -- we can't call twice
<pleia2> yep, so just look for something you're interested in and we coordinate in #ubuntu-classroom-backstage
<ashams> pleia2, All great
<pleia2> we chat about all the tasks on IRC :)
<pleia2> and each has a date, so when January 5th rolls around someone says "time to do call for speakers!" and someone does it
<pleia2> (for developer week, for instance)
<pleia2> but as I said, not much happening in december because a lot of people have family, travel and vacation going on due to the holidays
<pleia2> that's why it's been quiet
<ashams> pleia2, Now clear
<pleia2> :)
<akgraner> ashams, did I sent you the link to all the sample emails and stuff I use to modify for each call for speakers and follow-up emails - I just tweak them for each event..
<akgraner> if I didn't I can share that now - I think I shared it with pleia2 and nigelb at one time
<akgraner> As soon as I hear back from Rick I'll fix the template so it's always there
<akgraner> grrrr wrong channel
<ashams> akgraner, Do you know who to contact to get a domain for a loco? it's given by canonical, right?
<AlanBell> !rt
<ubot2> The RT kernel is the Ubuntu kernel with a realtime preemption patch applied. It is included in Ubuntu Studio by default. For more information please see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RealTime/
<akgraner> the Loco Council
<AlanBell> nope, not that
<AlanBell> err, not the real time kernel I mean
<ashams> AlanBell, rt is dead :)
<ashams> rt.ubuntu.com
<pleia2> akgraner: approved teams are entitled to a domain, let me get the link, sec
<ashams> I opened that ticket since 24 oct :)
<akgraner> pleia2, I was just sending himn to the LoCo Council so they know what people are asking etc and if help is needed they can assist
<AlanBell> ashams: yes, they are spectacularly unresponsive, however RT is the right place + what akgraner says
<pleia2> ashams: do you have a ticket number?
<ashams> pleia2, yep one sec
<ashams> actually they're 2
<pleia2> I'd include that in an email to the loco council, they can get someone on the IS team to look at it
<ashams> gr8
<ashams> pleia2, that's the first one: https://rt.ubuntu.com/Ticket/Display.html?id=18323
<AlanBell> anyone seen jpds recently?
<pleia2> ashams: yeah, I'd follow up with the loco council, I'm not sure about the rules at this point as far as who is entitled to a domain (I thought it was approved teams, but that might just be for hosting)
<ashams> AlanBell, jpds is not responding, hope he's fine :)
<ashams> pleia2, it's for non-approved teams too
<ashams> the egyptian team has one
<ashams> and it's nota pproved yet
<ashams> but it redirects to the wiki
<pleia2> ah ok :)
<ashams> pleia2, the second one: https://rt.ubuntu.com/Ticket/Display.html?id=18948
<pleia2> I'm not on the loco council, you'll want to email them :)
<AlanBell> or ask in #ubuntu-locoteams
<AlanBell> or both
<ashams> that's what doing, *Both*
<ashams> I don't want to wait any more
<ashams> Thanks :D
<pleia2> the canonical sysadmins don't do tickets on weekdays, so if you email the council they can follow up on Monday
<pleia2> err weekends
<ashams> no problem
 * ashams suspect if they do tickets on  any other day :P
<pleia2> sorry you're having a poor experience, they have gotten better in the past year, sometimes they just require a nudge
<pleia2> that's why the loco council has more direct contact with them these days
<ashams> yeppers
<ashams> heh, same ppl on a different channel :P
<czajkowski> ashams: which ticket and team are you looking after Egypt, Palestine or Syria ?
<czajkowski> ashams: I'll look into it monday and leave a comment on the tickets.
<mhall119> 2/w 50
<ashams> czajkowski, hi
<ashams> still here?
<ashams> I'm from Egypt loco and we help the other two on building resources to get up and running
<czajkowski> ashams: ahh ok thats the confusion
<czajkowski> they should be requesting it their team contact
<czajkowski> even adding their names and email addresses to the ticket will help
<czajkowski> I'll follow up on Monday with IS for you
<czajkowski> I know October was bad as it was release and November is post release so I expect it to be done soon
<ashams> czajkowski, yeah, thanks
<czajkowski> ashams: in the mean time can you add the team contacts names and email addresses to the ticket as they will be needed
<czajkowski> thanks
<czajkowski> <--- movie time
<ashams> czajkowski, Ok, will do
<mhall119> oh a movie! what are we watching czajkowski?
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-12-04
<czajkowski> aloha
<bkerensa> czajkowski: Hello
<alourie_laptop> hello
<JanC> does anybody know who's responsible for reviewing (commercial and/or open source) apps at Canonical now?
<JanC> people are complaining about 1 month delays to get even their first review...
<nigelb> JanC: jml is on that team.
<JanC> > 1 month actually...
<nigelb> There are a few more people, but I don't remember their names.
<JanC> nigelb: ah, good to know
<nigelb> JanC: I'm now sure who handles the reviews though.
<czajkowski> JanC: http://developer.ubuntu.com/publish/commercial-software-faqs/
<czajkowski> has a lot of info but no name
<nigelb> JanC: this is through apps.ubuntu.com right?
<nigelb> Because if its REVU, its a different story.
<JanC> I suppose so, it's about commercial apps
<JanC> was somebody on #ubuntu-app-devel
<JanC> and I heard other complaints earlier
<nigelb> JanC: Oh. I just realized, dpm is a good person to talk to about that.
<JanC> so I think this is something Canonical needs to improve  ;)
<JanC> """<Magnesus> ok, I'll probably just remove the game from Software Center then, it's to risky to publish sth (especially sth people have to pay for) that can't be easily updated if I detect an error""" --> not good
<JanC> unless Canonical doesn't care about software center anymore...
<jussi> Janc: canonical  doesnt care about any of the products anymore, they just exist to annoy their userbase and see how long people stick around... its just a huge social experiment, havent you heard? :P : P :P
<JanC> """<PWF> It's sad, so sad  It's a sad, sad situation  And it's getting more and more absurd... My app in pending review status 6 days, 20 hours ago""" --> more of this  ;)
<AlanBell> that is really not good
<JanC> AlanBell: it's a problem at Canonical that hurts the reputation of all of the Ubuntu community...
<AlanBell> they can't have an overwhelming number of apps in the queue
<bkerensa> Debian/Ubuntu jam is going well
<JanC> AlanBell: they have a > 1 month queue of commercial apps right now
<JanC> which either means nobody is working on it, or there are a large number of apps  ;)
 * AlanBell suspects the former
<popey> I am in the office in London tomorrow and I know who is responsibe for this, I'll have a word with them
<popey> in fact..
 * popey mails now
<JanC> popey: thanks
<popey> btw AlanBell http://popey.com/~alan/Workspace%201_011.png
<popey> thats what my google chat thing looks like ☹
<AlanBell> hmm, my office looks a lot tidier from my end
<AlanBell> oh, and you seem to have some screen corruption
<pleia2> AlanBell: have a moment to explain this planet spreadsheet?
<czajkowski> popey: you should so grow a moustache!
<AlanBell> pleia2: yes
<pleia2> AlanBell: so how are we identifying which ones are valid ubuntu members?
<pleia2> or we're not on this spreadsheet?
<AlanBell> column A is a list of all valid members
<AlanBell> column B and C are all the nicks in the planet config file
<AlanBell> column B are the ones I can tie to member names
<AlanBell> Column C I can't
<pleia2> oh, so the rows don't match up along the spreadshet
<AlanBell> not for column C
<AlanBell> but they are in rough alphabetical position
<pleia2> ah, that's the logic
<pleia2> ok, so we need to go through column c and see if we can figure out who they are
<pleia2> (I see dholbach started)
<AlanBell> yeah
<AlanBell> might be an idea to put it on google docs or something
<pleia2> can't we just search bzr history?
<AlanBell> ooh, interesting
<pleia2> I actually know a fair number of these off the top of my head (not quite sure what that says about me, or if it's a good thing :))
<czajkowski> heh
<greg-g> czajkowski: can you invite me to the lococouncil channel, I can't get back in
<akgraner> popey I was watching something on the Country music channel and the lead singer for Rascal Flatts was on - and I have changed my mind  - you remind me of him not Elvis :-P
<popey> "thanks"
<czajkowski> greg-g: done
<pangolin> popey: I don't think that was a compliment
<popey> pangolin: I don't think that was gratitude
<pangolin> oh I see the quotes
<czajkowski> heh
<pangolin> :)
<czajkowski> yeah we'll stick to UK elvis suits popey better
<akgraner> nah - I like Rascal Flatts - I wasn't making fun of popey...
<AlanBell> not sure I see popey here http://lh5.ggpht.com/_LOMwk5a9V-I/SlCip5zRJkI/AAAAAAAACWQ/jDMi1M4IeHY/Rascal%20Flatts%5B2%5D.jpg
<pangolin> 20 years ago, I see it
<akgraner> he doesn't look like that now - I'll have to get you a recent pic
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-11-26
<jussi> morning all
<dholbach> good morning
<dpm> good morning everyone, morning dholbach
<dholbach> hey dpm
<dholbach> dpm, how's the water situation?
<dholbach> dpm, do you have time for a call in a bit?
<dpm> dholbach, sure
<dholbach> sweet
<dholbach> do you need some more time or should I set up a hangout?
<dpm> go for it
<dholbach> dpm, https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/a256da4028cb50ee47107a8ebd8ce5ac2eaeb775?authuser=0&hl=de#
<dholbach> dpm, fantastic music :)
<dpm> dholbach, glad you like it :)
<dholbach> I just realised that I know many of those songs already, but in different versions :)
<dpm> in a higher BPM, probably? ;)
<dholbach> no, not necessarily :)
<dholbach> dpm, although one of them was had a higher BPM number: https://soundcloud.com/slamboree/slamboree-i-hate-myself-glitch :)
<dpm> ah, nice, I didn't know the electroswing version
<czajkowski> Aloha
<dpm> morning czajkowski
<dholbach> hi czajkowski
<czajkowski> Good weekend folks?
<dholbach> yep :)
<dholbach> how 'bout you?
<czajkowski> not bad party saturday night and hung out with my sister yesterday in london
<dholbach> cool
<dholbach> zdravo danilos
<czajkowski> hmm my inbox is a bit um.... full
<czajkowski> *sigh*
<jussi> seiously, how do people get full inboxes on weekends?
<philipballew> currently have 6,441 unread
<czajkowski> jussi: bug mail LP queries
<czajkowski> mailing lists
<czajkowski> *shrugs*
<czajkowski> 118 new mails since friday
<mhall119> how do I get a meeting on the fridge calendar?
<czajkowski> mhall119: email the fridge?
<czajkowski> mhall119: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fridge/Calendar
<czajkowski> seems to have all the instructions
<mhall119> thanks czajkowski
<mhall119> czajkowski: does http://fridge.ubuntu.com/calendars/ display the calendar for you?
<mhall119> I'm getting an error
<czajkowski> yes
<czajkowski> I can see it fine
<mhall119> strange...
<jcastro_> mhall119: well, moving to raring certainly fixed my dash speed problem
<mhall119> oh?
 * mhall119 is tempted to upgrade now
<optimusprimem> tiagoscd, Oi tiago como vai
<tiagoscd> optimusprimem: olá optimusprimem
<tiagoscd> vou bem e você?
<optimusprimem> tiagoscd, também :)
<paultag> Howdy yinsers. Anyone know where the login.ubuntu.com maintainers live?
<paultag> it would be mighty nice to get ahold of them.
<dholbach> hey paultag, if all else fails, try #canonical-sysadmin
<paultag> dholbach: howdy! How's life?
<dholbach> great - how's yours? :)
<paultag> not bad, not bad! :)
<paultag> thanks for the tip, I'm considering forking it for work
<paultag> dholbach: caught a bit of you when I watched a few debian-related sessions at UDS :)
<dholbach> :-)
<paultag> is anyone from #canonical-isd on EST time?
<paultag> (or similar)
<czajkowski> paultag: nobody in here would really know that tbh
<paultag> Mmm. Alright.
<paultag> I figured since it was .*ubuntu.* it was likely community.
<paultag> alright, I'll bug folks elsewhere.
<dholbach> paultag, there should be folks there all the time - it just might take a while
<paultag> yeah, I figured. I was just wondering if anyone was on my time :)
<dholbach> yes, there should be
<dholbach> alright my friends - I've got to run - see you all tomorrow!
<paultag> later dholbach, thanks for the help!
<dholbach> no worries :)
<dholbach> see you
<BrokenThumb> Did anyone try to install Ubuntu on the Windows RT tablet yet? (Just a random thought that popped up in my head) or should I ask in a different channel?
<pleia2> BrokenThumb: you're welcome here, but perhaps #ubuntu-discuss? :)
<BrokenThumb> Thanks pleia2 =)
<BrokenThumb> Btw, how's it going pleia2 ? Long time no "see"
<mhall119> BrokenThumb: maybe #ubuntu-arm would be better
<pleia2> BrokenThumb: great :) hope all is well with you!
<BrokenThumb> Yeah, pretty much.
<BrokenThumb> Ah, I might have you on my Facebook, but all the "important" posts are in Dutch probably =)
<jcastro_> balloons: what do I run to run the unity autopilot?
<balloons> quantal or raring
<jcastro_> raring
<balloons>  sudo apt-get install python-autopilot unity-autopilot
<balloons>  autopilot list unity
<balloons> pick one or more to run :-)
<jcastro_> ta
<BrokenThumb> pleia2: I'll get back to you after I'm done preparing dinner, alright?
<pleia2> BrokenThumb: I'm at work anyway :) enjoy!
<jcastro_> balloons: where's the wiki page for this? I'd like to Know More(tm)
<balloons> jcastro_, :-)
<balloons> what more do you want to know persay?
<jcastro_> options and so on
<BrokenThumb> Thanks, it's gonna be sauerkraut with potatoes =)
<jcastro_> like, would I run this every day in the morning and report stuff, etc.
<jcastro_> balloons: I don't understand if you don't have docs on it, I'm a big boy
<jcastro_> you won't hurt my feelings
<balloons> jcastro_, ohh certainly
<balloons> so this week I'm is our first cadence week for QA
<balloons> atm, you can report results here: http://packages.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/246/builds/28425/testcases/1466/results
<balloons> now, as we get more autopilot tests, etc.. we'll work out any kinks and tweak things to make reporting a bit better (or find it's not necessary)
<jcastro_> cool
<jcastro_> is there a key to the console output?
<jcastro_> ...Sss.. and whatnot?
<jcastro_> balloons: man dude, this is pretty awesome
<balloons> jcastro_, some of the tests may fail..
<balloons> in fact I'd be surprised if they didn't.. but they are working on getting them better up to snuff.. and you may find something quirky with your hardware
<daker> unfortunately he didn't mention ubuntu http://net.tutsplus.com/articles/interviews/chatting-with-obama-for-americas-director-of-frontend-development-daniel-ryan/
<jcastro_> balloons: hah, those tests are still running!
<balloons> jcastro_, ohh yes
<balloons> several hours it should take
<jcastro_> !!!
<balloons> :-p
<jcastro_> does it autosubmit stuff at the end?
<balloons> you can run a subset of the tests
<balloons> jcastro_, right now, not, there's no autoreporting results
<jcastro_> ah
<jcastro_> because if it did, that would awesome, "going to bed, click." and then do no actual work on my end.
<balloons> I want to push us there
<balloons> yes, allow your pc to run tests overnight, etc
<bkerensa> daker: I actually e-mailed Daniel Ryan to see about a interview discussing his teams work with Ubuntu for Obama for America
<daker> bkerensa: nice :)
<philipballew> Good afternoon
<paultag> philipballew: Hi there. You emailed me, did you ever get around to following up?
<paultag> philipballew: is there something I can do to help you along?
<philipballew> paultag, yeah, I am reading those guides now actually
<philipballew> wel not now literately, but this month. Sorry for not getting back to you yet. Was gonna email you after I read the guides and did a little on my own.
<paultag> OK.
<paultag> Let me know if you hit bumps. I'm only here by chance, I can't spend time getting after people :)
<paultag> I'm happy to help, but you've got to email me back :)
<philipballew> paultag, for sure. Whats the best way to ask you, or contact you?
<philipballew> email, irc, twitter?
<paultag> philipballew: if you swap IRC and email, in that order, yep!
<paultag> if it's something that needs an email (like a pointer to the .dsc) I'd say to email me anyway.
<philipballew> alright. sounds perfect paultag
<paultag> righto!
<jono> jcastro_, free for a quick chat in about 10mins?
<jcastro_> yessir!
<jono> jcastro_, cool :-)
<jono> upgraded to 13.04, so just need to set up the G+ stuff
<jcastro_> yeah, I did today too
<jcastro_> didn't have much luck with it on the laptop
<jono> jcastro_, sorry, nearly there
<jono> had to dist-upgrade first
<jcastro_> no worries
<jono> man, I wonder what takes so long to verify when it installs the plugin
<jono> it must be checking my social security number or something :-)
<jcastro_> I am finding the launch time in general on hangouts is getting longer
<jcastro_> like when you click on a link
<jcastro_> it's like, what's it doing, stringing along the cable to his house from mine?
<philipballew> more people are realizing it is much better the Skype.
<jbicha> jcastro_: http://google.com/tisp/ :)
<jono> yeah, this they are getting way slower
<jcastro_> hah, that's awesome
<jono> jbicha, lol
<jono> man, for a second I was believing it
<jono> and then I saw the toilet bit
<jcastro_> hahah
<jcastro_> the box on the toilet with the cable going into it
<jcastro_> is <3
<jono> jcastro_, this is taking ages, can we do Skype?
<jbicha> awesome, I just April Fooled jono
<jono> jbicha, :-)
<jono> jcastro_, G+ invite sent
<jcastro_> awww yeah!
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-11-27
<philipballew> evening
<Tm_T> good morning
<dholbach> good morning
<philipballew> hello all
<czajkowski> Morning
<philipballew> morning czajkowski
<czajkowski> philipballew: ello hows things?
<philipballew> czajkowski, alright. ‌Things are winding down in After we all had the week off. Had a 5am flight to san diego from Sacramento this morning as most all people seemed to be flying or driving this weekend.
<philipballew> czajkowski, How is life and work? fam doing good?
<czajkowski> work is good , busy but good .
<czajkowski> family are ok, just booking flights for xmas back to ireland
<philipballew> how far is that from London czajkowski ?
<czajkowski> hour and 10 min flight
<czajkowski> but door to doo about 3.5 hours
<philipballew> yeah, about the same for me and nor cal. "Hella short as we'd say"
<philipballew> Ireland sounds like a really cool place though czajkowski
<czajkowski> yeah it's fine mostly the two and from airport bit is the longest part of the trip
<philipballew> depends on how far you live out I guess.
<czajkowski> I'm smack bang in london :)
<czajkowski> if you look at google maps and look for the london eye, you'll see where I am
<philipballew> Near the farris wheal?
<czajkowski> yup
<czajkowski> I come out my front door and look left and I'm at that
<philipballew> ah, That is thew only thing I know about London czajkowski , so I might know something
<czajkowski> hehe
<czajkowski> well over the other side of the water and a little bit down then is big ben and houses of parlament
<czajkowski> so pretty central
<czajkowski> but am moving house tomorrow down south
<philipballew> oh, good luck. I move often myself. (college student = dont have a home) and I can see how that is hard
<czajkowski> nods
<czajkowski> right that is all of my xmas shopping done via amazon all done
<czajkowski> and being delivered
<philipballew> online shopping for everything. Never seen that. That is really cool/
<czajkowski> I need to go to the shops for one to get a pair of gloves, but yeah all done :D
<czajkowski> all 28 presents
<czajkowski> :D
<philipballew> oh nice. It must be better to give something to someone then to get something.
<czajkowski> I actually like shopping for anyone bar myself
<czajkowski> so this has been fun
<philipballew> yeah, that seems really cool. Does england have anything like Black Friday?
<czajkowski> you know they don't but I think due to the states doing it a lot of shops have started tbh
<philipballew> I see. Here in america we tend to make holidays more about the stuff and less about anything meaningful such as spending time with family, or exercising any faith tradition.
<philipballew> I think lots of people take the stuff and use it as an excuse to get together. Thats a really good thing.
<czajkowski> I think it varies tbh, I know back in .ie it's a bigger family event than I've seen over here
<czajkowski> add in the faith bit I guess
<philipballew> Might just be a culture thing. Hard to say. I guess here in out Europe American countries we all do Christmas, but not all places do.
<czajkowski> philipballew: I *think* it's the same here tbh, it's hard to judge tbh, given anyone and everyone back home I know is catholic and does christmas, over here it just seems to be the santa thing and less about the faith.
<czajkowski> but not sure
<czajkowski> probably not a topic for an ubuntu channel
<czajkowski> :)
<philipballew> yeah, not everything is good in a chat room for some people for sure.
<daker> gnome-settings-daemon memory leak :D http://imgur.com/a/CZOpn
<daker> czajkowski: anyidea what i have to do bug #1083575 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1083575 in LoCo Team Portal "Yesterday, november 26 I uodated from 12.04 LTS to 12.10. Since then it takes a long time to make contact with The Ubuntu Software center by way of the dash. Had no such problem from 10.04 on." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1083575
<czajkowski> daker: hi just re point it not at the LTP
<daker> czajkowski: it's not mine :)
<czajkowski> daker: yes but you're on bug squad on LTP so you can re point it elsewhere
<czajkowski> is my point
<czajkowski> which is already done it seems
<daker> czajkowski: yes i know, the point is that i didn't know where to pointe him or to whatever project the bug is affecting :(
<daker> anyway thanks
<dholbach> JoseeAntonioR, maybe we can remove the 24h marathon from ubuntuonair.com now, what do you think? :)
<SergioMeneses> dholbach, I think JoseeAntonioR is studying right now
<SergioMeneses> let him a pm
<dholbach> sure
<SergioMeneses> :)
<philipballew> yeah, JoseeAntonioR is at school for another like six hours
<SergioMeneses> philipballew, hey hey
<SergioMeneses> I need to talk with you
<SergioMeneses> are you busy now?
<philipballew> SergioMeneses, no I have an hour
<philipballew> go for it
<SergioMeneses> I send you a pm
<dholbach> alright my friends - I've got to run - have a great rest of your day and see you tomorrow!
<JoseeAntonioR> philballew: you got it right!
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-11-28
<daker> ZZzzzZzZZzz
<vibhav> Good Morning
<SergioMeneses> vibhav, \o
<SergioMeneses> vibhav, good evening here
<vibhav> SergioMeneses: Have you ever attended a Global Jam?
<SergioMeneses> vibhav, yes, in my country we make a reunion
<vibhav> SergioMeneses: Does any development take place at your global jam?
<vibhav> (fixing bugs,etc
<vibhav> )
<SergioMeneses> vibhav, here is andresmujica, he belong to bugsquad team
<vibhav> good
<SergioMeneses> vibhav, and you? or your team?
<vibhav> We have bug jams in our country but I cant attend them
<vibhav> (studies)
<SergioMeneses> vibhav, I see
<SergioMeneses> it is a shame :S
<vibhav> yes
<vibhav> Anyways, thanks for the info
<SergioMeneses> vibhav, no worries ;)
<SergioMeneses> vibhav, what are you studying?
<czajkowski> morning
<JoseeAntonioR> hey, czajkowski :)
<czajkowski> JoseeAntonioR: hiya
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> JoseeAntonioR, thanks
<dholbach> dpm, thanks for passing on the mail - I'll take it from here
<dpm> cool, thanks dholbach :)
<popey> http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/13xpq4/game_performance_improvement_for_ubuntu_available/
<popey> can I get some upboats?
<dpm> upvoted!
<popey> ta
<dholbach> all right - I call it a day - see you all tomorrow!
<SergioMeneses> dholbach, bye
<dholbach> bye SergioMeneses :)
<mhall119> upvotes please: http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/13y08p/how_president_barack_obama_used_ubuntu_to_win/
<jono> mhall119, damn, I am going to need to delay a little
<jono> need to hop on a call
<jono> shouldnt be long, we will speak before your day is up
<mhall119> ok
<jono> mhall119, ok
<jono> lets roll
<jono> setting it up
<jono> mhall119, sent
<mhall119> jono: just lost you
<jono> mhall119, damn
<jono> will restart it
<mhall119> it's still up for me
<mhall119> sent you an invite to rejoin
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-11-29
<dholbach> good morning
<chilicuil> good morning
<dholbach> hi chilicuil
<chilicuil> hey dholbach =)
<jono> hey folks
<jono> back at work :-)
 * jono watches dpm, mhall119, dholbach, jcastro_, and balloons sigh
<jono> :-)
<dholbach> jcastro_, hide the bong!
 * dpm runs away
<dholbach> hey jono!
 * balloons collectively breathes deeply
<dholbach> welcome back :)
<bkerensa> lol
<dpm> yeah, jokes aside :)
 * balloons sings 'welcome back kotter'
<balloons> welcome back, welcome back, welcome back
<jono> lol
<jono> you guys rocked it while I was away
<jono> which I always knew you would
<dholbach> dpm, the plan worked!
<dpm> absolutely, he didn't realise it was party time!
<jono> hah!
<dholbach> jono, we'll show you pictures once you settled back in ;-)
<jono> dholbach, ugh oh
 * jono imagines something akin to The Hangover
<dholbach> yeah, I love dpm's new tattoo
<dpm> dholbach, he might have also seen that picture of you with missing teeth
<jono> lol
<balloons> lol
<dholbach> ok, so everybody watched the same videos on the last long flight ;-)
<elfy> wb jono, tired?
<dpm> hahaha
 * elfy hopes so - or life just isn't fair 
<jono> elfy, strangely, not really
<jono> it seems that I get pretty much the same lack of sleep working at Canonical as I do having anewborn
<elfy> lol
<elfy> congrats anyway :)
<jono> some nights were tiring, but my general energy level is about the same
<jono> then again, I don't have to breastfeed every 3 hours
<elfy> lol
<jono> so Erica is suffering more than me until we give him bottles in a few weeks
<jono> thanks elfy :-)
<dpm> glad to hear everything's going well except for the lack of sleep :)
<jono> thanks dpm :-)
<jono> last night he had a good night
<jono> it will be easier when we can bottle feed at 4 weeks
<jono> then I can give Erica a restbite
<dholbach> alright my friends, I've got to rush - see you all tomorrow!
<jono> dpm, invite sent
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-11-30
<JoseeAntonioR> hey guys, anyone from the product strategy team over here?
<JoseeAntonioR> jono: congratulations! :)
<bkerensa> JoseeAntonioR: popey is the one who usually idles and wont likely be on till later
<JoseeAntonioR> yep, that's fine
<philipballew> hello world
<dholbach> good morning
<bkerensa> dholbach: the submittodebian tool is not working right now
<bkerensa> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-dev-tools/+bug/1021917
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1021917 in ubuntu-dev-tools (Ubuntu) "[submittodebian]'s update-maintainer reversal isn't always the right thing to do" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<dholbach> the bug sounds to me like a minor problem
<dholbach> even so, you might still just send the diff via email
<bkerensa> dholbach: the bug is a little worse basically submittodebian mucks the control files and often lots of the source of the packages with some changes from ubuntu.... despite no changes being made
<bkerensa> so like if I do for instance "bzr branch debian:packagename and "packagename" exists in Ubuntu too well when I make my changes and use submittodebian it will grab changes from Ubuntu and add them in =/
<bkerensa> and it also messes up control maintainer fields and the depends
<bkerensa> I pointed it out to slangasek and he said something about a bug being fixed like this before
<dholbach> but this bug has existed for a while and I've successfully used it in the meantime
<dholbach> sure, if there's preexisting ubuntu changes it will list them
<dholbach> if you just want to submit your changes, you could just send a diff
<bkerensa> dholbach: what is the easiest way to generate this
<dholbach> if you're in a bzr branch, you can just run 'bzr diff'
<bkerensa> kk
<dholbach> or if you have two different source packages (old version and new version), you can run debdiff old.dsc new.dsc
<dholbach> but maybe we should discuss this in #ubuntu-motu or another place
<bkerensa> kk
<dholbach> :)
<czajkowski> aloha
 * czajkowski hugs dholbach 
<czajkowski> tinage is keeping me sane!
<czajkowski> *tunage
<czajkowski> dholbach: Para mis amigos  still has to be my favourite though
<jussi> where is pleia2 when I need her... I found a pwerfect christmas gift for her (knowing her affinity for pink electronics... http://is.gd/vCDpLJ )
<popey> thats hideous!
<popey> or great depending on your pink affinity of course
<nigelb> popey: lol
<nigelb> diplomatic :P
<czajkowski> oh it's TCL same make as the funky webcam we have
 * dholbach hugs czajkowski back :)
<JoseeAntonioR> popey: ping
<popey> JoseeAntonioR, pong
<JoseeAntonioR> popey: hey,do you know how does the jenkins launchpad plugin that the private product strategy team developed works?
<JoseeAntonioR> I mean, how to make it work with ScriptTrigger
<popey> not really
<JoseeAntonioR> hmm, any idea who can I ask? need to get it working for later today
<popey> mmrazik or fginther
<JoseeAntonioR> thanks!
<JoseeAntonioR> marcoceppi: ping, mind a PM?
<marcoceppi> JoseeAntonioR Sure
<daker> good morning
<jono> dholbach, dpm, jcastro_, balloons, mhall119 our demo day calendar item now has a G+ invite link
<balloons> woot
<dholbach> progress!
<jcastro_> nice!
<jono> :-)
<dpm> ok :)
<dpm> I'm there in a minute
<jono> dpm, cool
<jono> jcastro_, balloons you guys ready?
<jcastro_> yep!
<balloons> ohh lol
<balloons> right right
 * balloons was waiting for the link
<balloons> rofl
<dholbach> AlanBell, is the meeting bot all right? or did it undergo some changes recently?
<dholbach> it didn't seem to take #link for example
<pleia2> jussi: hah, so pink! (but only 24" bah :))
<jono> balloons, we cant hear you
<balloons> Jono, my g+ plugin has been doing this
<balloons> :-(
<balloons> I couldn't hear you etheir
<czajkowski> pleia2: rebooting server UW blog is on FYI
<jono> brb
<AlanBell> dholbach: it silently accepts #link
<AlanBell> and formats it accordingly in the logs
<AlanBell> generally it should only respond if it has something of value to say, not echo back what you said
<dholbach> jono, I'm back
<dholbach> AlanBell, aha!
<AlanBell> and yeah, the bots have been missing for a few days, we are adding some redundancy to stop that happening again
<AlanBell> and backups and innovative modern stuff like that7
<dholbach> jono_, I'm back
<SergioMeneses> jcastro_, thanks for sending the email to the LC mailing list!
<SergioMeneses> Im working on it right now
<jcastro_> no worries, happy to help!
<czajkowski> jcastro_: you down as the contact for contact this team or how did he end up mailing you
<jcastro_> no clue
<jcastro_> I am on whatever team gets the "so and so has been accepted/declined on this team"
<SergioMeneses> maybe he knows jcastro_
<czajkowski> anhhh
<czajkowski> jcastro_: that would be why
<czajkowski> you're down as a team contact then
<jcastro_> ah
<jcastro_> probably old us-mi stuff
<czajkowski> jcastro_: I can remove you if you want
<czajkowski> or you want keep the notifications :)
 * jcastro_ doesn't care either way
<jcastro_> it's in my "heartbeat of the project" folder
<dholbach> all right my friends - time for me to call it a day - have a great weekend!
<jcastro_> jono_: ready?
<jono_> jcastro_, can we delay a little, just grabbing breakfast, been going since 6am
<jono_> jcastro_, eat lunch if you like
<jono_> and then we can chat
<jcastro_> rock and roll
<jcastro_> I just discovered a new taqueria
<jcastro_> <-- tacos bbl
<jono> jcastro_, ready when you are
<czajkowski> jono: the ubuntu-ge has been solved thanks to itnet7 and SergioMeneses
<czajkowski> was discussed earlier in here with jcastro_
<jono> czajkowski, oh cool, thanks
<jcastro_> jono: back
<jcastro_> invite sent
<jono> jcastro_, damn did I miss you?
<jono> jcastro_, I think I missed you say something at the end
<jono> brb lunch
<jono> balloons, quick call?
<balloons> jono, yep yep
<balloons> I hope g+ holds out
<jono> balloons, :-)
<jono> balloons, invite sent
<cjohnston> jono ping
<jono> hey cjohnston
<cjohnston> thanks for the shot on your blog dude
<cjohnston> shot = shout
<jono> cjohnston, no worries :-)
<jono> well deserved :-)
<cjohnston> ty. Baby Bacon doing well?
<jono> cjohnston, doing great
<jono> took him to the docs today
<jono> for the first time
<jono> doc is delighted with his progress :-)
<cjohnston> good.
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-12-01
<bkerensa> Can we please Vote that Ubuntu is the better distro on the poll on this article? http://maketecheasier.com/linux-mint-better-distro-than-ubuntu-for-new-user/2012/11/29
<bkerensa> thanks :)
<SergioMeneses> bkerensa, done
<SergioMeneses> btw bkerensa that screenshot is not so good :S there are better images about ubuntu
<bkerensa> SergioMeneses: Screenshot?
<SergioMeneses> bkerensa, the image about ubuntu in the post, it is a screenshot, right?
<bkerensa> SergioMeneses: The second one is yes... But I had not looked at the screenshots... I just went to the poll
<SergioMeneses> ok
<jcastro_> bkerensa: http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4858339
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-12-02
<vibhav> o/
<daker> spam :( https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-center/+bug/606452/comments/17
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 606452 in software-center (Ubuntu Lucid) "software-center crash on load, UnboundLocalError in _get_channels" [High,Fix released]
<cjohnston> mornin
<czajkowski> daker: how spam is dealt with is people file a question on LP against lp and it's removed
<czajkowski> searching lp for previous ones does similar
<czajkowski> https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion
<czajkowski> JoseeAntonioR: same goes for you
<JoseeAntonioR> czajkowski: thanks a lot
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-11-25
<dholbach> good morning
<SuperMatt> morning
<dholbach> all right my friends - see you tomorrow!
<dpm> same here! :)
<inetpro> good evening
<Pici> pleia2: thanks, re: ircc stuff
<pleia2> Pici: sure thing
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-11-26
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> allright my friends - see you tomorrow!
<dpm> finally kicked him out of the house
<elfy> lol
<elfy> does he need someone to buy him soap?
<dpm> Not sure :)
<elfy> :)
<elfy> dpm: I'll make sure to tell him you weren't sure
<dpm> :)
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-11-27
<dholbach> good morning
<popey> Morning Ratfans
<dholbach> bloody internet... just moved to a friend's place
<popey> Do they have a different internet?
<dholbach> working internet! :)
<daker> dholbach: mhall119 https://twitter.com/sharonstone/status/405105184121974784 ;)
<dholbach> daker, haha, nice!
<dholbach> that reminds me so much of where I was 2 years ago :)
<daker> ya 2 years :)
<mhall119> daker: dholbach: you're both making be jealous :-P
<daker> mhall119: well not me blame Sharon Stone :)
<dholbach> mhall119, just put a date in your calendar and make sure you don't move it anywhere
 * mhall119 always blames Sharon Stone
<mhall119> and popey
<dholbach> mhall119, if you want I write the mail to Jono for you
<mhall119> dholbach: only if you can buy me a plane ticket and a hotel room too
<mhall119> for 4, preferably
<dholbach> mhall119, next time I win the lottery, for sure ;-)
<mhall119> next time?  you mean this has happened once before?
<dholbach> mhall119, yeah, but always just enough for a free lottery ticket ;-)
<mhall119> heh
<dholbach> all right my friends... I call it a day! have a great rest of your day! see you tomorrow! :)
<jcastro> mhall119, hey this weekly status isn't this week right?
<jcastro> I just saw the invite scroll by and was like oh crap!
<mhall119> jcastro: I just delete today's
<jcastro> ok
<jcastro> whew
<mhall119> jcastro: is there a way to subscribe to a discourse category, so I get notices of new topics?
<jcastro> no
<jcastro> feeds in general are just missing everywhere. :-/
<mhall119> popey: http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/1rl4t9/community_driven_core_apps_convergence/
<pleia2> so, in spite of the "within 14 days" note about getting the Ubuntu Member certificates, it's been months (sabdfl travels too much :)) and I have one contributor asking me who to contact about changing his address, since he's moving
<pleia2> any thoughts?
 * popey wonders where his is
<elfy> mine got delivered to a tree ;)
<pleia2> (he has free mail forwarding for a month, but since the certificate was requested in june doesn't have high hopes for getting it in the next 30 days)
<pleia2> I imagine mine is in a pile on sabdfl's desk too ;)
<IdleOne> I should consider myself lucky to have received mine
<elfy> I know a few that have
<daker> mhall119: ping
<daker> mhall119: can you please review https://code.launchpad.net/~daker/loco-team-portal/fix.1251958/+merge/196449
<daker> and https://code.launchpad.net/~daker/loco-team-portal/fix.1234036/+merge/196448
<mhall119> daker: done
<daker> mhall119: thanks
<daker> mhall119: i'll do a release tomorrow
<mhall119> \o/
<mhall119> you rock daker
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-11-28
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> all rightie... I call it a day - I have a 3h drive ahead of me :)
<dholbach> see you guys tomorrow!
<pleia2> have a good evening, dholbach
<dholbach> have a great rest of your day and enjoy the celebrations :)
<pleia2> thanks :)
<dholbach> hugs!
<bkerensa> Happy Thanksgiving :)
<daker> bkerensa: to you too :)
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-11-29
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> all rightie my friends - I call it a day - have a great weekend!
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-12-01
<daker> mhall119: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aJ8yYFivxcc
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-11-24
<dholbach> good morning
 * dholbach relocates - brb
<dholbach> dpm, call? :)
<dpm> dholbach, coming
<dholbach> :)
<dholbach> have a great rest of your day
<dholbach> see you all tomorrow!
<jono> hey folks
<bkerensa> jono: hello
<bkerensa> jono: the CLSx went great... lots of new faces and we did a hand count at the end and many are now interested in the mainline CLS
<pleia2> bkerensa: was it mostly tech folks, or did you get some diversity in attendees there? (was intersting to learn at CLSx West down here a couple years ago how many *non-tech* folks came out)
<bkerensa> pleia2: it was mostly not tech folks and mostly women
<pleia2> cool
<pleia2> it was a strange environment for me, I felt like a tech person who "just happens to do community stuff for fun" where I was surrounded by professional community people
<pleia2> "so, what do you do?" "uh, I'm a sysadmin"
<pleia2> but healthy place to be I think, I certainly gained a lot from the diverse crowd :)
<mhall119> pleia2 saying "I'm a sysadmin" is like Linus saying "I'm a software developer", pretty big understatement
<bkerensa> mhall119: Linus is not really a developer much at all
<bkerensa> he rarely writes code
<mhall119> missing the point bkerensa
<bkerensa> more like a part-time project manager at best
<bkerensa> popey: were you ever able to confirm whether the Ubuntu Modifications Add-on works on FF nightly for Ubuntu?
<popey> bkerensa: sadly not, have had other ff demons to deal with ☻
<bkerensa> popey: what demons are those?
<bkerensa> :)
<popey> install flash, firefox crashes
<popey> uninstall flash, firefox crashes
<bkerensa> hmm
<popey> turns out it's the cisco h264 codec
<bkerensa> ah
<popey> which, unlike any other plugin, cannot be set to "ask to run"
<popey> it can only be set to "always" or "never"
<bkerensa> I think we have a bug open for this
<popey> which is annoying
<popey> so I set it to "never"
<popey> and it hasn't crashed since
<popey> but it tends to get worse after about 6 days uptime
<popey> so we'll see
<pleia2> mhall119: hah, thanks :)
<popey> But I am persevering with firefox having not used it for ~2 cycles
<popey> it's been 3 weeks now. and i've only sworn a few times :D
<bkerensa> popey: we appreciate the support
<bkerensa> :)
<popey> heh
<popey> bkerensa: fyi, my crash report https://crash-stats.mozilla.com/report/index/51e9311f-c799-4986-88ba-926ee2141114
<popey> someone else from moz looked at it and was pointing the finger at gstreamer
<popey> said nobody seems to be able to fix that bit
<bkerensa> popey: https://crash-stats.mozilla.com/report/list?product=Firefox&range_unit=days&range_value=28&signature=mozilla%3A%3AGStreamerReader%3A%3AImageDataFromVideoFrame#tab-table
<bkerensa> oddly only 20 crashes
<bkerensa> :D
<popey> i suspect most people have flash installed
<popey> or adblock
<popey> i have neither
<popey> the crash I got was on imgur where their ad placement code would detect no flash and put a video there.
<popey> Maybe if all the Mozilla developers used Linux and not OSX, they'd see the issue too ㋛
<belkinsa> popey, what headphones do you have?  I'm thinking about buying a pair like yours since they can go wired and BT.
<balloons> touche @ mozilla popey!
<popey> belkinsa: i never use them for bluetooth
<popey> belkinsa: bluetooth on linux sucks
<popey> i have used them for debugging audio playback from various devices over bluetooth but most often i use a cable
<silverlion> o/ everybody
<popey> belkinsa: i think they're Philips SHB9100
<belkinsa> Thanks popey
<popey> np
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-11-25
<bkerensa> popey: Uh actually I would say a pretty balanced amount used Linux
<bkerensa> popey: probably 40%+ of technical staff anyways
<bkerensa> albeit I bet most don't use flash though
<bkerensa> and not Ubuntu but Fedora, Arch and OpenSuse seem to be the most popular... And a dash of Xubuntu
<dholbach> hey hey... I've been struggling with the network somewhat - I hope it stays stable now :-/
<aveemashfaq> dholbach , when is it going to be this time. in 10 min or after an hour
<dholbach> mhall119, balloons: ^
<dholbach> in an hour I think
<balloons> aveemashfaq, yes, 1 hour and 12 mins from now
<aveemashfaq> just change it in the schedule please
<aveemashfaq> on ubuntuonair.com
<elfy> comm team in ubuntu-on-air is showing 15:00 GMT which is in 11 minutes
<aveemashfaq> and any topics decided
<aveemashfaq> that's my point elfy
<balloons> jose, can you change the Community Team Q&A events on the calendar to be 1600 UTC?
<elfy> hi balloons :)
<elfy> silly old dst changes :p
<balloons> yea, I wonder what to do with it
<aveemashfaq> balloons please use a space after the name even when putting a comma, this would help tag the person
<elfy> aveemashfaq: ?
<aveemashfaq> it must be aveemashfaq : ? . I am using kiwi irc and i get those things highlighted to me when i put a space
<elfy> just using someone's name highlights them - or does in normal irc clients at least - don't often bother with webclients at all
<aveemashfaq> i did not know that. i don't use dedicated irc because they don't work in my college network
<elfy> yep understood
<mhall119> irssi + ssh + byobu == winning
<balloons> znc + anything you wish = winner
<balloons> <3
<mhall119> yeah, I haven't taken the time to setup znc yet, I hear it finally supports multiple networks
<aveemashfaq> i was frightened for a while thinking what is all of this and is this the topic of discussion
<belkinsa> balloons, agreed ZNC bouncer rocks.
<balloons> mhall119, yea multiple networks used to not be fine, but it's trivial now
<czajkowski> aloha
<belkinsa> o/ czajkowski and everyone else.
<elfy> hi belkinsa
<jose> balloons: for all future events?
<balloons> jose, yea
<jose> balloons: got it, thanks for confirming!
<jose> balloons: also, could you please let me know if you're going to continue doing this over the next month? or you're having a slight holiday?/
<balloons> jose, good question. The last two weeks of the year at least we will not be doing it
<balloons> I suspect there may be a week or two more in there as well
<jose> balloons: please lemme know so I can cancel it beforehand
<balloons> jose, please cancel dec 23rd and dec 30th. I'll let you know if there are more
<jose> ack
<dholbach> all right my friends - I call it a day - see you all tomorrow!
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-11-26
<jose> popey: hey, podcast.ubuntu-uk.org seems to be down
<skellat> jose: traceroute hits their server okay so it may be software
<jose> ack
<bkerensa> nigelb: are you coming to Portland for All Hands next week?
<nigelb> bkerensa: yep, I look forward to meeting you!
<bkerensa> nigelb: we met last year
<bkerensa> :P
<nigelb> bkerensa: I remember. I meant to say "again".
<bkerensa> nigelb: very cool well safe travels and see you Monday :)
<nigelb> bkerensa: you know what's the best part?
<nigelb> I'm finishing another round of travel
<nigelb> heading back to india today from tanzania.
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> aloha
<dholbach> hi czajkowski
 * dholbach relocates, brb
<popey> jose: thanks! fixed
<czajkowski> popey: still on for co working Guildford tomorrow :D
<popey> possibly. my mum fell and broke her arm this week while I was away, may need to help her. will see
<czajkowski> oh no
<czajkowski> :(
<czajkowski> not a problem totally understand
<czajkowski> hope she's ok though
 * dholbach hugs dpm
 * dpm hugs dholbach back
<popey> mhall119: http://ubuntuonair.com/ says "2014-11-26 15:00 UTC" which is in 1 hour and 5 minutes. Yet in your calendar you have it for in 5 minutes?
<mhall119> right, should be 1400
<mhall119> fixed it
<balloons> mhall119, is that another permanent change?>
<mhall119> balloons: it's always been 1400 UTC, it's the rest of us that changed
<dholbach> team call?
<pleia2> cloud people, where can I find the folks who handle the packages included in the cloud archive?
<pleia2> have an openstacky person looking to get another componenet included and I'm not sure where to send her
<mhall119> pleia2: #juju probably contains most of those people
<mhall119> or #ubuntu-server
<pleia2> I'll start with -server ;)
<pleia2> thanks mhall119
<mhall119> np
<mhall119> pleia2: if that doesn't get you who you need, let me know and I'll poke people
<pleia2> will do, much appreciated :)
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-11-27
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> all rightie - I call it a day - see you all tomorrow! :))
<silverlion> hey toddy
<toddy> hi silverlion
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-11-28
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> morning folks
<silverlion> o/
<dholbach> all right my friends - have a great weekend everyone!
<dholbach> see you on monday!
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-11-23
<dholbach> good morning
<davidcalle> Morning o/
<dholbach> davidcalle, did we find anyone who could help with the prod deployment of the update?
<davidcalle> dholbach, trying a deploy and asking
 * dholbach hugs davidcalle
<czajkowski> aloha
<dholbach> hey czajkowski
<czajkowski> Happy frosty morning
 * dholbach relocates to the office, bbiab
<foolish> new to this and just stumbled in....looking for pointers
<balloons> Morning :)
<dpm> marcoceppi, do you have a hangout link for the ubucon site call?
<marcoceppi> dpm: yeah, invites been update
<dpm> cool
<dpm> mhall119|fossetc, around for the call? ^
<mhall119> dpm: sorry, still recovering from fossetcon, is the call still happening?
<dpm> mhall119, no worries. We've left the call early as Marco is ironing some bugs in the background - we'll sync up again later on
<mhall119> ok
<marcoceppi> dpm jcastro mhall119 the demo didnt' work because I didn't add-relation between postgresql and ubucon *facepalm*
<marcoceppi> I'll be available in about an hour if you want to rejoin to discuss
<mhall119> dpm: ^^ we can re-purpose our 1:1 for that
<dpm> mhall119, marcoceppi, ok, let's do that
<popey> mhall119, dpm just showed me https://twitter.com/ubuntufl/status/668167091804086272 which his awesome! - retweeted by libreoffice :)
<mhall119> popey: that was ahoneybun's doing, he mentioned it to the LibreOffice guy there and he was really interested, so I showed it to him on my phone and he added it to his presentation like 2 hours before he gave it
<mhall119> gah, google docs are killing me today :(
<popey> yay
<dpm> marcoceppi, jcastro, I added you to the call I had scheduled with mhall119 in ~30 if you want to re-sync on ubucon.org
<dpm> dholbach, sorry, firefox gave up, re-joining
<dholbach> no worries :)
<balloons> popey, did you hear from didrocks about the tasks today?
<popey> yup, he's provided some text for review
<balloons> popey, do we have someone to mentor for snappy?
<popey> balloons, Not that I've asked.
 * balloons goes to solicit
<balloons> jose, are you home again? ;-)
<mhall119> dpm: btw, the sponsors brochure is done now
<dpm> mhall119, ok, cool. Let's sync up later on on this
<davidcalle> marcoceppi, jcastro, are you up for looking at a short juju/mojo debug log I'm struggling with?
<marcoceppi> I have very little experience with mojo, I can try to help though
<davidcalle> marcoceppi, thanks, it's a staging instance of the developer portal (Django + postresql), I'm simply trying to deploy it: https://pastebin.canonical.com/144635/
<marcoceppi> davidcalle: there's not enough context/verbosity in this log to pinpoint an issue
<mhall119> davidcalle: last time this happened I think it's something IS had to fix with the environment or account
<mhall119> IIRC, it was deej who helped fix it
<davidcalle> marcoceppi, thanks for having a look, I'm going to follow up with IS as mhall119 suggested, since it seems to be a deeper issue
<dholbach> dpm, balloons, davidcalle: yo yo yo :)
<dpm> dholbach, balloons and I on our way
<davidcalle> dholbach, omw!
<dholbach> davidcalle, let's chat about the database problems tomorrow - is it something I broke?
<davidcalle> dholbach, nope :)
<jose> balloons: I got home a couple hours ago, at school now. missed my connection and got here 7h late!
<jose> balloons: what's up?
<balloons> jose, ohh, well don't let me stop you getting your logistics straight. When you are settled, I just wanted to talk about GCI
<jose> balloons: I can do that now, multitasking (I'm in a photoshop class, have a computer :P)
<mhall119> jose: glad you finally made it home, try and stay awake during school :)
<jose> mhall119: coffee ftw!
<mhall119> indeed :)
<balloons> jose, so you planned on reaching out to the flavors teams. Are you still ok with doing that? It would be good to do so this week
<jose> balloons: yes. I'm gonna be sending out those emails when I get back home later today (in ~6.5 hours)
<balloons> jose, excellent. Getting tasks and mentors lined up this week would be good. Just 2 weeks until launch
<jose> balloons: have we gotten any positive response so far? the Juju team is getting the tasks ready
<balloons> jose, yes we have a few mentors, and they are starting to add tasks. Need to get the tasks on the site this week :-)
<balloons> Still need some representation from other teams, so I'll be working on that
<jose> I'm getting the Juju people added to the system now
<marcoceppi> mhall119: just about done with your setup
<marcoceppi> mhall119: http://54.210.140.51 email inbound in a few more mins
<mhall119> marcoceppi: thanks!
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-11-24
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> goood morning
<dholbach> hi czajkowski
<czajkowski> dholbach: hello how's things?
<dholbach> good good :-)
<dholbach> how are you?
<czajkowski> good taking thursday and friday off this week as USA are off which means I can enjoy the quite time of no email over loading :)
<dholbach> very nice
<dholbach> we went to see Fat Freddy's Drop last night with a couple of friends - it was a great concert :)
<dholbach> salut davidcalle
<davidcalle> hey dholbach :) Solved, the main db issue this night with help from #webops, currently deploying
<dholbach> woah
<dholbach> what was it?
<dholbach> great work davidcalle
<davidcalle> dholbach, we have a storage volume and with each new deployment, juju attaches the db with this volume. Sometimes, metadata of the volume gets corrupted and juju can't find it.
<dholbach> ugh
<dholbach> is there a way we can prevent this corruption or do something about it?
<dholbach> Or was this old metadata and it won't happen with the new shiny stuff we have now?
<dholbach> davidcalle, looks like django cms upstream will very soon release a new major version........... :-)
<davidcalle> dholbach, not really, it shouldn't happen, what we can do is detach the volume before each new deployment, but I haven't found clear steps on how to do this
<dholbach> ah ok
<davidcalle> dholbach, it's really not related to our stack, simply using juju+postgre+storage volumes
<davidcalle> dholbach, our Django stack, I mean
<dholbach> ok, yep, makes sense
<davidcalle> dholbach, hum, no it's failing while doing syncdb : django.db.utils.ProgrammingError: no schema has been selected to create in
<davidcalle> dholbach, I need to get some coffee :)
<dholbach> more like running a2dissite and a2ensite before and after a deployment (or something)
<davidcalle> now*
<dholbach> didn't we have the same problem a few days ago?
<dholbach> ... at least you said "I need to get some coffee" and not "I need a drink", which in this situation would have been absolutely understandable as well
<dholbach> brb
<dholbach> ok, looks like they plan to release today
<dholbach> so there's probably a bunch more good fixes waiting for us :)
<popey> hello!
<popey> Who can fix the ubuntu on air calendar? I see a mis-match between the Q&A time today. It says 15:00 UTC but my calendar says 16:00 UTC
<dholbach> jose probably
<popey> PINGALING JOSE!
<popey> :)
<popey> dholbach, you and me for Q&A today?
<dholbach> sounds good :)
<popey> \o/
<popey> I'll set it up.
<popey> shall we do it at 16:00 UTC or 15:00 UTC dholbach ?
<dholbach> 16 would be nice
<dholbach> that's the EOD slot it was in before DST changes :)
<popey> yeah, will do that
<dholbach> awesome
<popey> I still don't understand how it moved tbh
<popey> oh, it's in jose's calendar, which probably doesn't do DST
<dholbach> ah ok
<dholbach> I'm going into an early lunch break which will likely consist of yelling at somebody who charged me twice, bbl.
<popey> heh
<davidcalle> dholbach, solved the db issue. We have a "resetdb" command on the spec that was not doing the right thing (it dropped/recreated the psql db, but forgot to set the right permissions afterwards). New deploy of r145 (the one that we have in prod) with all fingers crossed, then I'll attempt an upgrade...
 * davidcalle braces for impact
<davidcalle> (after lunch!)
<popey> dholbach, when you get a moment, I just uploaded a new music app to the store which needs manual review.
<czajkowski> popey: is that because your taste in music is bad :p
<popey> OUTRAGE!
<popey> Yes.
<czajkowski> lol
<dholbach> davidcalle, brilliant! thanks!
<dholbach> popey, will do
<popey> thanks
<dholbach> done
<popey> o\/
<popey> er, \o/
<popey> :D
<dholbach> davidcalle, django cms 3.2 looks nice
<davidcalle> dholbach, indeed :)
<davidcalle> dholbach, another issue I've just discovered a change to the spec was making it impossible to select the prod branch revno, it was always pulling latest trunk regardless of what I was asking, leading to a lot of confusion (eg. watching some treebeard config log on 1.6)
<dholbach> wow, good catch
<dholbach> https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/developer-ubuntu-com/django-cms-update/+merge/278447
<davidcalle> dholbach, I'm having some issues with prod revno150 (upgraded from 145). It's deployed, but the experience is not great. Can you poke it (try to create pages, etc.) ? https://developer.staging.ubuntu.com/en/
<davidcalle> dholbach, since this is taking some time... maybe we should upgrade to 1.9 directly? At this deployment pace, 1.8 will be deprecated the day it reaches prod :D
<dholbach> haha
<dholbach> davidcalle, I tried to login, but that didn't seem to work
<dholbach> "This page encountered an error, don't worry - we have been notified. Please accept our apologies."
<davidcalle> dholbach, hmm, it works for me
<dholbach> no, not for me - not even in a private window (without cookies)
<dholbach> not with firefox either
<dholbach> davidcalle, regarding 1.9 I'm a bit unsure as I saw a bunch of deprecation warnings around 1.9 :)
<dholbach> so I'm not sure all the stuff we have will work :)
<davidcalle> dholbach, right :)
<marcoceppi> dpm: I don't know what you did, but it sounds glorious, wrt ubucon deployment
<mhall119> dpm: how did you remove the Site objects?
<dpm> morning :)
<dpm> marcoceppi, mhall119, I went to the django admin, and I changed the Sites object domain from example.com to ubucon.org, as I've done before in other deployments. I must have not been too attentive and pressed Delete instead of Save, with which obviously it deleted it
<marcoceppi> dpm: haha, interesting
<dpm> live and learn :)
<dpm> marcoceppi, I'm thinking rather than trying to fix it, the easiest thing would be a new deployment?
<marcoceppi> dpm: yup
<dpm> but as I said, I prefered not to do it untily you guys were up
<marcoceppi> dpm: if you want to follow along I can show you in the terminal
<dpm> marcoceppi, that'd be awesome
<dpm> this is like watching TV
<marcoceppi> dpm: could you make your terminal a bit wider?
<marcoceppi> thanks
<dpm> oh, didn't know it affected everyone else's width too
<marcoceppi> dpm: yeah, a bit. tmux will resize to the smallest terminal connected to avoid clipping for that person
<dpm> ack
<marcoceppi> dpm: that's basically it
<marcoceppi> dpm: just wait for ubucon/0 to say "ready"
<dpm> excellent, thanks
<marcoceppi> dpm: finally, the IP address will show up in the top window
<dpm> gotcha
<dpm> marcoceppi, so we're all set in terms of hosting too? I.e. do you still need to set up the AWS credentials from one of us, or are you using existing credentials from a Canonical account?
<marcoceppi> dpm: I created aws credentials for you, this juju is using them
<dpm> marcoceppi, ah, ok. I just thought it'd need me to do some action on my side to enable the credentials. Even better if it's transparent
<dpm> or is there anything I need to know wrt those credentials?
<marcoceppi> dpm: they're available in ~/.juju/environments.yaml but it's safe to ignore them
<dpm> ah, gotcha
<marcoceppi> dpm: looks like it's ready
<dpm> awesome
<marcoceppi> http://52.91.47.21/en/
<dpm> marcoceppi, a couple of other questions: if I want to temporarily enable the django debug mode config option: is this possible at run time, or just at deploy time?
 * dpm starts adding initial content
<marcoceppi> dpm: it's a configuration option, but I don't think it works
<dpm> marcoceppi, not an issue, I was just wondering why I couldn't make it work
<dpm> marcoceppi, also for debugging purposes when working on the site's code, local deployments, etc, it was useful to start/stop gunicorn as it was set up as an upstart job. How can we do that with the new charm?
<marcoceppi> dpm: I'll add an action for this, but you can for the time being just run `juju ssh ubucon/0 "sudo service circus restart"`
<dpm> marcoceppi, ah, great. I tried all possible things, but didn't know what circus was. That helps!
<popey> dholbach, want to pimp us, 30 mins before, now?
<dpm> mhall119, call?
<mhall119> coming
<dholbach> popey, yes, will do
<dholbach> done
<popey> \o/
<dpm> marcoceppi, it seems that on the latest deployment none of the apt-packages in there got installed, without which we cannot upload images. This worked on the deployment you did last week where we uploaded images during the hangout. Any ideas how to debug this?: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubucon-site-developers/ubucon-site/ubucon-layer/view/head:/django.yaml
<marcoceppi> dpm: the jusmpstation does not have the deployment
<marcoceppi> the deployment is on amazon
<marcoceppi> /var/logs/juju doesn't exist
<marcoceppi> dpm: try now
<dpm> marcoceppi, doh, just realised that, /me facepalms
<dpm> thanks
<marcoceppi> dpm: the issue was likely permissions
<marcoceppi> not missing packages
<mhall119> jose: did you get my GSoC notes email?
<marcoceppi> dpm: you should bea ble to upload now
<dpm> marcoceppi, let me try
<dpm> marcoceppi, works perfectly now, thanks
<marcoceppi> dpm: I'll fix the base layer
<dpm> great, thanks!
<mhall119> marcoceppi: what was the cause?
<marcoceppi> mhall119: /srv/ubucon was owned by root and not djanog
<marcoceppi> django*
<mhall119> ah, ok
 * dpm continues to add content now
<dholbach> all rightie... I call it a day - see you all tomorrow!
<jose> mhall119: yes, have them here! thanks!
<popey> jose, could you please push the community team Q&A to 16:00 UTC? It's at the wrong time currently (15:00 UTC).
<jose> popey: it's been fixed now
<popey> ok, thanksQ!
<popey> -Q
<dpm> mhall119, jcastro, marcoceppi, http://ubucon.org :)
<marcoceppi> dpm: sweet!
<dpm> thanks so much for help making it possible guys
<jcastro> beautiful!
<marcoceppi> dpm: I'm going to blog about it if you don't mind (deploying ubucon.org using Django and charms)
<mhall119> dpm: \o/
<dpm> marcoceppi, absolutely! If you could just wait for tomorrow when we've got more content and we've done the site announcement, then we'll have a bigger reveal effect :)
<dpm> I'm going for dinner now, but will be adding some of the content later on
<mhall119> dpm: I've uploaded the sponsorship brochure to http://ubucon.org/media/cms_page_media/9/UbuCon_Summit_Sponsorship_Brochure.pdf
<mhall119> there's currently a link on http://ubucon.org/en/events/ubucon-summit-us/?edit
<mhall119> I wanted to make sure I could easily upload the file
<dpm> mhall119, ok, cool, it means I won't have to remember the link, thanks :)
<dpm> mhall119, could you follow up with nhaines wrt the meetup registration some time in your day? I pinged him in my afternoon on #ubuntu-locoteams, but he might not have been around yet
<mhall119> sure, I'll see if he's available
<balloons> jose, did you manage to contact all the flavors?
<popey> balloons, jose added tvoss (as per his request) to mentors
<balloons> popey, I saw :-) It seems the flavors haven't been asked yet
<balloons> I'm happy to send off some emails, just curious
<popey> I ased Ubuntu MATE
<popey> Martin is considering some tasks, but hasn't committed to be a mentor, I'll keep pushing though :)
<popey> *asked
<balloons> popey, ;-) I try and remind that they don't have to really mentor the students the same way you'd think of something like GSOC. It's much much more low-key, especially for something like a documentation or outreach task
<popey> right
<popey> I will impress upon him the lightness of touch :)
<balloons> popey, any news from didrocks btw?
<popey> Yeah, he's updated the task list, but not complete. Once done I'll get them in the site
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-11-25
<dholbach> good morning
<davidcalle> Morning o/
<czajkowski> aloha
<davidcalle> dholbach, can you log in to https://developer.staging.ubuntu.com? Do you see a draft on the home page?
<dholbach> I can't log in - I go through SSO, but it doesn't show me the admin/pages options
<dholbach> ah now it does
<dholbach> maybe caching
<dholbach> yes, I see legos
<dholbach> but I can't publish
<dholbach> I need to run now - see you later
<davidcalle> dholbach, np, thanks :)
 * davidcalle -> lunch
<balloons> ping jose
<popey> I'm going afk shortly, school parents evening then out tonight, if anyone needs anything drop me a mail and I'll deal with it when I'm back or tomorrow o/
<davidcalle> dpm, dholbach, balloons, mhall119, joining in 2 min
<balloons> popey, did you ask anyone from the design team about GCI? If not, who might we be able to ask?
<balloons> ping jose
<dholbach> see you tomorrow! :)
<czajkowski> zergless: aloha
<zergless> o/
<czajkowski> balloons: mhall119 zergless here has some questions about the mentor program
<czajkowski> can you guys help with answering :)
<czajkowski> please
<balloons> zergless, hello
<balloons> what's your question?
<zergless> was wondering about info for students to part take?
<zergless> any info on how we get a mentor?
<zergless> or where we can see the task?
<zergless> tasks
<balloons> zergless, the contest begins on dec 7th
<balloons> until then, there isn't anything yet for you as a student
<balloons> make sure you are registered and all ready to go
<balloons> you will see ubuntu tasks when things officially open
<zergless> Cool wheres the rteg link? :)
<balloons> https://codein.withgoogle.com
<wxl> hey folks. do you guys have any private cc-only documents stored somewhere? i'm trying to think of what might be the best solution for the lc for something similar
<czajkowski> wxl: we had our own trello board
<wxl> czajkowski: yeah for TODOs that would make sense. i was thinking more HOWTO
<zergless> balloons: ty :)
<czajkowski> wxl: howtos can be public
<wxl> yeah i guess that's true. it's not like we're going to put passwords in it
<zergless> hunter2 :)
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-11-26
<dholbach> good morning
 * dholbach relocates to the office, brb
<davidcalle> Morning o/
<czajkowski> aloha
<dpm> morning czajkowski and all
<dholbach> davidcalle, did we hear anything back from webops about getting better logs or something?
<dholbach> or any other news? :/
<davidcalle> dholbach, I'm deploying with logging in a short moment, a bit anxious about discovering what's up :)
 * dholbach hugs davidcalle
<dholbach> awesome, thanks a lot!
<davidcalle> dholbach, will ping you as soon as I know more, don't worry ;)
 * dholbach hugs davidcalle_
<dpm> davidcalle_, around?
<davidcalle_> dpm, on and off
<dpm> davidcalle_, ok, let's try when you're on :)
<dpm> I just wanted to pick your brain for some of your ubuntu-web-guidelines-fu
<davidcalle_> dpm, :)
<dpm> davidcalle_, PM'd you the URL I'm editing
<dholbach> davidcalle_, I updated https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/developer-ubuntu-com/django-cms-update/+merge/278447 - not sure if they'll help with fixing things :/
<davidcalle_> dholbach, will try!
<dholbach> davidcalle_, it works for me with sqlite and postgres - importer still broken
<dholbach> but I see none of the publishing or login issues locally
<davidcalle_> dholbach, so remind me when we switch to mysql on prod? :p
<dholbach> davidcalle_, ask stub ;-)
<davidcalle_> dholbach, thanks for all these upgrades, it can only improve the situation :)
<dholbach> I think I'm done with the training materials now as well, at least as far as I can see, so I can maybe help a bit more again... and talk to Daniele from Django CMS again
<popey> I spy CC election results
<pleia2> indeed! dholbach is preparing announcement, I'll push to fridge
<pleia2> yay new leaders! (who are not me!)
<popey> Congratulations czajkowski dholbach mhall119 belkinsa hggdh marcoceppi
<popey> (can't see scarlet here)
<czajkowski> popey: you never miss a beat :)
<popey> hah
<popey> well, to be fair, pleia2 tweeted it
<popey> which reminded me I hadn't voted
<czajkowski> ah
<czajkowski> popey: bold
<popey> So I voted, then dholbach closed the poll :D
<czajkowski> every little helps
 * czajkowski hugs pleia2 
<czajkowski> you left too soon
 * pleia2 hugs
 * dholbach hugs pleia2
<pleia2> czajkowski: I think I left too late, my term expired weeks ago! :)
<czajkowski> pff
<czajkowski> you're always a ping away :)
<pleia2> indeed
<dholbach> have a great reest of your day everyone - see you tomorrow!
<hggdh> popey: thank you. I am, actually, quite surprised
<popey> I'm not :)
<czajkowski> hggdh: belkinsa marcoceppi mhall119 congratulations
<hggdh> czajkowski: thank you
<hggdh> cjohnston: and congrats to you as well
<czajkowski> cz tab complete:)
<czajkowski> lots of c's in here
<hggdh> oh
<hggdh> darn!
<hggdh> cjohnston: well, you *do* deserve congrats, always. But not this one.
 * hggdh reassigns contrats to czajkowski (yeah tab works on cz)
<czajkowski> :)
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-11-27
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> aloha
<czajkowski> this holiday lark is very good for getting your house in order 2 days of no work :D I can see through all the paper work!
 * dholbach relocates to the office, brb
<balloons_> ping jose
<jose> balloons_: pong
<balloons_> jose, happy friday! So, I've been curious if you've managed to send off requests to the flavors or not.
<jose> balloons_: yep!
<balloons_> jose, excellent! I hope we get a good response
<jose> even talked to Pasi (Xubuntu) yesterday and said they were interested
<balloons_> awesome. I hope to see some tasks from xubuntu
<balloons_> I was chattering with them earlier about something unrelated
<balloons_> jose, any other flavors express interest?
<jose> balloons_: I heard something from Kubuntu but haven't heard back more, I'll re-ask Scarlett
<jose> actually, just sent the pm
<balloons_> Ok, I think we're up to a total of 8 mentors, minus you me and popey
<balloons_> at least, those who have registered. I know there are more who have not
<jose> gotcha
<jose> dholbach: should be on the calendar now
<dholbach> jose, awesome - thanks!
<jose> np
<dholbach> all right my friends - have a great weekend everyone! see you on Monday! :-)
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-11-28
<dholbach> good morning
<svij> hey dholbach
<dholbach> hey svij
<Mister_Q> morning
<czajkowski> Aloha
<Mister_Q> svij ubucon europe meeting today ? :D
<svij> Mister_Q: sure thing :D
<Mister_Q> \o/
<svij> Mister_Q: erm, rather tomorrow. Today is not tuesday :P
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-11-29
<dholbach> hey hey
<Mister_Q> morning
<svij> morning!
<Mister_Q> svij ubucon europe meeting today ? :D
<svij> ;)
<CoderEurope> Just askin' who is doing the Ubuntu-On-Air Q&A this afternoon ?
<CoderEurope> QUESTION: Just wonderin' : If the Ubuntu-On-Air Q&A is happening  this afternoon  as it is not advertised: http://ubuntuonair.com/calendar/
<popey> i removed it from the calendar, and updated the topic in the channel
<popey> (so no)
<CoderEurope> cheers popey, Could the gnew 'Ubuntu Testing Day' on Fridays be added (as I am not sure if that is scheduled either ?) ?
<popey> good idea
<popey> I'll speak to leo
<CoderEurope> k, If you could refer him to the wiki-page too to update. ( https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/UbuntuTestingDay ) He said he'd look at updating it - but didn't know of its existence.
<popey> kk
<CoderEurope> I would do it myself, but I cannot edit the wiki ;/
<CoderEurope> k bye
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-11-30
<dholbach> hey hey
<popey> morning dholbach
<dholbach> hey popey
<czajkowski> @here anyone going to OSCON next year in Austin ?
<meetingology> czajkowski: Error: "here" is not a valid command.
<czajkowski> bah
<dholbach> all right.. I call it a day - have a good one everyone!
<mhall119> czajkowski: I hope so, but it's too early for me to know for sure
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-12-01
<dholbach> hey hey
<Kilos> o/
<nigelb> heh, pleia2 has an epic domain :D
<svij> dholbach: great article on insights.u.c :)
<dholbach> :)
<dholbach> great event! :-)
<dholbach> all right... I call it a day
<dholbach> have a good one everyone
<popey> o/
<tsimonq2> Commitmas! https://github.com/commitmas/return-of-commitmas
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-12-02
<dholbach> hey hey
<dholbach> all right everyone - have a great weekend!
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-12-03
<Kilos> o/
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-12-04
<Kilos> o/
#ubuntu-community-team 2017-11-27
<hggdh> popey: are you LoCo as well? Or, better who could I ask a question (about a IRC LoCO channel)?
<wxl> hggdh: kyrofa is on the LC
<hggdh> wxl: thank you sir. If I may ask, is there a IRC channel for the LoCo council?
<wxl> hggdh: yes, but it's private the the LC members. your best bet is to find them here or #ubuntu-locoteams
#ubuntu-community-team 2017-11-28
<wxl> hey popey i'm hoping since you helped set up the hub you may be able to answer this: i'd like to set up Ubuntu SSO as an authentication method for Lubuntu's Phabricator instance. do you know how i may be able to go about that?
<popey> wxl: good question. I don't actually. We're just using a pre-made plugin I think.
<wxl> popey: pre-made plugin for OpenID?
<popey> https://github.com/niemeyer/discourse-ubuntu-login
<popey> turns our Gustavo made it
<wxl> yep it's open id. that's what i needed. thanks popey :)
<popey> np
#ubuntu-community-team 2017-11-30
<ahoneybun> wxl: meeting ? did I miss it?
<wxl> ahoneybun: hm?
<ahoneybun> UCC meeting?
<wxl> none that i know of
<ahoneybun> thought it was today
<ahoneybun> it's on my calendar
<wxl> @ahoneybun: according to this it's 1st and 3rd thursday https://community.ubuntu.com/t/community-council-meeting-agendas-schedule/708
<ahoneybun> maybe I need to remove the calendar and add it again
<wxl> see also the fridge
<wxl> don't scare me like that XD
<ahoneybun> xD
<ahoneybun> sorry thanks for the links
<wxl> np
